# Fate/trial run



## Nimademe (Jun 30, 2010)

Though the plane trip coming here was long, you've arrived safely at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport, calmly walking past the boarding ramp and through the hustle and bustle of the crowds, soon arriving outside, where a limousine awaits you. Opening the door, you enter the luxury automobile. The door opening and closing within the next few minutes, seven people are soon seated inside. The door closing one final time, the car starts lurching forward towards one of the churches in the area, only hindered by the heavy traffic going in and out of the airport. You all have the same goal, to win the trial and gain the prize of True Magic. The car is silent, a sort of icy tension spread through the air. Calming music is being played on the driver's radio, though it doesn't do anything to aid the atmosphere. 

After a few minutes that feel more like hours, the limousine lurches to a stop in front of a grand church with high spires, the driver opening the door politely. Walking inside, you see two people standing on the podium, and seven seats obviously meant for all of you, along with a table with seven cards and onyx bracelets on it. "Welcome fellow Magus! I am your host for this Magus Trial, Mikato Kashato." one of the men on the podium says, gesturing to the jet black bracelets on the table. Taking it as a sign to put the bracelets on, you clamp it onto your wrist, the other Magus doing the same, three magical seals appearing on the back of your hand above the bracelet. You also pick up one of the cards, which on further examination you notice to be blank, though you can feel a mystical power emanating from it.

"Your prize." Mikato says, taking a short pause to show off a briefcase sealed with numerous powerful magical charms and seals, something that you couldn't ever hope to open. "This is the suitcase containing the theories and structure of the five Magics, of which I will open for the winner of the trial." Mikato continued, putting the suitcase down on the podium floor and out of sight. "Those black bracelets you've all just put on will remove your hand if you break any of many conditions, you simply have to collect all seven hands to win, including your own, of course." Mikato explained calmly, though you felt a slight threat at his words. "My associate, summon the Servants so that I may continue my explanation." Mikato said to the other man on the podium, a cloaked man in a black visor hat, reminiscent of the police of old, a scrawny black cat mounted on his shoulder.

Removing seven iron tubes from holsters on the sides of his chest, they emanate a green glow as they slot open with a hiss of steam. Throwing them in the air, a large amount of ether is released from the tubes, and within seconds materialized into seven humanoid forms, each looking far different from the next, although a powerful energy can be felt from all of them. You notice that your blank card suddenly manifests an image, and you feel the urge to hold it up in the air, the other Magus doing the same.

Rei Masters [dark0] received the image of Caster [Serp].
Aoru Kasai [Watchman] received the image of Assassin [Crimson King].
Shirou Emiya [skiboydoggy] received the image of Saber [Gig].
Tohsaka Rin [skiboydoggy] received the image of Archer [Chaos Theory].
Dorando Melivano [InfIchi] received the image of Berserker [Azure Flame Kite].
Leiro Verdugas [Rene] received the image of Lancer [strongarm85]
Rei Nashimi [Taurus Versant] received the image of Rider [Zoidberg].

The cloaked man sat back down, returning the tubes back into their slots, but not before stretching his arm outward, commanding the Servants to stand next to their Masters. "Now that you have your Servants, I can properly explain the rules." Mikato said, taking a short breath before continuing. "Like I said earlier, the onyx bracelet that you're wearing will cut off your hand upon the breaking of a condition. Although you are still eligible for victory with the loss of your hand, you will lose your bond with your Servant. My associate here is paying the capital of mana, you might say, so even without a link your Servant will still be manifested." Mikato continued with a short gesture at his associate. "However, this will eventually weaken your Servant to the level of a normal human if not fed an alternative source of mana along with removing your seals, something that is very undesirable to anyone who hopes of victory." you pause to wonder what the seals actually do, aside from allowing the link with your Servant.

"The three seals on the back of your hand allow an absolute command from your Servant, in case they would seek to disobey or hinder you. As you probably already know, the loss of all your seals would amount to the same thing as your hand being removed, which is the loss of your link with your Servant." you pause momentarily to absorb this information, then ask about the conditions that Mikato was talking about earlier. "Oh! Silly me, I forgot to explain the onyx bracelet conditions!" Mikato exclaims wistfully.

Onyx Bracelet Conditions:
1. You may not leave the site of the Magus Trial, Makati City, and neither you or your Servant can do anything that would destroy or alter a large portion of it. 
2. There will be events at 5:00 A.M, 10:00 A.M, 3 P.M, and 8 P.M. If you are one of the participants called to the said event you must be there at that time, and you cannot leave until an hour after the event starts. Events sometimes have different conditions of their own, which will be explained to you if you are contacted for one.
3. Neither you or your Servant can attack the mediator or the summoner.
4. You cannot attempt to remove your bracelet until you have finished participating the Magus Trial.
5. The Magus Trial will last for up to twenty days before going into overtime, and if a winner is not yet found by that time all Onyx Bracelets will be activated.
6. The death of your Servant will also result in the activation of the Onyx Bracelet.

"Other than that, there are no rules! Feel free to use your cunning and wit to their maximum, my fellow Magus! And thus, I bid thee farewell." Mikato finished, his associate making another gesture. Each Servant carried their Master and dashed extremely fast out of the church, each of them stopping at a different part of the city.

And thus the Magus Trial begins.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

"Hmm," Rei tapped the bracelet, leaning against a building wall. "Not bad."

She sighed and stared at the sky for a little while, the grey clouds reflecting in her vibrant blue eyes. They were the one patch of colour she needed, wearing black clothing to maximise how they stood out.

She looked back at the bracelet, and then the red command seals on her hand.

Ultimate magic, the power to extract her desires from dreams and fleeting thoughts and make them solid. That was the prize. That was what she would work for. She closed her eyes and felt for the presences of the others in the city, who was close to her. She could feel her Servant standing nearby, already at her side.

"Rider," she looked over at him, and began studying his form.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Somewhere, deep within the depths of space and time was an altar. It was a simple place, but it possessed an aura of power and grace. From this altar millions of lights stretch out to distant stars, ready to face the enemies of man. 7 such lights however were headed to a different direction. All of these lights descended into a building in the cradle of man, earth. Each light enveloped a mysterious mass of liquid, and formed the shape of a human. 

One such light descended to the side of a young woman. The light took the form of a giant of a man, towering over everyone in the room. He wore a checkered red shirt and simple blue trousers, in stark contrast to the splendor everyone else posessed. His bearded face showed signs of a working man, someone who braved the elements every day. A red hat concealed his shaggy hair.

"Well, howdy, ma'am. I'm guessin' yer' my new boss now, eh?" He said, his voice booming.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2010)

Caster grabbed Rei by the back of his shirt and ran. Caster wasn't concerned on what Rei was shouting or even if he was shouting at the moment. 

After a while Caster slowed down he had finally finished forming, he was young about late twenties, his skin bronze in colour not naturally but rather due to tan, he stopped and took off his hat, he rubbed his hand through his red hair. He realized he was not dressed properly to blend into this world. His linen clothes would not suffice.

It was then he turned to Rei. "I  am Caster, I will not call you master, for no one masters over me, I will not tell you my name until I feel it necessary, but tell me your name and your commands and I will follow them to extend of my mood." Caster smirked.

The kid looked like he had some potential, hopefully he could keep up with him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

The people sitting at a nearby cafe stared at the giant of a man.

Rei, for her part, was very tall as well, so even though she had to crane her head to look at him as well, it wasn't nearly as much as everyone else did.

"We'll be working together," she nodded to him. "I am Rei Nashimi."

One of the taller nearby buildings caught a reflection of the sun, briefly emerging from the clouds, and ensnared Rei's attention. She pointed at it.

"This is new land. We should observe it from a high place."

With that, she began to stride in its direction, her extremely long black hair flicking a little with each step. The stares of the people she ignored, focusing her eyes on the tower and her mind on her environment. She had been practising sensing her surroundings from her youth. Knowing the location of trouble was the surest way to deal with it in advance.

"Events," she mused for a moment, checking her watch. Well at least this would be interesting.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 30, 2010)

Emiya Shirou flipped open his phone with a slight groan. He had not intended to enter this ridiculous war in the first place, and here he was being a Master again. The Master of Saber even, which was probably just fate playing a cruel joke on him. The only reason why he had gotten a Servant was to have the power to keep check of the other Servants, and as a way to end the war if it was anything as warped as the original. Of course, the same could not be said of the woman that was refusing to pick up the phone right now. She was legitimately interested in getting that Magic for herself for whatever reason, and for some reason she was apparently willing to give up her hand just for the chance to get at it. It was not even about winning too, winning was nothing. Winning was easy for her, especially with Shirou by her side. It was just that winning often brought about nothing. There had never been a clear winner of the Holy Grail War in history, at least not one that could claim the prize, and the manifestation of the Grail was natural phenomenon guided by magecraft. The results of this battle hinged on the goodwill of one person. It was ridiculous, and if Shirou could see that, then there was no reason why she could not.

"Hey, Tohsaka. Did you forget how to press the green button again? Even Saber is better with electronics than you are at this point."

"What? No I didn't! I just had to catch my breath after getting carried off by my Servant."

Tohsaka Rin lied through her teeth without hesitation, refusing to admit that she had absolutely no talent with computerised equipment of any kind. Just because she had tried to erase her entries from Twitter by unplugging the computer and hoping it went away did not mean she was stupid enough to have trouble operating a cellphone. Besides, she was a Magus, what kind of Magus relied on computers? Clearly the kind that wanted to save time on their calculations, but she was hardly going to tell that to anyone. In any case, that was what Shirou was for. She had not employed him as an assistant at the Clock Tower for no reason. He could use the computers for her, just like he did the cleaning, most of the cooking, and generally deflected abuse in any form from Rin and onto himself. In exchange, Rin had taught him how to use his single magecraft properly and supplied him with the prana he needed to practice and to fight when he needed to. It was an incredibly unfair relationship of course, since Shirou getting himself into a fight happened only at worst once every six months, and Saber herself was around most of the time, but Rin did not believe in fair relationships. She had to benefit from it in some way, and that she did.

Of course, she was lying again, this time to herself. Tohsaka Rin kept Emiya Shirou around because she wanted to. That was why she had agreed to join this war as well, because she wanted to. It was an invitation to a competition of magecraft, and Rin was not the type to back down from such things. Furthermore, on the off-chance that the victor actually got to keep the spoils, there were way too many things she could do with a Magic. Any of them. In the first place, that was one of the dreams of any Magus, and if she could achieve Magic, she would have the power to let Shirou do whatever he wanted, and let Saber live an actual life, where she could grow old and die of her own accord, not linked to her Master whose life's work always brought her next to death. She wanted to win, she had to win, and she would do it in such a way that Shirou would be proud of her. That was all this war was. Tohsaka Rin would win for the sake of everybody that she cared about. She was not Emiya Shirou, she was willing to break a few hearts and even take a few lives if that was what it took.

"Anyway, head back to the hotel. We have to compare notes."

The two Masters called for their Servants to follow in their own way and headed for the place that they shared, the suite of one of the better hotels in the city.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

"Well, pleased to meet yer aquaintance, ma'am." Rider took off his hat and shook Rei's hand. His hand was so big though that he could easily cover Rei's head with it, so he shook it carefully. 

After the summoning he and his master headed out to do some scouting. Rider didn't mind, though he was a little hungry. He had the urge to eat pancakes, but now was not the time. "So master, what kinda stuff will we be doin' in this here fight?" Rider had little idea why he was summoned in the first place, but followed his master regardless. She was a pretty little thing, and a pretty little thing like that needed to be protected.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

"You heard the information on these black bands," Rei raised her hand so Rider could see it as she ascended the staircase. They were taking the staircase because Rider could not fit inside an elevator.

"The goal is to 'retrieve' them from the other six masters in this fight, and doing so results in very important knowledge and power being gifted to the master. The power to makes dreams reality, if you would. My dreams..."

Rei let her voice drift off as she continued to ascend the staircase.

"What are your desires?" she asked him, staving off silence. Strong communion with one's partner was essential for victory.


----------



## Rene (Jun 30, 2010)

Leiro was pacing back and forth on what seemed to be the sidewalk of a main street. His appearance was the one of a common slacker with the haphazardly way he had buttoned up his white shirt. He muffled through his short dark blonde hair and then suddenly stopped pacing back and forward glance at his servant with his clear blue eyes. "So you are my servant, Lancer. Correct?" 

Without waiting for a response Leiro moved his gaze away from Lancer and he shortly looked at the onyx bracelet around his wrist and the card in his hand. "Well according to this card, I'm correct." Leiro had finally regained his train of thought again and started to think through all of the information that had been presented to him. "So to attain the True Magic, I have to defeat all other participants. I presume the other participants were those six other people present with me there." His words were not aimed at anyone and he had already seemed to stop acknowledging the presence of Lancer. He had simply degenerated his thought process in a monologue form. 

A moment of silence passed in which Leiro seemed to be lost in though, the silence finally broke when Leiro shrugged as a sign of indifference and declared: "Ah well, we'll just see how this turns out." He turned to face his Servant, Lancer and sized him up this time instead of simply glancing at him. "So then, how about we go look for a place to stay."


----------



## Gig (Jun 30, 2010)

“Sir” Saber called out as his master turned off the radio “What are your orders sir? Are we too launch a preemptive strike against the enemy? Am I required too gather information?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2010)

After Dorando and the Berserker stopped, Dorando ran his hand through his black and blond mo-hawk. "Alright, it's time to get the plan underway then." He smirked. "Berserker, If you would be kind enough, We'll need a base of operations. Someplace large." He took a look around, he was somewhere in the town, where he had no idea. "Hmm... Terrible, Well need a map too." He rubbed his chin. "Locate the map, Locate the base. Two goals for now, We'll work on harder ones later. Right now, I need to plan the carnage for our opponents." He grin was large, Yes... for now he had to wait, begin with the plan. Collect the necessary items and then, then the carnage can begin.

"Now then Berserker.... Ah, oh... I forgot." He chuckled. "It's been too long since i've actually bothered to introduce myself. My name is Dorando Melivano, a lover of carnage and blood. It's a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 30, 2010)

"Sounds terrible. We are fighting a war are we not? Wars can be fought for lots of reasons, but the goal of any warrior is conquest and spoils, and I want my spoils." Lancer decided to keep his identity close. If his master wasn't going to ask he had no reason to tell him just yet.

Lancer was well over six feet tall, he wore a bronze circus across his chest, a large round shield, an ancient Greek helmet, bronze graves on his legs, a Hoplite sword, and a very large spear. Not much beyond his obviously Greek origins were immediately apparent about the servant other than that we was incredibly well muscled.

"I would much rather storm the largest mansion in town by force, then find a place to stay."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 30, 2010)

"Sir?" Shirou raised an eyebrow at this. He had expected 'Master' or some variation thereof, but perhaps he was just letting his previous experience colour his judgement. This was a different war, even if it was a fairly blatant copy, and it ran by different rules. That the Servants would come up with their own names was hardly something to be surprised about. Besides, this was useful in its own way. It helped him to distance this Saber from the Saber that was in London watching the fort, and the more he could do that, the easier his life would be.

"Saber, first we'll be meeting with our allies and gathering our forces and intelligence. Once we have gotten a handle on our war power, we can proceed with any plans we may have. Although that will be up to her, I suppose." He answered, before wondering why he was adopting such a military style of speech. Perhaps it was Saber (Male) affecting him subconsciously with his looks and attire. "Follow me, we'll be heading to a hotel near the edge of the city."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 30, 2010)

Rin’s servant, Archer, looked more like his class type then her last did. His cloths were mostly cloth with the occasional run of leather that added some protection. His boots were even a soft type of leather, perfect for sneaking silently. On his left arm was a large leather bracer to protect it from the bow string as it was fired. His upper arms and shoulders was covered by a hooded half cloak. His quiver was angled to the side off his right side, oddly it was placed near the middle of his back rather then at shoulder height. The notches of the arrows hung parallel to the handle of his sword.  Archer squatted down, the sheath of the sword he wore bounced off the ground lightly,  and pulled an arrow from his quiver. He was less interested in this war then probably any of the other servants. Holding the arrow’s notch  in his left hand and the point in his right he held it up to the sky point out. He inspected it carefully checking for any defects that his summons may have placed upon his trade weapon. His sharp blue eyes wouldn’t miss anything if a problem posed itself. 

Fairly satisfied his arrows were fine he slid it back into his quiver. Reaching back with his leaf hand he pulls his bow from it’s leather buckle and pulls it forward. After a quick check of the limbs body and string he is overly happy that his weaponry is up to snuff and places it back on his back. Standing he walks around surveying as his Master and another talked. It had been many longs years since he had last walked the face of this little blue and green sphere. He was mostly appalled. Humanities greed and lust for more had turned a once beautiful world into anything but. With a sigh he knows fighting in this urban jungle will be far different then fighting in the actual forest that he was accustom too. His clothing made him stick out like a sore thumb, and to a hunter that is the worst possible thing that they would have to work with. Upon hearing his master speak of meeting back at the hotel he is snapped back reality. Walking over to her he kneels on a knee; left knuckles touching the ground and head bowed.  “Milady.”


----------



## Rene (Jun 30, 2010)

Leiro was surprised by the answer, but then again when looking at Lancer's appearance he probably shouldn't be surprised at all. Talking about Lancer's appearance he started to take note of the attention they were attracting due to the armour and weaponry of Lancer. "You see, I'm not that big on senseless violence. Also you cannot win a war by brute strength alone." Leiro gave a stupid smile to the man before him, who was quite a bit taller than him. "Either ways, we need to find a more secluded area so we can discuss some more things in private. If we find a hotel room now, we can discuss our course of action there."

Leiro turned his back on Lancer. He started walking off to a sign about hundred meters down the street that read 'Hotel Warytia'. "Name's Leiro, by the way." He spoke without turning around but he raised his right hand to signal Lancer to follow him.


----------



## Gig (Jun 30, 2010)

“A fine location sir its location provides a sound defensive location, I doubt are enemies will seek too test our hosts warnings” Saber pointed out 'I will look forward too meeting this ally' “Shall we continue then sir I'd hate too leave our allies waiting”


----------



## dark0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Serp said:


> Caster grabbed Rei by the back of his shirt and ran. Caster wasn't concerned on what Rei was shouting or even if he was shouting at the moment.
> 
> After a while Caster slowed down he had finally finished forming, he was young about late twenties, his skin bronze in colour not natural but rather via tan, he stopped and took off his hat, he rubbed his hand through his red hair. He realized he was not dressed properly to blend into this world. His linen clothes would not suffice.
> 
> ...



Rei was being swept up by the servant that was given to him for the contest, he thought that a servant should be asking him what to do rather than just taking him places. He yelled over to the servant that didn’t seem to care much about him at the moment. “Hey, HEY could lift me up my shoes are getting hit on the floor!” He couldn’t quite kick up enough to get his feet to himself but he pull his feet up. Then the caster swung him around then dropped and pushed him into a dirty brick wall away from street view. He was weary if this guy he had met before was going to kill him. "I am Caster, I will not call you master, for no one masters over me, I will not tell you my name until I feel it necessary, but tell me your name and your commands and I will follow them to extend of my mood." Caster smirked.

He smiled to his new friend, caster. “I am Rei, you may call me Zero or anything that you would like. My first order of business, we need to go to the library, and I would like you to tell me your abilities so we can better understand each other’s strengths. I think it would be necessary to understand each other or at least get a feel for the other’s power so that we both don’t end up dead.” Rei smiled when he said dead, then watched for his reaction before asking caster,”If you need anything before we start the hunt? Just ask.”


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 30, 2010)

"It is a shame that my Master turned out to be a warmonger." Berserker spoke with disappointment, "I do not plan to pledge my alligance to such a man. Count yourself lucky that I am of the Berserker class, should a fight break out, I will not be able to resist."

"As for your goals, I've never seen this place during my lifetime, and I'm sure you're more familiar with the workings of this modern world. Both a map and a base are things you are more likely to be able to find than I." Berserker was offering little assistance, he had an obvious aversion to his Master.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "It is a shame that my Master turned out to be a warmonger." Berserker spoke with disappointment, "I do not plan to pledge my alligance to such a man. Count yourself lucky that I am of the Berserker class, should a fight break out, I will not be able to resist."
> 
> "As for your goals, I've never seen this place during my lifetime, and I'm sure you're more familiar with the workings of this modern world. Both a map and a base are things you are more likely to be able to find than I." Berserker was offering little assistance, he had an obvious aversion to his Master.



Dorando sighed and rubbed his temples. "Interesting... A berserker who loves peace... wonderful." He looked around a little bit and tried to get a hold of where they were. "We'll find a store then. Just follow me and we'll try to get the items we need. I'll avoid any deaths,_ for now_." He took a few steps forward, they were near a shop or two. Nothing special, mostly some cafe's and a few small business maybe, it was hard to tell without looking into all the windows. 

"Hmm... I wonder I wonder." He smirked and rubbed his chin in thought. Many ways to get an item without having to pay for it, that didn't involve carnage as of yet. Sadly, as much as he would like to break down the town, he had to take things slow first. The set up is always important. In order to create optimal carnage you need to have your domino's all set up and in a row. Knock the first over and they all tumble, screw up along the way and the path is cut off. No more domino's fall and the optimal outcome is ended.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2010)

dark0 said:


> Rei was being swept up by the servant that was given to him for the contest, he thought that a servant should be asking him what to do rather than just taking him places. He yelled over to the servant that didn?t seem to care much about him at the moment. ?Hey, HEY could lift me up my shoes are getting hit on the floor!? He couldn?t quite kick up enough to get his feet to himself but he pull his feet up. Then the caster swung him around then dropped and pushed him into a dirty brick wall away from street view. He was weary if this guy he had met before was going to kill him. "I am Caster, I will not call you master, for no one masters over me, I will not tell you my name until I feel it necessary, but tell me your name and your commands and I will follow them to extend of my mood." Caster smirked.
> 
> He smiled to his new friend, caster. ?I am Rei, you may call me Zero or anything that you would like. My first order of business, we need to go to the library, and I would like you to tell me your abilities so we can better understand each other?s strengths. I think it would be necessary to understand each other or at least get a feel for the other?s power so that we both don?t end up dead.? Rei smiled when he said dead, then watched for his reaction before asking caster,?If you need anything before we start the hunt? Just ask.?




"Very well Zero. We shall go to this library." Caster began to think through anything he might need in this city, his general look was shocking enough and would draw unwanted attention.

"Zero, I request new robes, ones that suit the era and the style of said era. After we have done that and only afterwards may I share a snippet of what my powers are. I really don't need a break down of your powers, you are a magus correct and I am servant class Caster, my skills outweigh yours significantly, but we shall still discuss them incase they might be of minimal use."

Caster waited for Zero's response.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Rider did not expect his new master to ask that question. Even during his past life he was but a man of the earth. His life was spent battling the elements so that humanity will progress to greater heights. But in this modern era there seemed to have been no need of a man like him. 

"To fulfill your dreams, master." He said grinning.


----------



## dark0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Serp said:


> "Very well Zero. We shall go to this library." Caster began to think through anything he might need in this city, his general look was shocking enough and would draw unwanted attention.
> 
> "Zero, I request new robes, ones that suit the era and the style of said era. After we have done that and only afterwards may I share a snippet of what my powers are. I really don't need a break down of your powers, you are a magus correct and I am servant class Caster, my skills outweigh yours significantly, but we shall still discuss them incase they might be of minimal use."
> 
> Caster waited for Zero's response.



zero lightly laughed at his gesture of new clothes, "You probably haven't noticed but my hard gothic style isn't the most common clothing." Then he had a bright spark of an idea, "I have a lot of money, why don't we get new ones and use the old clothes to lure in our enemies. I can also get an automobile for us. Then we can go to the library and I can research on how to build my deathly traps. Mostly I want tripwire devices if I can get a servant to fall for that. Also would bombs be useful against servants?"

OOC: internet dies about riiiight now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Rider did not expect his new master to ask that question. Even during his past life he was but a man of the earth. His life was spent battling the elements so that humanity will progress to greater heights. But in this modern era there seemed to have been no need of a man like him.
> 
> "To fulfill your dreams, master." He said grinning.



"Well then," Rei let one of her rare smiles appear, "To battle for our dreams."

She strode to the edge of the building, and looked across the town. A far shorter complex than this caught her eyes, a number of tree forming a rooftop garden on its top. She pointed at it.

"Rider," she called him over, "Learn that location. That is our 'Home Base'. If we are ever separated in battle, or need to fall back, this is where we will regroup. Avoid it until we need it, so no connection between us and that place can be made. When the time comes, this preparation will be a tipping point for us."

Rei felt good now. A point of reference gave her a feeling of control. If everything spiralled out of hand, there was still solid ground to recover. Now she needed to prepare for when battle inevitably began.

Both in physical combat and magic she had received training, upbringing as any high-ranking Magus would have. She would not be afraid of combat with any other Master. However, neither would they. Thus, advantages prepared before battle were essential.

"I can fight with my hands and magic," she mused for a moment, "But a weapon is still a tipping point. We shall investigate and find something fitting for me. This will give us a chance to survey as well. Rider, we're going back down."

With that, she spun on her heel and strode back to the staircase entrance, ready for the descent back to the ground.

Let this battle begin.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 1, 2010)

"Milady? You sure are polite. That's nice." Much more polite than that other Archer anyway, even if it was impossible for Tohsaka Rin to hate her Archer, the Servant who had done more for her than any other person in the world. Then again, the Archer before her was of a different time from the Archer that she knew, it was probably a bad idea to compare the two of them. In fact, this Archer even carried a bow around, not like that other ridiculous Archer who spent most of his time fighting with swords. Swords that were not even his. "But stand up and come along, we can't do anything in the open like this."

Flashing a winning smile at her Servant, Rin started walking in the direction of the hotel where she already had a suite booked with enough beds for all of them. The invitation had been a surprise, more so when she found out that Shirou had received one as well, but it all worked out to her advantage in the end. Shirou was not interested in victory, but he would support Rin with everything he had, and so he was her insurance. Shirou and Rin working together would have more than twice the power of any other team, and that was with the Servants alone. There were few Magi that could even come close to matching Tohsaka Rin herself in any fields, and there were even fewer that could do anything about Shirou's Reality Marble. Their victory was assured assuming nothing major happened. It was just a pity that they could not have brought Saber along as well, but Rin needed somebody to keep watch in London just in case Luvia tried to mess up her work anyway.

"I hope you have no issues with working with another Servant for the duration of this war." Not like Archer actually had a choice in the matter, he was either going to agree or be forced to agree. Fighting alone was not an option here, not when fighting in a team was so much easier.

=====​
"It was just a bit of luck that the rules are the way they are. We just got the hotel because it was the cheapest one that supplied suites. Well, we're almost there now." Shirou walked along with his Servant following closely behind, with the hotel clearly visible now, rising slightly above all the other buildings in the area. It was really a good location, but it was mostly Tohsaka that had insisted on it, even though money was really not a problem at this point. The Clock Tower supplied her with enough money, especially since she managed to wrangle out extra funds by using her position in this war as leverage. ("Are you going to let the representative of the Clock Tower in this war go underfed?" Had been the thrust of her argument, and the extents she went to frankly bordered on blackmail.) At least it was tall, and with that height Shirou could practice counting tiles halfway across the city.

They reached the hotel in short order, arriving before Tohsaka and her Servant, and they took the elevator to the top floor where their suite was. There were three bedrooms, and the plan had been one for each Servant with Shirou and Tohsaka sharing the master bedroom. (Though she had insisted upon getting separate beds, much to Shirou's disappointment.) Unless one of the Servants insisted on sharing rooms with their Master, that was unlikely to change for now.

"It looks like we're here early, Saber. Just rest for a while then, Tohsaka should be here soon."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 1, 2010)

*I AM NOT THE BONE OF MY SWORD*

Assassin carried the one called Aoru Kasai to a quiet part of the city. Assassin had taken multiple twists and turns along the way, ensuing no one followed them. Not that they could follow them of course. Presence Concealment meant that even the sharpest gaze cannot hope to spot Assassin. 

It was strange though. Out of all the classes, to be chosen as Assassin. Perhaps it was because of that face that Assassin had led two warlords to their doom.

Assassin glanced at the woman carried here. So this was the one who summoned Assassin. It seems man has fallen quite a bit since ancient times. Nevertheless, Assassin still had to listen to her.

"I am the servant Assassin, I am at your command, Master" Assassin said while kneeling.

Heavy black clothing and a large cloak covered Assassin, revealing only Assassin's eyes.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

Aoru gave the shrouded figure in front of her a measured look. She had hoped that of the Servants in this war, she would be given a Saber, some grand and magnificent hero that could singlehandedly take down any other Servant summoned, but her luck had never been that good, and she could always have done worse. She gave a quick bow, putting on a somewhat nervous smile.

"I am Aoru Kasai, of the Shini'i. It's a pleasure to meet you, Assassin."

Okay, this could work. No, it would work. She was by no means an expert on the Holy Grail War, but neither was she someone who would run into a situation with no knowledge or preparation, especially not when the stakes were this high. She knew that Servant Assassin was the stealthiest of the Servants, which when combined with her abilities would make them able to pick and choose their fights.

"Well, the first thing we need is a place to stay. Unfortunately... I'm not made of money, so a hotel's out of the question. Do you have any suggestions?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2010)

dark0 said:


> zero lightly laughed at his gesture of new clothes, "You probably haven't noticed but my hard gothic style isn't the most common clothing." Then he had a bright spark of an idea, "I have a lot of money, why don't we get new ones and use the old clothes to lure in our enemies. I can also get an automobile for us. Then we can go to the library and I can research on how to build my deathly traps. Mostly I want tripwire devices if I can get a servant to fall for that. Also would bombs be useful against servants?"
> 
> OOC: internet dies about riiiight now



Casters eyes rolled over Zero, "I haven't noticed what most of the people wear, so I have decided to ask your judgement." The man was starting to annoy Caster, he knew not of proper preparation, list your tasks, proceed to the first one and then the second and so forth, he seemed as if he wished to rush straight into this.

"Ok we shall go and buy some new garments for me, and hopefully for you. But I will not respect my current garments by using them as bait, yours on the other hand may need to be used a bait." Caster raised a scornful eye after he looked around and saw that Zero looked a little dark, gothic and weird. He pointed towards a store that he could see through the alleyway, it had clothes in the window. "We can go there yes?"

Caster then addressed Zero's other questions. "An Automobile, if that is your desire then we shall get one of those." 

Zero asked and talked about his traps.
"Those traps may hinder a servant, but unless infused with magic they will not harm him. And trust me when I say I have more than enough traps, but we shall visit the library as is your wish, after the garments"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

Rider understood little of what his master said. He got the part where he's supposed to memorize the location of their hideout. He hasn't really been briefed by Rei in what exactly they're fighting for, but if what she has said to him was correct it's the key to obtaining her dreams, and by extension, his. 

"After you, ma'am."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2010)

Archer stood as his Master commanded. Then after she flashes him an ever confident smile she begins to walk. Getting a move on was the best strategy presented at the moment. Even though Archer had taken a dozen or so quick erratic turns the Assassin Class could probably track them down, out of all of the other servants the Assassin was the one that was most like the Archer class. So that meant that the two might just think enough a like that they could find one another if push came to shove. Pulling his hands back he grabs the hood that dangles from the back of his neck, then in one fluid motion he brings it over his head as they walk.

From the shadows his sharp blue eyes roll over this young girl, the one that would be his commander in battle. She didn't even appear to be in her twenties, he just hoped that she wouldn't panic in the heat of battle and get herself killed. He didn't care too much for his own safety, upon death Heroic spirits just return from which they came. But the Magi was a different story, if they die they die. In the end Archer was having a hard time deciphering his master her actions thus far were few and from the conversation she had on the box, the other person was very loud, she didn't seem to have to good a grasp on this era's technology. That couldn't be a good thing. But it was what it was. 

As they walked along his Master spoke up,"I hope you have no issues with working with another Servant for the duration of this war." was the statement made. Archer remained silent for a second as he allowed the words to roll through his head. And for a moment he was a bit taken aback. Given the singularity of how the contest worked it was rare to find two Masters that wanted to work together. He of course had no qualm with the notion. It reminded him of the days of yore when he was still amongst the living. But he pushes his memories aside. Even working together there could only be one Master and servant in the end, and if he had anything to do about it, it would be his.  "No Milady, I have no problem with this." he replies as he folds his arms over his chest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

The streets of Makati City were bustling, almost to the degree where the tall Rei, and even taller Rider, weren't the oddest thing strolling down their sides. Of course, almost doesn't cut it, and the two still managed to draw stares that only stopped when Rei looked them in the eyes and the intense blue highlighted by her dark wear made them wonder just how unnatural she might be.

"There."

It was a small shop, nestled between two larger chains. A wooden sign reading 'Antiques' hung above the doorway, and no one seemed to notice it, as if it were a blank wall. The doorway was small enough that Rei had to stoop to pass through it, and Rider was completely unable to fit, opting to remain outside.

Inside, various pieces from all times could be seen. Rei approached an ornate set of samurai armour, and began investigating the sheathed katana hanging at its side. To her interest, a smaller blade, a wakizashi, was also part of the set.

Very little of her time in training had been spent with weapons, Rei preferring to learn how to convert her body itself into a tool, using both magic and melee together. However even with minor experience, a weapon like this could prove useful. But she attracted enough attention currently as it was. Carrying a weapon in public was only going to bring scrutiny. Surely there had to be something else here...

"May I help you, Ma'am?" the shopkeeper had finally noticed her. She contemplated for a moment, that he seemed surprised to have business at all.

"This Daishō," she pointed at the sword pair, remembering the proper name for them, "How much are you selling them for?"

"Ah," he seemed to flounder for words, looking up at the tall woman. "They're not for sale individually, only as part of the armour set."

Rei sighed, and walked away from it for a moment. There was something interesting. A large and long wooden box, just the right shape to carry the sword pair in. It would need modifications to be carried easily, but it was a good item. The design on it appealed to her as well. She opened it.

"Ahahahahahahaha," the antique owner rubbed the back of his head as Rei unceremoniously turned the box upside down and dumped the large pile of magazines on the ground. Putting the lid back on the box, she brought it over to the armour suit.

"How much for the box and the full armour?" she asked, unfazed by the pile of dirty literature she had just recently unearthed.

"It's quite a lot, ma'am," the owner looked half sheepish, half curious at her tone, and way of acting. Just what was she up to, interested in something like this?

"How much?" Rei repeated, withdrawing a card from her clothes.

The man quickly scanned the card, slight reservations washed away at the potential of profit, and gaped like a fish as the machine happily informed him the payment had gone through.

Rei nodded once as he returned the card, unhooked both Katana and Wakizashi from the armour suit and placed them in the box. Further examination of the armour, however, yielded a small tantō knife strapped to the belt, previously obscured by the wakizashi. Rei added that to the box as well. Picking it up, she then left the building, and the suit of armour, behind.

"The next step," she informed Rider as she emerged from the shop, box under arm, "is to convert this into an easier carried and more useful form. Then learn how to use them successfully, I suppose."

Rei paused for a little while in Rider's shadow, letting her mind wash out around her locations to try and identify nearby Magus's. Allowing herself to be snuck up on was the worst of ideas.

As for the matter of the box, it needed some method of being carried more easily, perhaps over the shoulder, and something to hold the lid on so it didn't just fall off. So maybe a catch system to hold the lid which could be unlocked easily, and a chain strong enough so the box's weight didn't cause the holder to break?

"We need a woodcarver," she announced. Then begun to wonder where she would find such a person in this city.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Aoru gave the shrouded figure in front of her a measured look. She had hoped that of the Servants in this war, she would be given a Saber, some grand and magnificent hero that could singlehandedly take down any other Servant summoned, but her luck had never been that good, and she could always have done worse. She gave a quick bow, putting on a somewhat nervous smile.
> 
> "I am Aoru Kasai, of the Shini'i. It's a pleasure to meet you, Assassin."
> 
> ...




Assassin slowly got up from the kneeling position.

"I suggest finding a crowded area. There is a higher chance of someone coming close without us knowing, but we will not stand out. And if you require money, I can...retrieve some if you wish." Assassin said.

Assassin thought for a moment, then added "I will also need new clothing. Wearing a heavy robe and cloak is not what I would call blending in."


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

"Agreed, that sounds like a good idea. So long as you conceal your presence, we'll be hiding in plain sight. I like that." Aoru let a smile slip on her face, but it slid off almost instantly. 

"That said, I have a condition. We are _not_ going involve or endanger innocent people. The Masters have to be defeated, but they knew what it meant to get involved in this - these innocent people didn't sign up for a war. So no hurting them, no killing them, no stealing from them."

_I'm no Magus, after all,_ she thought to herself. _I won't be like them._

"If you want, I'll buy you something else to wear, but can't you just go into Spirit Form?"


----------



## dark0 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rei and caster walked over to the store as he looked up and down the streets and scanned the alleyways. They walked into the door and rei asked caster "What kind of traps do you have? And what abilities do you posses?" He looked around to see where the most secluded area is and then looked through racks of loose clothes that might fit caster, but "You should probably pick out what clothes you like best, we probably have some time before the enemy starts to strike."


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2010)

As soon as they entered the street Caster turned into spirit form, he and Zero could still communicate. "Lord Zero," Caster had decided to call him Lord, as one himself Zero at least deserved the same courtesy he would expect.
"My traps and my abilities are of great importance, and should be kept top secret. But in due time I will tell you them all. But now I can tell you some." Caster lowered his voice incase other servants were nearby and he revealed himself to Rei and told him some of his powers. 

Rei stood there slowly taking it all in. "I like the look of these." Caster said guiding Rei towards the suit area. It was a three piece tan coloured suit. Rei picked out a pair of shoes, while Caster picked out a hat. 

It was then that Caster formed himself again, and changed his clothes, the Suit seemed to fit him like a second skin. His red hair held back behind a fedora hat, and his tanned skin complimented his style.

"This is nice." Caster said looking in the mirror. "A dress fit for royalty."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Agreed, that sounds like a good idea. So long as you conceal your presence, we'll be hiding in plain sight. I like that." Aoru let a smile slip on her face, but it slid off almost instantly.
> 
> "That said, I have a condition. We are _not_ going involve or endanger innocent people. The Masters have to be defeated, but they knew what it meant to get involved in this - these innocent people didn't sign up for a war. So no hurting them, no killing them, no stealing from them."
> 
> ...



Assassin gave her a curious look. A Master that cared about the people? This was surprising. If the magus started getting lost next, Assassin might just walk away and not come back.

_This is an improvement from the past at least_, Assassin thought. Out loud, Assassin said "Agreed. I will do my best to not harm the innocent. Now, we best find a good location for our hideout. After that, I will need to acquire a new set of clothing."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Dorando and Berserker made their way to one of the shops. Once inside, Dorando found a nice quite corner with no one around. ?Alright then.? He kneeled down and placed his hand on the ground. Passare Dal Rock Terra Demoni Del Multi.? An intricate circle appeared on the ground, runes and blocks forming the inside. From it, five small creatures, about a foot high formed, they were constructed out of rocks and their heads had two smaller pebbles on them that acted like eyes. ?Alright, I?ve got a job for the five of you.?  He looked around. ?I?ll need a map, matches, pens, lighters and some paper. Gather up those things and meet me outside.? The little rock summons all nodded and began to move about the store.

  ?Let?s take our leave for now Berserker.? He and his servant walked out side. Inside, the small rock creatures went to work. They found the shelves with a map of the town and climbed up, throwing it down to one of the other creatures below. Then, walking carefully through the store as not to draw attention, they picked up matches and pens, Soon they also gathered up the paper. The lighters however were harder to find, they seemed to be at the front of the shop. There was a danger there; too many humans were standing around. 

  The little golems looked at each other and then nodded. One rushed out with a skewer in hand. He poked one of the humans legs then dropped to the ground. ?OUCH!!? The man shouts and looks down. ?What? what?s with this pile of rocks!?? He looked around; everyone was a bit confused now. The other creatures used this time to sneak over towards the counter; they picked up three lighters and jumped over the edge. Gathering their supplies they made their way out of the store, the pile of rock inside jumped up and followed behind. 

  When they reach Dorando he smiles. ?Good, a map.? He takes the supplies from his little summons and sends them back. ?Return to the earth.? The rocks crumble and fall to the ground. ?Now then, to take a look at the map.?  He looked it over, gave it some thought. ?There are a few cemeteries? That would be the ideal location for us to hide out.? He nodded. ?Let?s try and find which is closest.


----------



## Gig (Jul 1, 2010)

“Why thank you sir, I shall indeed take this opportunity too inspect the quarters that this establishment has set up for us” Saber relied, “Would Sir mind if I took part in some local reconnaissance, after my inspection I believe it would serve us well in the long term if we knew the terrain in which we are too wage this war” Saber requested as he carefully placed his masters baggage down near the suites.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 1, 2010)

Serp said:


> As soon as they entered the street Caster turned into spirit form, he and Zero could still communicate. "Lord Zero," Caster had decided to call him Lord, as one himself Zero at least deserved the same courtesy he would expect.
> "My traps and my abilities are of great importance, and should be kept top secret. But in due time I will tell you them all. But now I can tell you some." Caster lowered his voice incase other servants were nearby and he revealed himself to Rei and told him some of his powers.
> 
> Rei stood there slowly taking it all in. "I like the look of these." Caster said guiding Rei towards the suit area. It was a three piece tan coloured suit. Rei picked out a pair of shoes, while Caster picked out a hat.
> ...



Zero told caster of his talents and magics while he picked out a graying black hoodie to match his hair and some tight dark gray cargo pants to hold his items close to his body and in reach of his hands. His katana slid down his back and rested on his head. With a flick of the arm over his head he could draw over his back and slash down, it wasn?t too practical but his barriers would give him the time he needed. He kept his old clothes in a backpack that matched his hoodie, he didn?t like having not matching clothing, but caster had on a full suit so he didn?t see a great problem other than their outfits clashing, but he knew that caster could go an extended period of time without a master. ?Caster, do you have an ability to take control of a body? and if your traps are sufficient and don't need any bombs then we must strike now, most others are in the preparation phase, and they won?t know what hit them. And I thank you dearly for being my partner.? He smiled at caster, but then turned with a serious face, ?to the car rental shop.?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

Rider had a hard time traversing through the streets of Makati. For a man of his size walking in such busy streets was difficult. He didn't mind the many stares that he got from the people, but the lack of space irked him. Though it has only been a few hours since he had been summoned, he longed for the wilderness that he roamed endlessly in his past. 

The temperature was the worst. Not only was it hot, it was humid. Rider may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but his line of work required knowledge of the weather. And from what he knew, he wasn't liking the weather one bit. Still, he liked the smell of sweat on his skin. It reminded him of the old days, at least.

He and his master eventually reached a strange shop. The entrance was to narrow for Rider to enter, so he stayed outside. People still stared at him, but he ignored them all. Well, except for that little girl who kept staring at his boots. Her, he didn't ignore. 

"Hello, lil' fella, you like my boots?" He asked. The little girl, who was about to touch his boots, tensed up before being skirted away by her mother, who apologized to him in an accented english. 

"What an adorable little thing." Rider commented, just as his master exited the shop with some equipment.

"We need a woodcarver," she announced.

"Woodcarver?" Rider grinned. "Why, that's what I do for a living, ma'am!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

"Oh?" Rei raised an eyebrow, taking Rider's appearance in. Yes, he would be, wouldn't he. "This box," she placed it on the ground, showing it to him. "I need to be able to carry it easily, with a chain so it can be slung over the shoulder. As well, the lid needs a catch, so as I carry it, it does not just fall open and dump the contents."

Rei stepped back, and Rider picked up the box, examining it. "We will go and find materials for you to work with," she stated. At the same time, there were still a few more things she needed to collect. A map, so she could fully understand and work with the boundaries of the conditions on her. And a few other useful items for their stay. Then they needed to find accommodation.

First though, the box must be seen too. The two trekked on a little, entering more rural settings of the city. Small buildings which would churn out works of metal and wood lay around here. A good district.

"Fine what we need, and I will acquire it, as well as a location to work," she informed Rider. "I will follow you."


----------



## Watchman (Jul 2, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Assassin gave her a curious look. A Master that cared about the people? This was surprising. If the magus started getting lost next, Assassin might just walk away and not come back.
> 
> _This is an improvement from the past at least_, Assassin thought. Out loud, Assassin said "Agreed. I will do my best to not harm the innocent. Now, we best find a good location for our hideout. After that, I will need to acquire a new set of clothing."



"Well... First thing's first, we should get a map of the city. There's got to be some hostel around or something that I can afford for the duration of this war. And then we'll get your clothes. But first things first, I want to be able to stick this suitcase somewhere instead of lugging it all over the city."

It turned out to be relatively easy to acquire a map, and Aoru quickly found the nearest hostel. Negotiating was somewhat difficult, as Aoru's grasp on English wasn't the greatest in the world, and most of what she'd learned had been from Americans - the Filipino accent was a bit hard to get used to.

Still, she managed to negotiate lodging, and stored her suitcase in her room.

"_Right_. What sort of clothing are you looking for in particular? And do you have a name aside from Assassin? It'll get a bit weird calling you that in public all the time."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

Rider's heart swelled at the opportunity to use his woodworking skills. He may not understand why he was summoned in the first place, but give him a block of wood and he can tell you over a dozen ways on cutting it properly. 

The box was not that large, but then again Rider was a very large man in comparison to his master. He opened the box a little to take a peek at what was inside. Judging from what he saw proportions had to be modified heavily, if his master was to carry this around.

The duo headed to a more rural area of town, but for Rider the place was positively metropolitan. Rows of woodshops and smithies greeted them, as did workers of all ages carrying various types of metals. 

It reminded him too much of the old days, when he and his friends would finish up on their work in the forests and bring in large stacks of timber to the mills. 

First though, the box must be seen too. The two trekked on a little, entering more rural settings of the city. Small buildings which would churn out works of metal and wood lay around here. A good district.

"Fine what we need, and I will acquire it, as well as a location to work," she informed Rider. "I will follow you." 

"Well master, I spose that place would do." He pointed to a particularly large woodshop at the end of the block. It looked like the perfect place to do his job, plus unlike the other shops he saw he might actually fit inside.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Rei quickly went about greasing the wheels, so to speak, and after a few small payments, pittance really, Rider had full access to the materials and tools of this shop.

Rei looked at him, moments later, as he informed her that they needed to pay. "I will take care of it," she nodded to him, before pointing in the direction of the tools.

"Work here while I retrieve some important items from nearby shops," she informed Rider. Before leaving the building, however, she stopped and focused.

_"Show me."_

One of the more common keywords Rei used to activate her sensing spell, she quickly scanned her location for sources of mana. In the initial setup, this was enough. She needed that map, and began investigating stores as she left Rider to work.

When she returned, it was with a map tucked away, as well as a few other small supplies. Once Rider was done, they would find a residence.

"How is it?" she inquired, re-entering the building.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 2, 2010)

"Great." Archer looked confident, and more importantly was willing to go along with Rin's plans. That made things much easier for her of course, since it was almost impossible for Rin to lose when she had Shirou backing her up as well and a Servant that would listen was less likely to screw up their plans. "Well then, our hotel is just a little ahead, so let's keep going."

Servant Archer again, and Shirou had gotten Servant Saber for himself. It was almost like a cruel cosmic joke, the two winners of the Fifth Holy Grail War obtaining Servants of the same class as they did a year ago. In fact, that they were chosen to fight in this war was probably quite the joke as well, the invitation arriving not long after they had helped Lord El-Melliol dismantle the Holy Grail War system in Fuyuki City. Even if it was a joke though, Tohsaka Rin had every intention of turning this ridiculous situation around and winning. Besides, even though she won that war a year ago, she had not gotten her wish thanks to a certain Goldie screwing everything up, and it was high time she got her own reward.

"Well, this is our hotel. Let's go on up." Rin said as they arrived in the lobby of the hotel, pressing the elevator button and waiting somewhat impatiently for it to arrive. According to the rules, there was going to be some sort of event soon, and they needed to consolidate their data first before that. Just in case they were involved in the event ahead. A person could not be expected to win a war without good knowledge after all. Rushing ahead only got a person so far, unless their name was Emiya Shirou, though that was quite the exception.

===​
"Go ahead and do that if you want. Knowing the land is quite important, isn't it?" Shirou said as he sank into the couch, noting that this was not London and most certainly not Fuyuki City. It was a new place for him, and he knew next to nothing about this city. Without intimate knowledge of every nook and cranny of the land, he was at a bit of a disadvantage compared to the previous war where he knew where everything was and was familiar with how the people were. This time was different. The Philippines was worlds apart from England or Japan, and he did not even speak the native language. He was confident of his English, but Tagalog was about as understandable as Ancient Greek to him.

"But it looks like Tohsaka's here too." Shirou headed for the door as she unlocked it with her own set of keys, opening it before she had the chance to. "Welcome back, Tohsaka."

"Yup, I'm back." The girl said as she headed into the suite herself, dropping herself in the couch much as Shirou had just moments ago.

"Right then, I guess we have to introduce each other." Shirou suggested, settling himself opposite Tohsaka Rin, "That's Saber over there. Saber, this is Tohsaka Rin, my partner, and I suppose that's Archer, her Servant."

"Right. Archer, the guy sitting there is Shirou. His Servant is Saber. Get along now."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

Now _this_ was a good woodshop. Dozens of workers were busy slicing large pieces of wood into more manageable proportions with the use of large mechanized circular saws. In a room nearby artisans carefully sculpted beautiful reliefs into chairs of fine wood. Dozens of tools, some Rider recognized, where used by the artisans. In their expert hands the tools moved with a fluidity and grace few could appreciate The smell of sweat and sawdust was strangely intoxicating to Rider. So engrossed was he in the intricacies of the woodshop that he didn't even notice his master step out.

A middle-aged man approached Rider and asked what his business was here. His voice had a thick accent that Rider could barely decipher, but he got was he was saying. 

"I'm looking fer a place to fix this here box." Rider put the box down in front of the man. "I'll do it myself, but we need to use your workshop."

The man looked at Rider and his master cautiously. Foreigners were rare at their part of town, and even rarer were those who didn't have a local guide. But the young woman he was with looked pretty rich, and his woodshop could always use a quick buck. "Sure, pwede. But you have to pay."

Their eagerness was surprising. Then again the lumber business wasn't that profitable, at least for those in the lower rung of the ladder, and a chance to earn some extra cash was always good. 

His master returned just in time for Rider to tell her what needed to be done, though he had no idea she left in the first place. "They'll let me work master, but we need to pay." He said to Rei.

She nodded, and with a dismissive hand she gave the middle-aged man a substantial amount of cash. The man hurriedly lead Rider into the artisan's room and allowed him to work on one of the tables. It would take Rider an hour at most to finish the modifications, and till then his master had to wait.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 2, 2010)

At 2:30 PM, all seven Masters felt mana being emitted from the Servant Image Card in their pocket, instructions replacing the Servant portrait.

On Shirou Emiya's and Rei Nashimi's card:

Event Time: 3:00 PM-4:00 PM
Location: Power Plant Mall and surrounding square kilometer, including all buildings in the area
Special Rules: N/A

On everyone else's card:

Event Time: 3:00 PM-4:00 PM
Location: Power Plant Mall and surrounding square kilometer, including all buildings in the area
Special Rules: You may not enter the area


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

"Very well," Rei nodded in approval. This was an interesting thing. She looked forward to seeing the result.

Once again, she invoked Radar with the command of _Show me_, and took a seat just outside the building. Even sitting on the ground, she was still quite tall, something those walking past could notice. Rei, for her part, had the map procured opened, and was beginning to mark sights of interested out with a small felt pen.

A few hotel broucheres sat next to her, and she began to take notes on them as well, for their eventual location.

The hour passed by handily.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> At 2:30 PM, all seven magus felt mana being emitted from the Servant Image Card in their pocket, instructions replacing the Servant portrait.
> 
> On Shirou Emiya's and Rei Nashimi's card:
> 
> ...



At the half hour point, when Rei's servant card projected it's message, she looked at it in interest. That wasn't too far from here, actually, less than ten mintues calm walk. Shorter if she ran. Shorter still if Rider carried her.

"Rider!" she walked into the shop at the twenty minute mark, "We need to be going as soon as possible, there's a role for us. Finish up within ten minutes, even if you have to leave the box unfinished until we return."

She paused then, as he proudly offered her the already completed box. She spent a few moments observing it, before determining it would suit her perfectly. "Well done," she gave him praise as she flung it over her shoulder. "Let's go."

As the two left the building, she decided now, while on the move, was the best time to prepare. "At no point," she told him, "other than should I be rendered completely unconcious, should you be concerned for me if I am fighting another Master. At all times, focus on incapacitating the Servant you face. I will do my best to provide openings for you to strike through. This is our primary strategy. Remember it."

The two arrived outside the building at the ten minute mark. Rei looked about. _"Show Me."_ She could feel a Mana Source approaching, but it wasn't here yet.

"Rider," she pointed to the building, "Let's head to the roof."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

It took Rider an hour of painstakingly careful woodcraft, but it was done.

With Rider's superhuman abilities he molded the simple box into a beautiful piece of woodwork. He had shaped it into the form of a coffin, with scenes of woodsmen cutting down great forests lovingy engraved at its surface. At close up one could see that each woodsman had a distinct face, and with a little trick using sandpaper they were all given a weathered look. His master had requested a simple lid at the top for easy access to the weapons inside, but Rider took one step further. The lid was shaped into the form of a great redwood, with the shape of a beautiful woman carved into it. The holster was made of tanned leather, with metal straps that would allow Rei to change the holster's length whenever she felt uncomfortable. The straps themselves were gilded bronze, obtained by Rider after a quick conversation and some cash with a metallurgist next door. 

He handed it over to his master, proud of his workmanship. 

She paused then, as he proudly offered her the already completed box. She spent a few moments observing it, before determining it would suit her perfectly. "Well done," she gave him praise as she flung it over her shoulder. "Let's go."

He felt pride at his master's praise. For a moment he thought she smiled once again, but he was mistaken. He bid the workers goodbye, and left with his master.

As the two left the building, she decided now, while on the move, was the best time to prepare. "At no point," she told him, "other than should I be rendered completely unconcious, should you be concerned for me if I am fighting another Master. At all times, focus on incapacitating the Servant you face. I will do my best to provide openings for you to strike through. This is our primary strategy. Remember it."

"You can count on me!" He bragged. There was no way he was letting anyone harm his master. They would have to kill him first before they could do that.


"Rider," she pointed to the building, "Let's head to the roof." 

He nodded, and headed towards the building with his master.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2010)

dark0 said:


> Zero told caster of his talents and magics while he picked out a graying black hoodie to match his hair and some tight dark gray cargo pants to hold his items close to his body and in reach of his hands. His katana slid down his back and rested on his head. With a flick of the arm over his head he could draw over his back and slash down, it wasn’t too practical but his barriers would give him the time he needed. He kept his old clothes in a backpack that matched his hoodie, he didn’t like having not matching clothing, but caster had on a full suit so he didn’t see a great problem other than their outfits clashing, but he knew that caster could go an extended period of time without a master. “Caster, do you have an ability to take control of a body? and if your traps are sufficient and don't need any bombs then we must strike now, most others are in the preparation phase, and they won’t know what hit them. And I thank you dearly for being my partner.” He smiled at caster, but then turned with a serious face, “to the car rental shop.”



Caster thought to himself, he was sure of his abilities but he still wanted to make sure he watched what he told Rei. 

"Well taking control of a body is a difficult thing and can mean many different things from influence to full out possession. The limits of my power shall remain my secret alone, but I can you at this stage and in my mind, no I shall not be using anything of that sort, but maybe later into this trail, maybe."

Caster started to walk away and allowed Rei to pay for the clothes.

"Yes my traps are sufficient enough, but to use them so early may cost me mana that could be better used later. But I agree we should strike first. I am a warrior!" Caster boomed.

The made their way to the car rental shop, and as Rei was talking over with the clerk, who said Rei needed to be at least 21 to rent a car. Caster was busy looking through the cars. It was then that a ferrari caught his eye.
"What a fine stallion you are."


It was then that Caster appeared in the car infront of Rei. "Get in." Rei looked around and jumped in, before Caster sped off.

"Wait how did you get this?" Rei asked noticing that Caster was driving in full control and mastery over a machine he had never seen before, and the fact that he had hotwired it and everything.

Caster smiled, he was amused by Rei's wonder, he replied with two words. "Dat Caster." And increase his speed as his Enzo speed down the road.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _You don't actually have to go anywhere for this event_ 





Nimademe said:


> On everyone else's card:
> 
> Event Time: 3:00 PM-4:00 PM
> Location: Power Plant Mall and surrounding square kilometer, including all buildings in the area
> Special Rules: You may not enter the area



He was shocked and awed with the words "dat caster" ringing in his mind. His card lit up in his pocket and he was overcome by a mysterious desire to hold it. He turned toward dat caster and bowed his head onto caster's shoulder to prevent the card from diving out the open window. "Your kidding me right? If I go into the area I lose my hand, where the fuck is the area ending exactly?" He was pissed off at not knowing everything about the situation, but they were heading toward the library which the street sign said was extremely far away from the power plant. They had about an hour, but he could get some food and store mana to get a jump on the enemies.

"We need to go to the power plant but we can't enter the power plant. And it's one kilometer radius." He flipped up his hair to tell caster, but he accidentally almost forgot about the part where caster would drive straight into the plant from his hot new car he was so attracted to. "Food will replenish my mana and I would like to get a gun as well, so please slow down so we can look for a shop on the way to some food." He remembered that he won't be able to get the gun, that reminded him of the car which caster had stolen. "DUDE, you have to disable the tracking device in the car, the police should be getting here by now. Also they probably are going to spot the car by helicopter. So if you could please do something about that before we get arrested and alert the police to our mage activity."

They pulled up to a normal old gun shop after stocking the car full of different types of wendy's fast food, no one was in there put the owner reading a gun magazine with a crude drawing of president obama, which was rather amusing. "Here's the plan, kill the owner with my sword then slash down the cameras so we can take the guns, and don't get shot, the police will be suspicious." They step out of the car parked in the alleyway behind the store, zero leaves the door  open as dat caster takes the unsheathed katana and runs into the store. He swings the katana lightly to cut through his only his coller bone while he falls back out his wooden chair, and caster spares him misery by stabbing through his neck. Finishing him instantly. Caster opens the backdoor to let zero in as they silently take all the guns and ammo into caster's car, littering the floor with various generic rifles, shotguns and the like. Zero fiddles with pistols on the way to the power plant and congratulates caster for doing an excellent, flawless job.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2010)

dark0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _You don't actually have to go anywhere for this event_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zero congratulated Caster on his kill, although Caster was not pleased. "You made me kill him, he was not a warrior and had not signed on to die. I will not like to kill like that again, but if you force me I will, but I will not like it."

They had placed all their guns, behind the chairs in the car and they sped off from the scene of their crime.

After a while Caster turned to talk to Zero. "I know your meant to be in charge but why are we going to the powerplant, the card simply says we should not be in the arena when event happens."

Rei paused. "Oh."

"Oh indeed." Caster sighed, before pulling up the car. "Ok where is this tracking device?" Caster asks Rei.

Rei promptly pointed it out or where he assumed it to be. And Caster just stood there, gesturing for Rei to remove it. Rei grunted and got to his knees. "I can't find it." Caster sighed again. 
"No worries like always, I will sort it out."


They got back in the car and Caster pulled up into an alleyway. "Ok now to afford ourselves some protection. Using mana this early in the game, its saddening."

Caster rose his hand and placed it on the Enzo's hood. "Sacred Carving" What looked like black liquid tendrils radiated from Casters hand and settled on the whole frame of the car. The tendrils took up shapes until the car looked tattoo'd up. The tattoo's glowed and their was a sparking sound. Before the tattoo's faded away. 

"There that should help."

Then Casters eyes narrowed. "But you are my ma,ma,mas...boss, I need you to remain alive, and I cant afford to be watching you so here is a gift, a weapon to use to fight and save yourself, protection."

"Sacred Carving." And then it was done. "Now only use it when needs be." 

Caster had endowed something of Zero's with his spell, something Zero now had to keep hidden as it would one of his greatest weapons in this trail.

"So now we are not chasing after bullshit, where to?"


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Well... First thing's first, we should get a map of the city. There's got to be some hostel around or something that I can afford for the duration of this war. And then we'll get your clothes. But first things first, I want to be able to stick this suitcase somewhere instead of lugging it all over the city."
> 
> It turned out to be relatively easy to acquire a map, and Aoru quickly found the nearest hostel. Negotiating was somewhat difficult, as Aoru's grasp on English wasn't the greatest in the world, and most of what she'd learned had been from Americans - the Filipino accent was a bit hard to get used to.
> 
> ...



Assassin thought on this a bit. She was right it would be a bad idea to have her call out assassin every time. But it would equally be bad if she yelled out a name. Especially when Assassins were suppose to remain hidden and unknown.

"I do have a name, but it would be best if it were not told. Yelling my true name in the middle of battle would be worse than sticking a name tag on myself. We'll have to think of a name that fits the locals. As for clothes, something that blends in well would work. The last thing I would want is someone seeing a person dressed in something that's the total opposite of what everyone else wears." Assassin replied.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lancer said to Leero, "Just try not to tie my hands in the heat of battle. I plan to win by any means necessary. Pacifism doesn't win wars." He decided to follow his master for the time being. The world around him was pretty different than the one he lived in. He was going to have to follow this man for the time being.


----------



## Rene (Jul 2, 2010)

Leiro opened the large glass doors of the hotel and calmly strode inside. He looked around at the large reception hall which was decorated with marble. Lancer followed closely behind him. The front of the hotel looked old and weary, but this interior was shockingly high class to Leiro, forcing him to wonder if he could afford renting a room here. 

When Leiro finished admiring the reception hall he made his way to the reception counter, a lovely young lady who looked as if she was in her early twenties greeted him. "Can I help you sir?" She gave a worried look when she noticed the armoured and weapon carrying man standing behind Leiro, but she quickly regained her composure and looked at Leiro with an obviously fake smile pasted on her fact. "My, my I didn't expect to get such a grand service here right off the bat." Leiro let his eyes slide over the part of the body of the lady in front of him that did come up above the counter. As he did that he took notice of the name on her name tag. "Well Sera, I was wondering if it would be possible to rent a room for two here." He spoke in a perfect English accent despite his Belgian heritage, which came due to him spending several years studying in the Clock Tower. 

Sera let her fingers glide across the keyboard as she input some things into the computer. "There you go, your Room number is 417, just take the elevator to the 4th floor and then go down the corridor on your right. You should find it there." Leiro nodded and smiled to affirm he had understood her. As he wanted to turn around and head for the elevator with Lancer, he was halted by the words of Sera. "Uhm, sir. I'm afraid we don't allow weapons in here." Leiro turned around and realised she was looking at Lancer as she spoke. 'Don't worry they're not real." Leiro walked back towards the counter and as he did so he pretended as if he let his finger slide across the spear that was tied to Lancer's back. "He's my brother." Leiro placed his elbows on the counter and leaned closer to Sera, he reduced his tone of voice as he spoke. "He's mentally disabled. As such he's always running around pretending to be some ancient hero. I was allowed by the institute he's usually in to take him on vacation with me." He leaned back a bit and gave another warm smile to Sera. "Oh my apologies!" Sera made a troubled face, seemingly feeling regret for making Leiro talk about such a thing. "Not a problem." Leiro turned around and quickly made his way towards the elevator before he was halted again. 

Leiro slid the card he received from the lady at the counter into the slot made above the door knob.  After a second a green light lit up on the door knob and Leiro calmly pushed the door open. He looked around in the room, taking note of how it was clean and luxurious, but still simple. He let himself drop onto the couch positioned against the left wall of the room. "So Lancer, I've got a couple of questions." Leiro spoke as he was laying down staring at the ceiling of the room. He let his head roll to the side to look at Lancer after finished speaking. "One: I can sense you're far more powerful than me right now. I assume this is the same for the other Servants I saw summoned back there. How well would I fare against a Servant? Two: Is there a way to conceal you from the public eye? Three: What can you tell me about Servants such as yourself?" Leiro's lack of knowledge bugged him somewhat. He wanted to show indifference to it, but at the same time he didn't want to be completely left in the dark.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lancer looked at his master hard in the eyes. He took off his helmet with a mess a dark shoulder length hair. He leaned in close and said, "First off, you little shit, if you ever call me retarded again I will gut you like a fish, tie you up by your entrails to one of those mechanical beasts you people seem to love riding around in, and drag you across town until you fall apart."

"The other servants are probably as strong as I am," he admitted after minute, "if you try and fight them head on they will slaughter you. I can't answer all of your other questions but I can tell you that Servants are Heroic Spirits. That usually means that they are people that are well known. If you don't know that much that means we're probably in trouble."


----------



## Watchman (Jul 3, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Fine then. I'll call you Aya for now." Easy to remember, nothing conspicuous, and she was sure that was a common name around here. "As for clothes..." well, everyone around dressed casually, so those wouldn't be hard to find. She didn't have a huge amount of money, though... "...Are you sure you can't just hide in Spirit Form or by using Presence Concealment?"

She stiffened suddenly, as she felt the card in her pocket emit mana, and took it out to see instructions roll across its face in place of her Servant's picture.

"On second thought, that'll have to wait." Taking out her map, she looked for the location that had been designated as the area for two of her opponents to fight, and committed it to memory. "Aya, we're heading there. I want to see what our foes are capable of."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

"Rider, wait," Rei raised a hand. They were just about to ascend the final staircase to the rooftop, when an idea came to her. She thought about it for a few moments, then paced to a spot she suspected would work.

_"Pierce Through."_

A small hole opened in the roof, showing the blue sky above. Yes, this was the spot.

"Lift me up, Rider," Rei stood beneath the hole, "No reason not to prepare for guests."

Before Rider did, however, she used one last sweep of Radar to determine their opponent had not yet arrived.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2010)

The battle arena for the first fight was set in the most unlikely of places. Fighting inside a mall was something Rider didn't expect. The spaces were wide enough, but for a giant like Rider he took up a decent amount of the walkway. 

His master eventually lead him to the highest level of the 'mall', as it was called, and stopped to do some scouting. Rei's abilities were a mystery to Rider, especially her uncanny ability to sense the location of things. 

"Lift me up, Rider," Rei stood beneath the hole, "No reason not to prepare for guests."

Well, an order is an order, Rider thought. He picked his master up by the waist and placed her on his shoulder. Rei had to lower her head, or else she'd hit the ceiling up above. "So what now master?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

"Now," Rei stated, placing both hands on the roof, "We tip another of the odds in our direction. _Pierce Through_."

Rei's mana began to charge, and spread out from her hands, as she worked. Every few seconds, should would clump some of it together in another tight location, concentrating on the form of the spell _Spear_.

Instantly forming and throwing the attack was simple. Forming and holding it became more difficult the longer it was held. Preparing it so that it would form and trigger instantly took the most time and work of all. But it was only in time that it was more costly than standard use. By the time an array of mana spots had formed, Rei was still more than ready for the upcoming battle.

"A single trump card has the potential to swing a battle in our direction," she stated as Rider lowered her. "Two chained together can cripple a crushing opponent. More, and victory is almost assured."

Once she was back on the ground, she pointed at the staircase on the other side of the mall, closer to the entrance. "Now we go up that one."

At the building top, Rei placed her box down and sat on it, closing her eyes. "Find the hole I made, Rider," she told him, "And when battle begins, make sure you drive our opponents over it. _Show Me_."

Yes, Rei sensed, they were closing in now. It was just about time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2010)

Archer followed his master to the Hotel they were staying. It seemed that the lobby of the building was empty so Archer decided to stay visible since there was no one around to care who or even what he was. With a ~ping~ the elevator door opens to his amazement. Upon following Rin into the box he looks carefully around for what had opened the doors. His attention is only caught as he feels his body start to move as the elevator dose. It was a strange sensation, but Archer quickly calms himself not allowing his Master to notice, this was a different world he was in. So strange occurrences to him was probably the norm overall. 

When they reach the room his master moves to a large seat, couch, and sits down with a plop. 

"Right then, I guess we have to introduce each other." the other master suggested, settling himself opposite Archer's master, "That's Saber over there. Saber, this is Tohsaka Rin, my partner, and I suppose that's Archer, her Servant." the male master said.

"Right. Archer, the guy sitting there is Shirou. His Servant is Saber. Get along now." His master added. Archer's eyes narrow on the other two. Then he pulls his hood from his head.  "Pleasure to meet you." he says as he walks and stands adjacent to Rin.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Fine then. I'll call you Aya for now." Easy to remember, nothing conspicuous, and she was sure that was a common name around here. "As for clothes..." well, everyone around dressed casually, so those wouldn't be hard to find. She didn't have a huge amount of money, though... "...Are you sure you can't just hide in Spirit Form or by using Presence Concealment?"
> 
> She stiffened suddenly, as she felt the card in her pocket emit mana, and took it out to see instructions roll across its face in place of her Servant's picture.
> 
> "On second thought, that'll have to wait." Taking out her map, she looked for the location that had been designated as the area for two of her opponents to fight, and committed it to memory. "Aya, we're heading there. I want to see what our foes are capable of."



" That name is good. It It's short enough to say in battle. For the other matter, it would draw less attention to yourself if you didn't have a huge amount of mana present beside you all the time. Besides, I may have to blend in to get close to the other Masters. I can't do much in spirit form and using presence concealment won't allow me to act. I would prefer if I can interact with the other Masters." Assassin replied.


As she took out the card to read, Assassin took a peak at it as well.

"The card does say Masters should stay away. I don't want you losing your hand so soon. Perhaps I can go instead. We don't need any other Masters remembering what you look like and attacking you anyways." Assassin said.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 3, 2010)

"The Masters all know what each other look like anyway - we all saw each other at the church. So them seeing me isn't a problem, and we should still be able to see the fight if we stay just outside the immediate area." Drawing a circle around the location that had been listed, Aoru showed the map to her Servant. "So long as we stay outside the circle, we'll be fine, and it's important we see what the others are capable of, right? Besides, if we get seperated, what would we do if another Master or Servant attacked me? We should stick together."


----------



## Gig (Jul 3, 2010)

“Greetings Madam as Sir has informed you I am Saber it is an honor too make your acquaintance” Saber replied as he came and stood next too Shirou across from Archer “I have been informed that I'm too work together with Archer for the duration of this war, it shall be an honor too fight by your sides ”


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "The Masters all know what each other look like anyway - we all saw each other at the church. So them seeing me isn't a problem, and we should still be able to see the fight if we stay just outside the immediate area." Drawing a circle around the location that had been listed, Aoru showed the map to her Servant. "So long as we stay outside the circle, we'll be fine, and it's important we see what the others are capable of, right? Besides, if we get seperated, what would we do if another Master or Servant attacked me? We should stick together."



"I may have been able to launch a sneak attack at a master if I were alone. But you are the master. I shall listen to you" Assassin said.

"We shall do as you plan and watch the fight. I shall stay out of sight and watch over you."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> At 2:30 PM, all seven Masters felt mana being emitted from the Servant Image Card in their pocket, instructions replacing the Servant portrait.
> 
> On Shirou Emiya's and Rei Nashimi's card:
> 
> ...



Dorando pulled the card from his pocket, the odd sensation was rather annoying to him and he was trying to focus on which graveyard to take over. "May not enter power plant mall or one square kilometer of it?" He wondered for a moment. "Odd, I wonder what sort of event is taking place there." He put the card back in his pocket. "Berserker, I've been spouting off for a while, I haven't bothered to ask you. What do you think would make a better base? I would like someplace quite, where not many people go. It allows the planning to go out so much easier." He smirked.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 3, 2010)

Serp said:


> Zero congratulated Caster on his kill, although Caster was not pleased. "You made me kill him, he was not a warrior and had not signed on to die. I will not like to kill like that again, but if you force me I will, but I will not like it."
> 
> They had placed all their guns, behind the chairs in the car and they sped off from the scene of their crime.
> 
> ...



"We need to go to the store, we can skip the library I know to make napalm and that should be enough. But on the way could you explain the depths of your powers, and if we can summon THAT" Caster slightly turned his head and said that all we need is a field. Rei smiled and gave him directions, "Awesome. Just go to walmart and we'll see if there isn't anything a little away from here that we can use for the attack." They stepped out of the enzo and bought a shitload vegetable style food as they walked throughout the crowded store. Rei moved on to get styrofoam utensils, liter fluid, and some pepper while dat caster looked for food with a lot of calories. Rei lifted his head in realization as he thought about the bombs burning his enemies to the ground. "Ah forgot some, lots of wire."

They met at the front of the store without saying a word and paid for their items, rei had made sure to bring a lot of money from home, he used up a lot of it in this battle against the magi that hasn't even begun yet. The manager was nearby and rei explained the pyrotechnic equipment with a fake story about his paranoia brother wanting him to prepare his vegan barbecue for the coming apocalypse. Rei met caster outside in front of the enzo where he had already loaded up the front with food and Rei did the same putting the liter fluid and foam cups in the trunk, things rei couldn't possibly need in the cab. "Let's go, there is a farm just a while away. I got a map inside." Rei smiled at caster showing his well prepared-ness. Thus, zero and dat caster set out to unleash doomsday in a small farm just right of the crowded city center.

EDIT: but still within city limits


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2010)

"Great, now that we're all getting along, it's time to get to this event. We should be able to watch from about two kilometers away. Only he who knows himself and his enemies can effectively predict the outcome of battle and all that." Although as things were, Tohsaka Rin was confident in their ability to win this war so long as they stuck together. She was a great magus, and Shirou was stronger than anyone she had ever seen, and they had two Servants between them. Unless one of the Servants summoned was as blatantly ridiculous as Berserker from the last time, she knew enough to be confident in their victory. Of course, even if Ilyasviel and Heracles had been an exception, there was no reason not to check if there were any more exceptions this time around. This was the sort of knowledge and caution that experience in the previous war afforded, and Rin had every intention of using it.

"Sorry, Tohsaka, but it looks like I'm going to be fighting in the next event." Shirou said as he pulled his card out from his pocket and read its contents. He did not like the idea of being the first to fight, before he could find out anything about his own Servant, but this was still a better situation than what he had to deal with the last time. The last time, he had desperately summoned his Servant without even knowing that he could, and she had started fighting Lancer from the moment of her summoning. The worst part was that he never found out anything about her until long after the war was over with, and they had all settled down at the Clock Tower. Of course, now he knew her name was Arturia Pendragon, and her sword was Excalibur, but it hardly meant anything by then. Saber was Saber, and she did not need to fight any more. Her history and her Noble Phantasm did not matter, she was just here to live.

"Saber, c'mon. I didn't want to go into battle blind again, but even more than that I want to keep my hand. We'll just have to go and survive." Shirou stood up and headed for the door, somewhat unhappy about the arrangement but more than ready for it. It would have been better if he knew what kind of people his enemies were, but he would press ahead regardless of how ridiculous the circumstances were. It was the only way he knew how to live, always fighting for that unattainable ideal and never regretting it even if it killed him. That had been the oath he had taken against Archer and Gilgamesh, carving it into his heart even if he could not put it into words. "Power Plant Mall is a bit of a walk away, if I remember my map right. Although I guess we could take a taxi."

"Archer, we're going along too. The card says we have to stay outside one square kilometer, but I'm sure you can shoot from much further than that."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 4, 2010)

"I would also prefer a base away from people, because my class as Berserker makes it impossible to hold myself back if a battle starts." Berserker was also curious as to why his carnage loving Master would decide against a base heavily situated around people. Strategically speaking, being around people would protect you from an attack by other Servants, but morally it was beneficent to stay away from people and avoid risking their lives. "Yeah, we should stay away from the public areas, Master."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2010)

Archer listened as his master and the other spoke. It seemed even though the may have to eventually square off against one another they were dead set on helping one another. As those thoughts crossed Archer's mind the other master, Shirou, announced that he was to be in the first contest. Archer's eyes flashed over to his master. No signs of her being in it. This would prove beneficial, not only was Shirou and his servant fighting, but he had a chance to watch. Archer shook his head at that notion, this was an ally. Could his summoning have changed his personality? In his former life that kind of thought would have never crossed his mind.  

"But I'm sure you can shoot from much further than that." Rin's voice trailed snatching Archer's attention.  "Yes milady. If I can see it. I can hit it." Archer replies as he adjusted his bow.  "Things get hairy....Shirou..... Motion at your bracelet. I'll try and shoot your opponent's off." Archer adds.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2010)

"That's great. It would be really embarrassing if Shirou could shoot further than you, don't you think?" Rin chuckled lightly as she left the suite, heading after Shirou, who had flushed red at her words. Shirou had never been proud of his skill with the bow, taking it as a matter of fact that he could hit anything anywhere as long as it was in a straight line from where he was. Besides, he was still nowhere nearly as good as Archer, the Emiya from a future that would not come to pass. He could still remember the stories Tohsaka had told him, where he had counted the number of rivets on the bridge from halfway across Fuyuki City. A kilometer or two was nothing to be proud of, not when that was the ideal he was chasing, the hero who was still his better in every way.

"I'm still no match for a Heroic Spirit, Tohsaka. Please don't say that." He managed to reply as he stepped into the lift, still somewhat embarrassed that Tohsaka thought so highly of a skill that he thought nothing about.

"Just accept your praise, Shirou. You'll be insulting a lot of people who work themselves half to death but still can't hit a bullseye if you don't." Rin followed after him and slapped him on the back, pleased at the reaction she managed to get out of him. It had been a year, but it was still way too fun to tease Shirou. It was so fun that it was probably outlawed in some countries by now, and was an emerging hobby in several others.

"I guess." Shirou sighed as the lift reached the ground floor and the doors opened, letting the four of them out as they headed for the streets. "Let's take a taxi. Saber, Archer, the two of you can turn invisible right? You'd attract too much attention in your get-ups."

Flagging down a cab, Shirou and Rin hopped in and headed for the tallest building within two kilometers of Power Plant Mall, letting Rin and Archer off there as Shirou and Saber headed for the event area themselves.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 4, 2010)

On top of one of the tall buildings overlooking the mall but still within event radius, his leather coat dragging across the ground, a blonde haired man looked down at the landscape, his mana presence hidden. Making sure his weapons and equipment were all in place, he jumped off the building. Releasing one of the hooks hidden under his coat, he propelled it with a slight burst of mana upwards, the hook piercing through the concrete and holding his weight up. Being called as an observer during this war should be an easy job, but he knew things were never simple on the path towards his goal. Planting his feet firmly on the window so that he didn't move around, the observer keeping his eyes open for the event which was to start in but a few minutes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

Rei felt three presences pop up, almost one after another. She traced them for a moment. One was on a nearby building, a hidden but vast strength. Someone she wouldn't fight, and hoped had no desire to fight her.

The second was a Master approaching her. The third, another Master near the edges of the barrier. Were these two in a team already? Or did one stalk the other. Or perhaps one had just prepared to strike whoever was leaving the area after battle, when they were tired.

She strode to the edge of the building roof, and looked far down below. A taxi pulled up, and two figures emerged.

She called in Radar for the moment and began to stretch, letting her Mana flow through her body. If he noticed her, he'd progress to the roof faster. She kept an eye on the pair. Rider had best have found that hole by now.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 4, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "I may have been able to launch a sneak attack at a master if I were alone. But you are the master. I shall listen to you" Assassin said.
> 
> "We shall do as you plan and watch the fight. I shall stay out of sight and watch over you."



"That sounds like a good idea. Now, let's hurry up before they get started. We should still be able to make it in time to see what our competitors are capable of."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2010)

"Right then." Shirou said as he got off the taxi, applying reinforcement to his eyes and looking at a building outside the event radius. "Tohsaka and Archer are in position, so we should be going ahead too, Saber."

Magi could sense other magi if they were nearby, and Shirou felt the mana of a magus that was a match for even Tohsaka on the roof of mall. That simply meant that his opponent was already here, which while disadvantageous to Shirou, was not in any way crippling. Besides, he had Tohsaka and Archer on his side, and Sabers were the most outstanding Servants for a reason. He would let his opponent have the advantage for now. He was not enough of a magus that he would only enter a battle when he had every card in his favour. In fact, there were those that would refuse to accept Shirou as a magus at all. Even Kiritsugu had called him a magecraft user. Magi were too different from the superhero that Shirou wanted to be after all.

It was a short walk to the roof of the mall, and Saber followed him without complaint. Moving forward was the only way Shirou knew how to move, so he would meet his opponent head-on. A better magus would probably have collapsed the entire roof of the building to get a better position, but Shirou was a terrible magus. In fact, he was such a terrible magus that he was going to use that to his advantage. After all, as far as anyone could tell, he was weaker than average in a battle where everyone else was amongst the best in the world. It was suicide for him to fight those magi. At least, it would be if magecraft was where his skills truly lay.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

Rei narrowed her eyes the moment the man emerged onto the roof. He was the one she had noticed most, when the Masters were gathered. It wasn't his red-orange hair, or demeanour a significant amount less 'look down at everyone around you' than a standard Magi that had got her attention.

It was the fact that even though his mana seemed laughable, his subtle aura of confident power non-existent, no reason at all for him to stand with them, he didn't seem phased one bit. As if it were all routine. He knew something, or was something, that she didn't fully understand. And that had her on guard more than she would ever like to admit.

"I have been waiting," she announced loudly, stepping away from the catch-locked box and over to a clear area on the rooftop. "While I will not hesitate to fight in order to further my own dreams, I am most likely the only one here who would will offer you the chance to forfeit free of battle. You can offer your hand and go have it healed now, and no fight need happen." She narrowed her eyes, and raised her own hand as if beckoning. "But no one here would take that option, I already know that. Rei," she introduced herself. Then fell silent, leaving her beckoning hand raised.

The servant standing behind the man concerned her. Was he a Lancer? An Archer perhaps? She couldn't quite figure out from his form. The gods help her if her first battle was with a Sabre. But with the arena already stacked in her direction, maybe this was fortune? Either way, the only way to know was to let the battle begin.

She made eye contact with Rider, standing a ways behind the group. He was ready.

They were ready.


----------



## Rene (Jul 4, 2010)

Leiro let out a slight chuckle as he received the threat from Lancer. "Hey, it was just a way to not get ourselves revealed. We'll need to find a better way to hide you from the public eye though, with that outfit of yours." Leiro sat up straight on the couch when suddenly he felt the card in his pocket emit mana. He pulled it out of his pockets and as he looked on it, he didn't feel surprised at the least. "The first event is at the power plant? Mmmh." Leiro got up form the couch and walked towards the desk opposite of the single person bed on the right side of the room. He swiped the brochure laying on it from the desk and folded it open. On the backside of the brochure of the city was a map, as he had expected. He quickly located the power plant on the map and the hotel's location was helpfully marked by a red circle. 

"Alright Lancer, not much point chasing after that." Leiro  spoke as he folded the brochure up again and slipped it, along with the class card, into the back pocket of his jeans. "It's an hour walk from the hotel. Also, I still have to go to the postal office to pick up some supplies I sent towards the city before I got here. Luckily that's not too far off from the hotel, about a 10 minute walk I'd say." He looked over at Lancer. For some reason he felt that his servant would not be glad about avoiding the confrontation, but as it was he just didn't have the necessary items or knowledge to compete with them. "Lancer, lets head for the postal office.


----------



## Gig (Jul 4, 2010)

“My her Servant is a large one Sir I don't think I've seen man of such large proportion in all my years” Saber pointed As he readied himself for combat “Judging by his size he should be rather slow, I'm quite confident that I could disable the master before he would be able too react Sir, once the Servant's supply of mana is dealt with he should be little too no problem for me Sir, if worse comes too worse we have Archer and Madam on standby too deliver the killing blow”


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 4, 2010)

"I won't be giving up. She'd never forgive me if I did, and I'm sure my Servant over here would run me through if I ever betrayed him like that. We all have things we seek after all, so I won't ask you not to fight either. I'm Emiya Shirou." Shirou was quite pleased with his opponent this time around. A person who could show mercy like this was unlikely to harm the innocent people of the city in her attempt to win this war, and that was important. People who chose to fight had every right to, but people who did not raise a hand to hurt others should not be hurt themselves. If he even went around saving people who did not want to be saved, then he would be a very busy indeed. He would probably need a twenty-eight hour day.

"Saber, we won't be killing Masters if we can help it. The Servants of this war won't disappear even if you kill their Masters anyway, their anchors are different from the last time around. In between the fire power that we have, taking down that giant Servant should not be a problem." He said to his Servant without hesitation, unwilling to kill anyone who had not shown themselves to be the sort of person that would hurt others with their actions. He would be a poor sort of ally of justice if he gave himself the right to kill people just for being his enemy, and that would be the last thing he wanted.

Rei and her Servant looked ready to fight, but so was Shirou. Without moving from his spot, he drew up a dozen swords in his head, loading each shell in the gun in his mind, preparing for battle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2010)

Archer didn't like the taxi ride, he didn't like it at all, he wished he just ran. The small yellow horseless carriage was cramped. He was more then happy when they were set free. Stretching Archer felt his back pop. A half smile hung about his features as he followed Rin up to the top of the building. He was slightly impressed. This building was as tall as any castle keep but made out of seemingly less cumbersome material, yet it supported the many uses the common people had of it on a daily basis. Upon reaching the roof Archer observed the area of and around the city.  This was a good vantage point. Looking around Archer was forming a map in his head. But for him to be more precise in the future, he would need the tallest building in the city. 

Stepping to the edge of the roof he Archer's gaze briefly meets Shirou's. Seems as if this master had as good as eyesight as Archer, which amazed the servant, although he wouldn't allow Rin to see that surprise. With a nod Archer allows Shirou know he can see him too. It was about this time that the other master, a female made her precession felt. Archer saw her mouth move. He attempts to read her lips, but her moving her hand, with the bracelet, into the air caught his attention and drug it to it. In a snap the leather loosed his bow as his other hand drew an arrow. In a single motion, almost like poetry, the notch of the arrow touched the string of the bow. With a strong steady pull the sound of leather growing taut can be heard as the limbs of the recurved long bow slant back gaining tension. Looking down the shaft of the arrow Archer lined it up on the opposing master's wrist, then adapting for range and wind-age Archer adjusted his aim, which wasn't even on the young lady's wrist. This girl was foolish, why hold that hand up??  "Milady?" Archer asks.


----------



## Gig (Jul 4, 2010)

“Understood Sir I'm ok with you making things difficult, after all where's the fun when things are easy” Saber prepared himself drawing his Sword, He began too cautiously walk towards Rider Saber could tell by Riders size that he was no match for his opponent in a strait up pissing contest, he'd have too use all his skills too win this one. “Well shall we begin we don't have the luxury to fight all day”


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2010)

dark0 said:


> "We need to go to the store, we can skip the library I know to make napalm and that should be enough. But on the way could you explain the depths of your powers, and if we can summon THAT" Caster slightly turned his head and said that all we need is a field. Rei smiled and gave him directions, "Awesome. Just go to walmart and we'll see if there isn't anything a little away from here that we can use for the attack." They stepped out of the enzo and bought a shitload vegetable style food as they walked throughout the crowded store. Rei moved on to get styrofoam utensils, liter fluid, and some pepper while dat caster looked for food with a lot of calories. Rei lifted his head in realization as he thought about the bombs burning his enemies to the ground. "Ah forgot some, lots of wire."
> 
> They met at the front of the store without saying a word and paid for their items, rei had made sure to bring a lot of money from home, he used up a lot of it in this battle against the magi that hasn't even begun yet. The manager was nearby and rei explained the pyrotechnic equipment with a fake story about his paranoia brother wanting him to prepare his vegan barbecue for the coming apocalypse. Rei met caster outside in front of the enzo where he had already loaded up the front with food and Rei did the same putting the liter fluid and foam cups in the trunk, things rei couldn't possibly need in the cab. "Let's go, there is a farm just a while away. I got a map inside." Rei smiled at caster showing his well prepared-ness. Thus, zero and dat caster set out to unleash doomsday in a small farm just right of the crowded city center.
> 
> EDIT: but still within city limits



Caster and Rei pulled up outside a farm. "This will suffice, but are you sure you want me to do this. These people deserve nothing of this, and you ask me to bring torment upon their lands. This is your last chance to change your mind." 

Rei said nothing, Caster was starting to dislike his boss, homicial tendencies tended to make for bad decisions in war.

They walked upto the farm house and Caster walked in, the farmer was sitting at his table eating and reading a newspaper.

Caster looked down at him, his eyes heavy. "I take no pleasure in this." He said as he slashed downwards with his sword and Rei smiled as the blood spurted. 

Caster went out side and stood in the largest field, it was filled with nothing much that would no doubt be used in the coming months to feed many people, whether it be for grazing animals or growing crops, Caster didn't care.

"Sacred Carvings!" Caster knelt down and placed his hands on the ground, the black tentrils ran out and formed a light circle around the field, not much curse magic would be needed for this. 

"There, the area around the markings will be subjected to the worst luck ever. In time and with hope, it should happen."

Rei was really into the destruction of things, and with all their supplies it wouldn't be long now. 

"So Zero, what now while we wait, we bought all these supplies from that large store, what do you wish to do?"


----------



## dark0 (Jul 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> Caster and Rei pulled up outside a farm. "This will suffice, but are you sure you want me to do this. These people deserve nothing of this, and you ask me to bring torment upon their lands. This is your last chance to change your mind."
> 
> Rei said nothing, Caster was starting to dislike his boss, homicial tendencies tended to make for bad decisions in war.
> 
> ...



"We should hurry and set up base, You know what to do caster."All we need to do is store our food and eat the non-canned vegetables first. Then we mix the napalm and set up a tripwire that sparks off into the napalm, it will set aflame and the pepper will erode their wounds. Then we set up the guns and arm our car. Zero looked to caster wearily, this was going to be a bitch to set up. But with caster's speed it should be done fast, but all the hard working wasn't rei's style. The special flint and tripwire should spark nicely.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "I won't be giving up. She'd never forgive me if I did, and I'm sure my Servant over here would run me through if I ever betrayed him like that. We all have things we seek after all, so I won't ask you not to fight either. I'm Emiya Shirou." Shirou was quite pleased with his opponent this time around. A person who could show mercy like this was unlikely to harm the innocent people of the city in her attempt to win this war, and that was important. People who chose to fight had every right to, but people who did not raise a hand to hurt others should not be hurt themselves. If he even went around saving people who did not want to be saved, then he would be a very busy indeed. He would probably need a twenty-eight hour day.
> 
> "Saber, we won't be killing Masters if we can help it. The Servants of this war won't disappear even if you kill their Masters anyway, their anchors are different from the last time around. In between the fire power that we have, taking down that giant Servant should not be a problem." He said to his Servant without hesitation, unwilling to kill anyone who had not shown themselves to be the sort of person that would hurt others with their actions. He would be a poor sort of ally of justice if he gave himself the right to kill people just for being his enemy, and that would be the last thing he wanted.
> 
> Rei and her Servant looked ready to fight, but so was Shirou. Without moving from his spot, he drew up a dozen swords in his head, loading each shell in the gun in his mind, preparing for battle.



As the moments passed, Rei could see they were all waiting for the opening move. This Emiya person and his servant were still in a straight line, for the moment. Rider was looking forward, he would see this. The opening move.

_"Pierce through!"_ As Rei uttered the incantation, she struck her hand forward, the spear of mana launching from her motion directly at Shirou. Should he dodge, it would pass him on they way to his servant, who would either be struck from behind, or dodge, opening Rider's attack.

This was a good opening. She was fine with this.

_"Show me."_ The second incantation whispered under her breath, Rei now looked forward to see the true form of her opponent's attack. The line of dots signifying her setup Spears was a few steps away from Rider, good, he had found it.

Now let her see what this Emiya Shirou would do.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Shirou took a deep breath as the spell was cast, the spear of mana piercing through the air and heading straight for him. He could tell the path that it was taking with ease, his mind's eye honed from his unceasing training marking out the roads to victory that he could take. As a skill it was still imperfect, but when his opponent merely had one spell in the air, it served its function well. Saber was right behind him, so moving out of the way was not a possibility, since if he did, Saber would be open to an attack from both Rei's spell and any attack her Servant might pull off. Getting pincered between two attacks was a sure way to get yourself killed, and it was not a position he wanted to be forced into so early in the war. If the Saber behind him now had been the Saber he used to command, the spell would simply have turned to nothing against her skin, but this was one of the differences between this war and the last. Shirou would simply have to reveal his ability.

"Trace, on." The concept had been imagined, the image had been realised, now all that had to be done was to have the loaded shell be fired. It was just an ordinary steel sword that he called forth, no magic within it and no powers blessing it. An ordinary sword, but that was enough for his purposes for now. The right weapon for the right job, that was what he had learned. If he could get away with using a simpler weapon, then he should as far as possible use a simpler weapon to preserve his prana and maintain his stamina. Even if he had his contract with Tohsaka, he still had to feed his Servant the prana he needed to fight, and Tohsaka needed to feed her own Servant and maintain her anchor to Saber back at home. Simple was best.

The sword appeared in the air behind Shirou, and with a wave of his hand, it flew forward and crashed into the spear that Rei had cast, stopping both spell and sword dead. Then, another wave of his hand, and a trio of similarly nondescript swords appeared and flew towards Rei. She could block that, Shirou was sure that she could, but the point of engaging her was not to kill her, but to keep her occupied long enough that Saber and Archer could take her Servant down. That was all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Weapon creation? Rei's eyes widened for a moment, more interest than shock. That was actually impressive. For the low presence he gave off, that was more than she'd ever expected.

The trio of swords formed next told her all she needed to know. This was a specialist. A monstrously talented one. Radar was still active, however. Rei could see the incoming flight path, and changed her stance just enough so the three whizzed past her.

Her mind was working quite quickly on following a train of thoughts. A specialist who can create swords out of thin air with a low mana presence. She was adding the finishing touches to how she imagined his life had played out so far when she caught herself being distracted midbattle. That wasn't allowable.

For some reason, he hadn't followed the assault up. Playing it nice? Rei sighed.

"Getting over the need to use violence to win this is a pain when my first opponent is so doggedly nice," she spoke, taking steps towards where she had set down the box containing the sword set she had purchased. Flicking the catch on the lid, she withdrew the katana, though left it sheathed as she carried it.

_"Pierce Through, Pierce Through."_ Her right hand, not holding the sheathed weapon, swung through the air twice, once across her and then back out to the right. Two shots of Spear flung forward, one after the other. Each was angled just slightly differently, so that as the first approached Shirou, the second would near the Servant facing Rider. Each was a distraction for the other.

Rei squelched another feeling like she was picking on a younger brother and watched for what would happen next.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 5, 2010)

"Emiya." the observer said in an amused voice, still hooked onto the concrete of the building. The fight occurring far below him was quite exciting to watch, although he didn't recognize the type of magecraft the girl Master was using. It seemed like a straight and powerful jolt of mana, something that seemed quite damaging judging from the speed. "Hahaha, maybe being an observer won't be so bad after all, I might need a better view of this." the man said, unhooking himself from the building and falling towards the floor, hooking himself every few moments to slow his momentum. Throwing a long hook towards the building nearest the Power Plant Mall, he tugged himself along it and speedily reached the building, removing the hook from the concrete then returning it under his coat. Standing firmly on top of the building, he had a decently close view of the battle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 5, 2010)

Archer pulled his bow down allowing the string to loosen. He didn't act quick enough with his request to his master to sever the girl's hand, and a moving target that small was hard to hit. But that wouldn't stop his vigilant watch. Squatting to one knee he allowed the bow, with arrow still at the ready, to rest gingery there as his he kept an eye on the battle. The female Master seemed to be well adapted at magic craft as she fired a magical spear at Shirou. Archer looked on with interest, wondering what this man would do. If he moved he put his servant at risk, if he didn't he took the hit and it might end there. But to his, Archer's, surprise a whirling blade manifested itself and shattered the on coming attack. Behind it three more appeared and was hurled at the female. 

Archer realized that she must have had another magic activated though as she moved just enough to to avoid being hit. What happened next was a bit unexpected, the female Master pulled a sword out before releasing two more spear attacks. Shirou was foolish in his, Archer's, book. He didn't take the advantage that his attack opened and he now was being attacked by two more spears. What his Master thought that boy could contribute was outweighed by the boy's kindness. He wasn't meant for fighting and that Archer could tell. And it also seemed that there was more between he and her then they were letting on.  "No you don't." Archer says as he stands back up. Quick as a whip the first arrow is fired, then just as quickly a second arrow was notched up and following a second trajectory. At the mall roof the Spears had covered half the ground toward their targets when they are destroyed in mid flight. With two light thuds Arrows stick into the roof where they had intercepted the attacks.

Intercepted


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 5, 2010)

Before the arrows reached anywhere near the mall however, the observer fired off two hooks and smashed them in mid air. "That's no good." he said to himself, having noticed the mana source being there whole minutes ago. It would be no fun at all if the event was interrupted, not at the moment anyway.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 5, 2010)

"Life is like that sometimes. I'd be much happier if I didn't have to participate in this madness myself." Shirou said to himself as he watched Rei draw her katana out of the box, instantly recognising it as the ordinary sword it was. Well-made, as any katana had to be for the merchant to stay in business, but ordinary. That made things much easier for him. It would be way too troublesome if both Master and Servant had Noble Phantasms, though perhaps it was not his place to even think about that. If a Master having a Noble Phantasm was unfair, then Emiya Shirou was possibly the most unfair Master ever born. After all, blades were his domain, and it did not matter how powerful they were, with only one exception. One exception that was not an issue now. Gilgamesh was not in this war after all.

"Trace, on." He muttered, summoning his yin-yang swords Bakuya and Kanshou into his hands. The spears were no danger to Shirou, not in the volume and simplicity that Rei used them now. All he had to do was to make sure that Saber could devote all his attention to taking down Rider, and that meant making sure his opponent was too busy to mount an assault on his Servant. To that end, Shirou ducked the first streak of magic as he threw Bakuya at the other in a single motion, dodging the first spear and destroying the second with no real difficulty. If Shirou was too nice, then so was Rei. Either that, or she was still underestimating his ability. As a magus, he was no match for any of the other Masters in this war, but as a fighter, he was confident that he was a match for any of them.

Catching the thrown sword as it arced back towards its partner, Shirou ran towards Rei, intent on pinning her down in close combat so that she could not interrupt Saber's battle. He was fully confident that his Servant could win in a straight fight no matter how big his enemy was. After all, he had seen the same situation the last time around, and Berserker was way more ridiculous than Rei's Servant would ever manage to be. Heracles was possibly the greatest hero that ever lived, and Rei's Servant was not. That was a simple statement of fact.

A distance away, watching the battle with interest, Tohsaka Rin sighed at Emiya Shirou's actions. He was being far too nice as usual, but kindness was one of the only things he was good for, so she would let him off this time around. What was more worrying was the man hanging on the hall. She had seen him intercept the arrows Archer had fired, which made things much more difficult than they really had to be. Their battle plan had been to take down their enemy, no matter who he or she was with the combined power of two Servants. If somebody was going to deny that, then Shirou's fight would quickly degenerate into a contest of power, and that was too dangerous to allow. They had not had time to find out the true identities of their respective Servants before being called to battle, but Rin knew that neither Archer nor Saber were as ridiculous as the Servants in the last war. If she had her Saber here to use Excalibur, this would be a different issue altogether.

"That was a good shot, Archer, but somebody wants to stop us. We'll need to make things harder for them then." Rin walked around to Archer's quiver as she spoke, placing her hands on the arrows and casting a reinforcement spell on all of them. Now they were faster, stronger, and tougher, and hopefully the next time Archer needed to shoot, the other observer of the fight would be unable to knock it off course like that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Rei's eyes narrowed, and she switched which hand was holding the katana, drawing it out as Shirou closed in. Her first act was a step back, then to the side, then to swing the blade up. She wasn't trained in its use, but using a sharp blade moderately effectively didn't take much thought. It bounced off one of the two blades Shirou raised up, and was struck by the second. Rei felt her arm ring from the impact. She saw the chips of metal on the blade. A single hit. Another would shatter it.

She stepped back again, swinging over head which Shirou ducked, before slashing both his blades up, forcing her to step back further. Her inexperience with the sword was making her look inexperienced as well, which in the long run, only aided her. For his superiority in close quarters, Shirou was too kind. There were openings he could have killed her through. Next time Rei wouldn't let him get in close.

The continued aggression pushed her back further, and taking another step, her feet found the edge of the high building. She slashed out with the katana, trying to force Shirou back, and let it fly, bouncing along the roof. Both feet on the edge and Shirou right before her, she waved her hands, acting as if to keep her balance.

Inside her mind, a simple thought stream.

_Be kind, go easy on me, try and push me off, think I don't know what I'm doing, make me fall, run at me, charge at me, take one more step_


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 5, 2010)

The fight was easy once it reached close quarters. Even ignoring their relative abilities in combat, Bakuya and Kanshou were infinitely better than any katana one could buy from a shop. The first impact already left the sword damaged, and another would completely destroy it. Rei knew that as well, and she was backing off slowly but surely as Shirou advanced, each blow merely adding to his advantage over her. It was as clear as day that she was no match for him in close quarters combat, not when he had weapons that were that much better on his side. Any swordplay was irrelevant when the difference in power was so great, that was what Ilyasviel had taught him one year ago. So he fought, cutting away without killing her with all the strength that his training had given him. It did not take long before she had herself backed against the edge of the building, her sword having been slashed out of her hands.

She was going to fall. That was what Shirou could see, with her hands thrown out at her sides desperately trying to keep balance. A fall from this height would kill almost anyone unless they could fly, or had a Servant to cushion the landing. The former was unlikely, true flight being a rare skill, and the latter was even less possible, unless Rei had conceived an alliance before the event started much like Shirou and Tohsaka. If he just reached over and pushed her, she would fall and he would win, but if Emiya Shirou wanted to kill her, he would have done so long ago with much less fuss. No, Shirou was not going to kill people if he could help it. That was the only way he could avoid the bad future that he had seen when he had faced Archer. This was his only path, the path where he protected as many people as he could, saved everyone that his powers would let him save. Rei would not die from something as ridiculous as falling off a building, not here and now where Shirou could reach her.

"I'm such an idiot." He sighed inwardly as he reached out and grabbed Rei's hand, intending to pull her in and at least pin her down. He did not want to kill her, but he had no intention of losing either.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

"Yes," Rei sighed in turn, clenching her hand around his wrist, "You are." With both feet on the edge of the building, Rei pushed back, and pulled Shirou along with her, out over the building edge into the air. Spinning around so that she was no longer beneath him, she jerked her hand free and sent mana coursing through her body.

_"Never Fall."_

This was Rei's favourite spell. Also the one she knew was her greatest advantage in any battle. It felt bad using it when she knew she was being watched, but this was the best way.

A part of her hoped Shirou would survive the fall. Another that his death would mean she could remove his hand without worrying about his pain.

"Day one," she muttered, standing on the air and watching her first opponent fall.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

Rider was perfectly content to watch his master fight against the orange-haired youth. Both of them showed bizarre abilities, from Rei's lances of energy, to the orange-youth's weapons that appeared instantly in his hands. 

Well, he wasn't just about to let her stand him up. He himself had an enemy to face, in the form of the man who arrived here with the orange youth. He looked quite peculiar to Rider, but then again everyone did. 

"Looks like I get to fight you." Rider grinned as he approached his enemy at a casual pace. He raised his right arm, and in an instant a large axe materialized in his hand. "Show me what you got!" 

At once Rider turned in a blur, his great bulk propelled by superhuman speed.  With immense force he brought down his axe onto his enemy's head.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Shirou was falling. He knew he was being stupid, but there was very little he could do to help it. Stupid was engraved into his very soul. Tohsaka would yell at him later for sure. Still, he regretted nothing. Falling for a trap was infinitely preferable to letting a person fall to their death when he could have done something about it. It was just a matter of surviving the fall after all. Emiya Shirou wanted to be a superhero, and not only did superheroes save everyone, they also never lost. So Shirou could not lose here and now. That was wrong, and Tohsaka would yell at him even more for losing than she would for falling for a trap. Rushing ahead blindly was a poor move, but it was mild compared to rushing ahead blindly and actually suffering for it.

The question was how to survive. There were several paths he could see. The first was to propel himself back into the building, but there was always the off chance that he would send himself into a wall instead of through a window, so that was out of the question. There was also creating a shield to soften his landing, but there was only one shield he could create on a moment's notice and that took too much mana to be worth it when he could survive with less strain anyway. So the best choice was to just land and survive. After all, Archer had done it, Tohsaka had told him about it. If Archer could jump off a skyscraper and land without injury, there was no reason why Emiya Shirou could not fall off a shopping mall and land without dying. Anything Archer could do, Shirou could.

"Trace, on." If he wanted to copy Archer, then he would have to be as strong as Archer. His body would have to be like it was made of steel, and the only way he could manage that would be if he ran his mana through every nerve in his body. Reinforce it, make it tougher, make it able to withstand a four story drop. That was nothing. He could do it. He would do it.

He did do it.

Ignoring the shock that ran up his spine as he landed on his feet, Shirou called a bow into his left hand and a sword into his right. The bow he had copied from Archer too, just like everything else he used. It was made of a carbon compound that had not been created in this day and age yet, but Shirou had seen it once and he could use it too. The sword was ordinary, but shaped like a drill with grooves down the side to improve the aerodynamics. He had modified it to resemble Caladbolg II, if only because he could not afford to use Caladbolg II as his arrow of choice. Firing that sword as a Broken Phantasm like an arrow had been enough to make Heracles react, and Shirou rarely needed that kind of firepower. A normal sword, overcharged to explode on impact, that was all he really needed.

A bit more than what he needed, really. If it hit directly, Rei would probably explode into a mess of blood and gore. So he aimed slightly to her left, and fired the arrow noiselessly.

"I seem to be copying Archer a lot lately."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

It was later than she would have liked, when Rei reacted with the incantation _Pierce Through_ and the swing of her hand which released the spear of power to intercept the shot.

Really, she shouldn't let acts like these get to her.

But Shirou was starting to concern her. That was not a feat she would have expected any human, even a Master, to get away with. The explosion released by the intercepted shot arched in every direction. If Rei had been faster, she would have been able to reach the shot sooner, and let the explosion finish Shirou. As it was, she had to jump back a few times, letting Airwalk carry her away from the blast.

_"Show Me."_

Through the smoke of the explosion, she could see Shirou. Okay. The next step was...

Rei jumped a few more times, and once again stood on the top of the building. There was Rider and the other Servant, locked in their battle. If Shirou was proving too dangerous to encounter, the other foe would be the smarter option. Rei almost laughed, at the thought of preferring battle with a Servant over a Master. Oh well.

_"Pierce Through."_ And the bolt of energy surged towards the pair, aim assisted by the active Radar. Rei quickly turned her head to look back in Shirou's direction, she had to know when he was getting too close.

This liberal use of Radar and Spear would tire her soon enough, but for now it was essential. She threw another of the Spears at her opponent's Servant.


----------



## Gig (Jul 5, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Rider was perfectly content to watch his master fight against the orange-haired youth. Both of them showed bizarre abilities, from Rei's lances of energy, to the orange-youth's weapons that appeared instantly in his hands.
> 
> Well, he wasn't just about to let her stand him up. He himself had an enemy to face, in the form of the man who arrived here with the orange youth. He looked quite peculiar to Rider, but then again everyone did.
> 
> ...



Saber was on guard he had been wise too act with caution in an instant his body moved too avoid the lighting fast blow of the Axe “I'll be sure too show you what I'm packing” Saber replied as he prepared his counter attack, as he dodged saber had brought his sword into position he was now ready, launching forward his fist smashed into Riders face the guard of his swords enhancing the damage from the blow, it was an impressive strike it would have downed any lesser being instantly.

But his opponent was no normal opponent, though blow had knocked him off balance it had done little too no visible damage.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

For a moment Rider thought it was over, his mighty axe having cleaved his opponent in half. But he was much faster than he was, and in a flash his enemy countered by thrusting his sword's guard into his face. The blow was powerful, having almost thrown Rider off his feet. 

But he wasn't about to let that take away his momentum. Within seconds Rider recovered from the blow, grinning widely. "Pretty good! Now dodge this!"

Rider's axe became a grey blur, the cleaver swung horizontally at Saber. It was an attack aimed at his enemy's legs, but since Rider was not used to the size difference between him and his enemy the blow was going to hit his torso.


----------



## Gig (Jul 5, 2010)

Saber was shocked Rider had not only recovered from the blow to the head almost instantly he was already launching a counter attack, this time it was not possible too dodge the direction in which the Axe swung made it impossible to side step like before and if Saber did nothing the Axe would cleave right though his body, bracing himself Saber positioned his blade in the path of the Axe he'd have too block it,  

The Axe like a truck smashed into the Claymore with a force which seemed like it could of moved mountains, Saber was prepared though just before the Axe's blade made contact Saber had taken a single step forward moving towards the Axe's stock, despite this the raw power of the blow still managed too knock Saber several feet away, he had though managed too survive which allowed him too adapt his tactics, “I'm sorry too disappoint” Saber said as he got too his feet “But I was unfortunately unable too dodge that blow” He added with a smile he was enjoying this fight it was like old times full of action just how he liked it, “Well it would appear too be my turn” withdrawing his Sword, Saber held out his hands for a second and then it appeared a strange NP indeed an instrument of some short “Now it is time” bring the pipe too his mouth he began too play. 

A beautiful orchestra that plays music to sooth the soul and heal the body. 

The Music rang though the ears of all those nearby and echoed around the building it was a doleful sound a sad tune used during times of war, those who listened could feel the power of the music coming from the pipes, the energy produced began too gather taking form around Saber, and from the energy they took form 2 individuals, 

“Gah that blasted sound” One of the individuals said as his body  materialized rifle in hand he was dressed in a military uniform somewhat like Saber but was obviously of lesser rank having no notable markings he had short brown hair and eyes he was rather tall at 6.2, The second said nothing, like the first he also wore an military uniform which was identical too the first soldiers ,unlike the first he wielded a carbine instead of a Rifle.

Saber smiled as stopped playing the tune having reached its end,


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "I would also prefer a base away from people, because my class as Berserker makes it impossible to hold myself back if a battle starts." Berserker was also curious as to why his carnage loving Master would decide against a base heavily situated around people. Strategically speaking, being around people would protect you from an attack by other Servants, but morally it was beneficent to stay away from people and avoid risking their lives. "Yeah, we should stay away from the public areas, Master."



"There." He pointed at the map. "This place should be good enough. It's out of the way." Berserker nodded, the graveyard he had chosen was indeed a good spot, out of the way of most people. "Now then, We'll have to figure out where we are here before we move towards our goal." He checked out the map, trying to get a reference. "Hmm." He nodded, finding out where he was. That was the first step to getting to their new base of operations. 

"Come along Berserker." He turned along the road, putting the map and the rest of his supplies away. "Return to the earth." He commanded, the rock summons began to shake and quiver, crumbling to the ground. And so the duo moved towards their goal, it was a long walk too long for Dorando's liking but when they arrived the area was perfect. Large, open, filled with cross graves. "This is the place." Dorando turned to Berserker. "Help me up the wall if you would." Berseker nodded and helped his master over the wall, then climbed over himself. 

The two walked across the graveyard, thousands of crosses littered the entire area. "Perfect." Dorando thought to himself. No one appeared to be here, but he figured there would be at least one person. There was always a grounds keeper. And sadly, Dorando had promised to keep the murders low for now. He didn't know if the Servant could betray him, but he would prefer to keep his Servant under control for now. He might not be the most sane person, but when it comes to things he wants, he tries hard to keep them.

"H..Hey!" An older man shouts, Dorando looked over to him. He appeared to be in his fifties possibly sixties. He had a lawnmower and a few gloves on his person. "You must be the grounds keeper." Dorando smirked. "What do you two think you're doing here?" The man walked over to them, Dorando could feel his blood boiling. "We're here to take over. It's a simple idea, i hope you understand." He grabbed the old man by the neck. "Nnngh!" He coughed. "Don't think of calling the police. I won't spare you, but understand." 

With his free hand, he began to build up his mana to enact curse. "Break thy soul." He grinned, The old man began to shake. "W...what is that?" He asked. "Curse, there's so many things it can do you know? slowly drain your life away... sap your strength... leave you wallowing in agony. I won't use it on you, not yet. But understand, I will not hesitate to crush you with it if you call anyone. I need you alive for right now. And i need you to listen to what i'm going to tell you." The man nodded, Dorando let him go and allowed his spell to vanish. 

"You are to not allow a single soul on this property aside from me and my partner here. Take us to the main structure and give us a tour. I'll want to see what i can do with this place." The old man nodded. "And do tell us your name, it would be rude not to know who is working for me." "M..my names Galvoni." Dorando nodded. "I'm Dorando." He stopped suddenly. "But before we go on." He places his hand on the ground. "Rise from Earth, Gigant Rock." An intricate circle expands from the place his hands touched. 

Soon, rocks begin to pile up where the circle was, forming a rock golem five feet high. "Huff...huff..." Dorando needed to catch his breath, Most his mana had been used so far. He'd need to feed soon in order to replenish it. "Alright, Guard the gate while we check out the building." The golem nodded and headed for the gate. "Let's go Galvoni."


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2010)

Caster was watching Rei fuck about with his napalm, which Caster himself thought was pointless redundant.

Caster walked towards the Enzo. "Zero, finish this fucking thing and hurry up. I'm going for a ride. Hopefully the grasshoppers will start to change." 

"Come along Enzo!" He said as he got in the car. He revved up the engine and they were off. 

Caster decided he was going to see if he could clear the whole city, get a feel for it. But he didn't wanna take too long doing it. The traffic was pissing him off. It was then he had it, the idea.

He turned the car and drove straight through the barriers and plunged down towards the river. 

Caster raised his hand towards the river. "Road!" And then the water started to shake and a road rose out of the water, as the Enzo hit it and sped down the river track. 

The Enzo was a red blurr, that matched casters hair in ferocity as it drove down the river at 226mph.

Caster was getting closer to the other end of the city, when he felt it in his bones. The dead under the ground, a mass burial site, but what was worse was there was a servants tread and mana leakage on that same site. 

"This isn't good." Caster said to himself. "Ramp!" He commanded and the river created a ramp for him to drive up and out towards the graveyard.

Casters Enzo lead him straight to the graveyard, Caster could feel the mystery in his bones. "This is good." Caster said to himself. "Don't worry, I will come for you in time." Caster spoke to the bones in the ground beneath him, as he crossed over the threshold.

It was then Caster felt it, it was something heavy coming towards him. It was then he saw the rock golem coming towards him. 
"Ohhhhhhhhh, I see. A nice little warm up." Caster clicked his knuckles.

It was then that Dorando, berserker and the groundskeeper we moving to the building, when they saw a figure in the distance. At first they thought it was the golem coming back as noone else should be able to enter.

But as it got closer that feeling left, it was a young man in a tan suit, with fiery hair.
They did nothing till he got close enough for them to hear him speak.

"So who's bright idea was this?" Caster asked. "Bring it up." Caster commaned, the ground started to shake and out of a small crevice flew the Rock Golems head into casters hand.

"Such shoddy workmanship." Caster tightened his grip on the head. "Dust!" And the head crumbled into nothingness. 

"So master, servant. I believe from your taste to set up a base here, I could be of help for mutual gratification of course." Caster smiled.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

Serp said:


> Caster was watching Rei fuck about with his napalm, which Caster himself thought was pointless redundant.
> 
> Caster walked towards the Enzo. "Zero, finish this fucking thing and hurry up. I'm going for a ride. Hopefully the grasshoppers will start to change."
> 
> ...



"You crush my summon, insult it's work and then offer your service? Interesting, but i have to question." Dorando looked over the man. "You're a servant aren't you? Why would you be coming to me and offering any sort o help?" He looked around, he couldn't tell if anyone else was here... Damn, to lose his summon was annoying. He didn't have enough to bring back one of that size, he'd need to rely on Berserker if things got rough. "What kind of offer are you trying to make here?" Dorando asked.


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2010)

"Well I insulted the summon, because I think I can do better." Caster smiled.

"I'm trying to suggest, our teams join together. My master is a psychopath, and he doesn't even have any ambition, but I can see you have good taste, and in the end join forces with you might be help in the end. I am a warrior and a diplomat." 

"Throne." Caster commanded, and a throne formed for him to sit on. 

"So shall we discuss?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lancer followed his master, he didn't like the way things were going so far. He was taking orders from someone who didn't understand the battlefield. "This feels like we are wasting time. I hope you have a plan in all of this, because if you don't your as good as dead. When you go to war without a plan you make yourself an easy target. Until we do something to prepare for a battle we're just sitting around waiting to for someone to pick the opportune time to attack us. Nine times out of ten whoever initiates the war wins, and its not because they're any better than their opponents, but it's because they made plans to win.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

Serp said:


> "Well I insulted the summon, because I think I can do better." Caster smiled.
> 
> "I'm trying to suggest, our teams join together. My master is a psychopath, and he doesn't even have any ambition, but I can see you have good taste, and in the end join forces with you might be help in the end. I am a warrior and a diplomat."
> 
> ...



"Very well." Dorando crossed his arms and looked over the servant. "If you wish to have a peaceful talk, We'll have a peaceful talk. I would however, request you refrain from insulting my magic. You see." His mouth twisted into a corrupt grin. "It insults me when people do that. I don't really enjoy it." He let out a low chuckle. "Now, What shall we discuss? If you're master has low ambition i have no reason or want to ally with him. My goal is what lies at the end of the road and i'll do anything to get it. Killing a few people is nothing on the path to power."


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2010)

"My master may have no ambition, but that means he knows not how to use one such as myself to their true potential." Caster smirked. "The alliance would not be with my master, but rather with me." 

Caster saw the look on Dorando's face. "As Caster class chosen for my skills in magic, I believe it is my right to look down on the magic of others. But it is also your right to ask me to refrain from speaking my mind if there is no need." 

Caster arched his fingers. "Well regardless of your goals, turning me away is not going to get you any further to it. Think about it."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

Serp said:


> "My master may have no ambition, but that means he knows not how to use one such as myself to their true potential." Caster smirked. "The alliance would not be with my master, but rather with me."
> 
> Caster saw the look on Dorando's face. "As Caster class chosen for my skills in magic, I believe it is my right to look down on the magic of others. But it is also your right to ask me to refrain from speaking my mind if there is no need."
> 
> Caster arched his fingers. "Well regardless of your goals, turning me away is not going to get you any further to it. Think about it."



"So what it is you propose i do then? We are not counting your master in this deal, yet i need to obtain your masters hand. I would indeed like to make an alliance with you. Having the power of not one, but two Servants is a precious commodity i can not refuse. What exactly are you're plans here Caster? I would greatly enjoy hearing about them." He grinned once more, Having a servant wishing to ally with him, that was indeed, something he could not refuse.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Rei had intercepted the arrow easily, which certainly made things more difficult for Shirou. The more powerful his enemy was, the more difficult it was for him to win without killing them. As things were now, he could fire a single Broken Phantasm straight through the building and turn the opposing Master into a fine mist, but that was not what he wanted to do. The whole point was to have Rei survive, or there would have been no point in him fighting this hard. Emiya Shirou would rather die than kill someone who had done no wrong, and she was the sort of person who definitely looked like she had done no wrong. He would just have to return to distracting her, difficult though that was, especially now that he was on the ground floor and she was still on the roof. She had already proven that firing arrows was pointless, her magecraft capable of intercepting them, so it looked as though he would just have to take the stairs.

Watching the fight from outside the event radius, Rin felt like shouting at Shirou, but she had an image to maintain in front of her Servant and it was not as though he could hear her anyway. Shirou was an idiot, a great big idiot who could not grasp the victory that was right in his reach. She expected that he would do something stupid, but never that he would do anything as dumb as trying to save an enemy and getting dumped off a building for his efforts. The good thing was that he was still alive, that much she could feel, and he was in for a lecture when they got back. The bad thing was that he was stuck where Rin could not see him, and he had no way to get back into the battle except by climbing the stairs. It was a truly ridiculous situation, and measures would have to be taken in case something like that ever happened again. Perhaps she could show him a grappling hook and make him learn how to use one?

It was not until Shirou appeared on the rooftop once more that Rin relaxed just a little bit, nothing too drastic having happened while he ran through the building. Nothing too drastic, except that Saber had used his Noble Phantasm, or something similar in any case. Only Saber's Master and Saber himself would know what was going on without without the Servant calling the name of his Noble Phantasm.

Back on the roof, Shirou pushed open the door and appeared back on the rooftop, a cattle prod in his hands. He had memorised the design of one back when he realised he needed more non-lethal weaponry in his arsenal, and it was close enough to a sword in its design that it could pass off for one in a pinch.

There had been no major changes to the battle yet as far as Shirou could see, except that Saber had used a variation of one of his Noble Phantasms. He still did not know what kind of Noble Phantasm it was that Saber had, but he had summoned a pair of soldiers with it without too great a drain on Shirou's mana. Useful. If that was the case, then he could turn his attention back onto Rei.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 6, 2010)

"This is ridiculous." Berserker stated, when he noticed that his master was giving legitimate consideration towards Caster's offer. 

"Why should we listen to a Servant willing to work behind their Master's back?" 

Berserker turned towards Caster, a look of disgust was plastered over his face.

"If your Master is a failure and cannot fight with you properly, then good! We'll wait for someone else to kill you. An alliance with one as underhanded as you is counterproductive, at best. You should leave, now, Servant Caster."

Berserker did not enjoy war, and he was not fond of those who hungered for it. However, even worse than those who enjoyed war, were those who did not know where they're loyalties lie. Those were the people that Berserker truly held in contempt. He may not enjoy his Master's attitude, but he would obey any command given, regardless of personal feelings, because that is what it meant to be a Servant.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Rider was sure that his enemy would've been hit by his last blow. He was right; but it didn't result in him being reduced into a streak of paste. 

His enemy withdrew his claymore, replacing it with a flute. It's a strange weapon to use, if his enemy even intended it to be. For a moment Rider thought this was a sign of his defeat, but then he played. 

The enemy's music summoned 2 enemies, each one wielding a rifle. Strange, but ultimately it just meant more enemies to crush. Rider continued his attack, this time targeting the taller of his enemies. A swift vertical slash, and this'll be all over.


----------



## Gig (Jul 6, 2010)

The larger of the 2 Soldiers quickly dodged the vertical slash by side stepping out of the way, following up his dodge the larger of the 2 soldiers quickly lunged forward with his bayonet aimed for Riders chest, Meanwhile the 2nd of the 2 soldiers took aim at Rider if the1st soldiers attack failed he'd open fire and commence his own attack.


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "So what it is you propose i do then? We are not counting your master in this deal, yet i need to obtain your masters hand. I would indeed like to make an alliance with you. Having the power of not one, but two Servants is a precious commodity i can not refuse. What exactly are you're plans here Caster? I would greatly enjoy hearing about them." He grinned once more, Having a servant wishing to ally with him, that was indeed, something he could not refuse.



Caster rose his hands in protest. "It seems like you got the wrong end of the stick my friend." Caster sighed. "My master has no ambition but he is a good master in his own way, yes the alliance is with me and not him, meaning that we join together to strength you with my power, and then strengthen him with yours."

Caster turned to servant Berserker. "I suggest you shut your mouth and wait to be spoken too lest you speak bullshit again. I am don't turning against my master, I am simply seeking allies to help us reach a common goal."


Getting off his throne, Caster looked back at Dorando. "As I told you before I am a diplomat, but it seems as if your little lapdog over there has caught a bad stench." Looking once more at Berserker, before turning to leave.

"If you still want to talk, come on non violent terms to this field land." Caster threw business card at Dorando. And then he started back towards his Enzo.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

They were pretty agile, Rider thought. This soldier had managed to dodge him much easier than his master, but he made a mistake by attempting to stab him with his bayonet. 

"That's not gonna hurt me!" He grabbed the soldier's rifle and lifted him up in the air. For a moment it seemed as if he was a bit taller than before. "Now this!" Rider wound himself up. "This, hurts!" He threw the soldier at his master, laughing heartily as he flew towards his target.


----------



## Gig (Jul 6, 2010)

The 2nd soldier had been ready aiming his Carbine for but a split second he unleashed a hail of fire upon Rider “Take this you BASTARD” he cried out as bullets sprayed the area around Rider, 

Meanwhile Saber watched as the first soldier came flying towards him bracing himself he prepared too catch his comrade it was his duty as there leader too support his men in battle and he wouldn't abandon any of them just as they hadn't abandoned him all those years go, with ah thump the larger of the 2 soldiers crashed into Saber knocking both of them across the floor. 

“Nice one Gaffer” the soldier said as he got too his feet “That could have been as nasty as those blasted pipes if you hadn't been there” 

“Not a problem at all Private it is my duty as a leader too support his men” Saber replied as he too got to his feet “Now it is time for us too win this battle we shall attack together, while Tom detracts him we shall attack form behind COMMANDOS CHARGE”

Drawing his sword Saber and the tall commando charged towards Rider exposed flank


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "This is ridiculous." Berserker stated, when he noticed that his master was giving legitimate consideration towards Caster's offer.
> 
> "Why should we listen to a Servant willing to work behind their Master's back?"
> 
> ...





Serp said:


> Caster rose his hands in protest. "It seems like  you got the wrong end of the stick my friend." Caster sighed. "My master  has no ambition but he is a good master in his own way, yes the  alliance is with me and not him, meaning that we join together to  strength you with my power, and then strengthen him with yours."
> 
> Caster turned to servant Berserker. "I suggest you shut your mouth and  wait to be spoken too lest you speak bullshit again. I am don't turning  against my master, I am simply seeking allies to help us reach a common  goal."
> 
> ...



"In the future, I would hope you treat my servant with the respect i treated you." Dorando turned away. "We'll burn this card after i get the address. I don't want to risk him tracking us." The grounds keeper nodded. "Galvoni, I'll want you to keep an eye out later. If you see anyone on the property, bring them to this building." He pointed at the building the groundskeeper was bringing them too. "Y..yes sir..." He gulped. "Good boy." Dorando put his hands in his pockets. "I've lost my luggage though, So i'll be needing a few supplies, anything here worth any money?" Galvoni gulped. "Some of the men here... they were buried with rings and a few other precious items..." Dorando nodded. "Excellent."


----------



## dark0 (Jul 6, 2010)

Zero finished setting up his traps, most of the time he was too lazy and just put a gun behind a brick. He left a lot of weapons laying around partial hidden just like the guns, put a gun was a highly lethal weapon, he made sure that not a glimmer was shining. Many of these weapons were covered in napalm as well as the soil around them. He placed knives in obvious spots on each door to make it look like someone was hiding and he put guns on the other side of the door hoping the enemy would try to sneakily kill him when he wasn't even holding the knife. Also the napalm covered guns were placed over each entrance with some wire and sand, luckily zero didn't have to dig hard to find some clay that would hold the guns nicely.

He needed a car, but his next plan would probably get him one anyway. Should probably just wait for caster. Zero napped in a dark corner under a metal roof with sidings the obstruct view of him where he had a gun in a holster attached to his special wire that ran all around the main parts of the house, including the knives the enemy would sooner or later have to face. If the enemy didn't trip the main wire and pull the gun's trigger then the guns under the drywall of the main house would wake him up. After-all his clothes are on a manikin would was rigged to a gun, there is no way an enemy could sneak in undetected with all the doors and windows rigged hell even the boards on the walls would fall and wake him up. A light sleeper and a hard worrier mix extremely well in this game.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Just as Rider threw off one of the soldiers the other one opened fire on him, releasing a rapid burst of shells. The shells actually hurt Rider, and he was forced to block the attack with his axe. Dodging would be useless, since his large size meant a couple of shots will hit him anyway.

If that were not enough, Saber and his friend had recovered from his last attack, and were going at him from his side. There was no way he'd be able to get out of the way in time, unless...

Rider's axe grew 4 times its size, dwarfing even its own master. He slammed the oncoming Saber and his friend with the flat of his axe, like a flyswatter hitting a pesky insect.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 7, 2010)

Observer took a quick glance at the building where the arrows came from, leaving them alone now that they understood not to interrupt the event. Seeing Emiya fall three stories and shake off the tingle was hilarious, Observer almost laughing at Emiya's expression as he rushed inside the building. The Saber in this Magus Trial was quite formidable, having dodged multiple spears of mana and not hesitating to reveal his Noble Phantasm so quickly, but Observer guessed that Rider had the upper hand, Rider's Master doing quite well for herself. As Rider enlarged his axe to a ludicrous size and Shirou reached the roof once again, Observer calmly watched for what would happen next.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

"You refuse to make this easy on me don't you."

Rei moved across the rooftop, standing between Rider's battle with Shirou's servant and Shirou himself. She looked each way, observing the fight and making sure Shirou wasn't pressing an advantage.

"I don't enjoy combat for combat's sake and fighting someone I cannot bring myself to wish harm upon is...distasteful. The one thing keeping me from calling off this farce of a battle is that to give up on my absolute goal is as good as giving up on my life." Rei began to circulate her mana, doing her best to build up its motion. Let it draw in what was around her. This was a good time, even in combat, to recharge.

"What would you do with the Five Magics anyway?" she pointed at Shirou. "Give me a strong reason to want to take your hand. Please."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Archer gritted his teeth as he saw his Arrows shattered like they were nothing. He knew he should have put some Mana behind the attack. But that was neither here nor there as he watched Shirou plummet to the ground a couple stories below where he was yanked off. It would be bad if he died here and now. But to Archer's slight relief the boy some how survived the seemingly fatal fall.  "Amusing." Archer said under his breath a he watched the boy dart into the building. Glancing to the side Archer studies his Master's face as he felt her reinforce his arrows. Seemed that she was concerned with Shirou being forced to go back through the mall. Archer's eyes narrow as he follows Shirou's signature. As his eyes focus it is almost like he can see through the building as he watches the boy climb and climb. Good it looked as if there were no traps set during the fight. Archer's eyes cut back to the man that had knocked his arrows away.

There was something unsettling about this person. Archer knew that at this point that guy would do anything in his power to stop his attacks from reaching the mall. And it was far too early in the contest to openly use his real power.  "Seems as if anything we try will be intercepted Milady, any ideas?" Archer asks as he rubs his thumb along one of the bow's limbs. In the distance he can see that Rider's ax increased tremendously in size, that was unsettling as well.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 7, 2010)

"You're not a very good magus if you need a reason to destroy something standing in your way. If you're chasing a Magic, then you need to defeat me to do it." Shirou walked forward slowly, closing the distance between himself and Rei, releasing the cattle prod and letting it disappear into the air before it hit the ground. He had no use for that now, and he could always make one later. He would need something much more dangerous if he wanted to take his opponent down, no matter how much he did not want to kill if he could help it. That was just an unfortunate effect of Emiya Shirou not being strong enough to always win. There were enemies he simply had to use all his strength to take down.

"I don't want the Magic. I'm here because these wars are dangerous, and I'd rather be the one fighting than risking somebody less scrupulous than me have control of a Servant. But Saber wants to win, so I have no intention of losing either." Shirou knew he was not making things any easier for Rei, but the same could be said for her. Every show of reluctance simply made it harder for Shirou to treat her as an enemy he had to defeat, and he could not bring his full force to bear against her, even if that was what it took to win. Once Emiya Shirou showed his hand, one of them would have to die. If only she had proven herself to be evil, to be a threat to the people that he wanted to protect, then he would have no problems driving a sword through her. Unfortunately, it appeared as though that simply was not to be.

Taking a deep breath, Shirou drew out the yin and yang swords Bakuya and Kanshou once more, the more trusted weapons of Archer now also his weapons of choice. They were proof of the absolute skill of a blacksmith, and the bond between husband and wife, a pair of swords with no history of war, no great hidden skill beyond what its wielder could make of it. It was a weapon suited to Emiya Shirou, the only Noble Phantasms he knew where he could draw upon only his skills and not the memory of the sword he held. Using any other sword bore the risk of history overriding intent, with the weapon going for the kill like it used to do. Shirou was not going to take that risk now. He was just going to win.

"Trace, on. All revolvers open." A dozen swords appeared in the air behind Shirou as he closed his eyes, concentrating on the perfect creation and usage of the swords that he had given form to. A cage of swords, piercing the ground all around his enemy such that the blades became her prison bars, and the only opening was overhead. She could walk in the air, but with only one direction she could go, she would be open to attack no matter what she tried. That was the intent, that was the image. The image was important. The image was everything.

"All creations fire." The swords burst forward, heading towards Rei.


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2010)

dark0 said:


> Zero finished setting up his traps, most of the time he was too lazy and just put a gun behind a brick. He left a lot of weapons laying around partial hidden just like the guns, put a gun was a highly lethal weapon, he made sure that not a glimmer was shining. Many of these weapons were covered in napalm as well as the soil around them. He placed knives in obvious spots on each door to make it look like someone was hiding and he put guns on the other side of the door hoping the enemy would try to sneakily kill him when he wasn't even holding the knife. Also the napalm covered guns were placed over each entrance with some wire and sand, luckily zero didn't have to dig hard to find some clay that would hold the guns nicely.
> 
> He needed a car, but his next plan would probably get him one anyway. Should probably just wait for caster. Zero napped in a dark corner under a metal roof with sidings the obstruct view of him where he had a gun in a holster attached to his special wire that ran all around the main parts of the house, including the knives the enemy would sooner or later have to face. If the enemy didn't trip the main wire and pull the gun's trigger then the guns under the drywall of the main house would wake him up. After-all his clothes are on a manikin would was rigged to a gun, there is no way an enemy could sneak in undetected with all the doors and windows rigged hell even the boards on the walls would fall and wake him up. A light sleeper and a hard worrier mix extremely well in this game.



Caster drove into the river again. He raised his hand and commanded. "Road." And a road rose out of the river for him and he sped off down the line. 

"I hope zero hasn't done anything stupid like cover the house in Napalm." Caster muttered to himself, as the Enzo drove down the road.

In time he returned to the site, it smelt like a petrol station. "Oh god." he said as he looked around. He found many guns hidden in places, and Caster wondered where he got them from when most of them were in the back of the Enzo. The whole house was rigged from top to tail, with guns and bullshit. Caster turned up his nose, but as long as Zero didn't fuck with the basement then he was comtempt.

Caster walked silently up to Zero who was napping in a hidden corner. Caster threw a clump of dirt at him that hit him square in the forehead.

"What did you do!" Caster shouted at him. "If I wasn't so sure on how stupid you were and the fact that they couldn't hurt me, I might have actually got maybe trapped in one of those traps."

Caster looked down at Rei his eyes not showing an ounce of remorse.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> Caster drove into the river again. He raised his hand and commanded. "Road." And a road rose out of the river for him and he sped off down the line.
> 
> "I hope zero hasn't done anything stupid like cover the house in Napalm." Caster muttered to himself, as the Enzo drove down the road.
> 
> ...



Rei waited for the enemy to come down his body was covered and he pulled a gun from his sleeve, still tired he peaked his head out and it was caster. He look relieved as it didn't seem to be anyone else and he could sense his bond and snootiness. He sat on the floor and caster threw a clump of dirt in his face which ponced off his forehand and he laid his head down to shake off the dirt. Caster was yelling and zero had enough of it. "I knew you wouldn't get hurt and you should have alerted me that you were here... We need cellphones or something, BUT with my black-light I can highlight where to step with my invisible ink, I could have helped you."

But I won't impede you anymore. What is your suggested course of action, partner?


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2010)

"Oh I got through fine. But what if I didn't what if I lit the napalm and the house exploded, what then?"

Caster was fuming. "There was name for people like you when I was younger... dead."

Caster looked at where Zero was sleeping. "And your sleeping in cage like some sort of dog."

Caster sighed and facepalmed. "First things first, we sort out this mess and turn this napalm shack into a fortress."

Caster went outside. And raised his hand. He made elaborate gestures towards the house.

"Wall, Wall, Wall, Wall." Four walls surrounded the house, thick rock walls. Caster turned around and whooshed his hands forward. "Pillar. pillar, pillar, pillar." Four rock pillars rose up out of the ground and stood by the doorway. 

"Thats better, a great house." Caster smiled, his Mana was waning but he could last for a while, and even battle. 

"Beautiful." He walked upto the pillars that made the threshold into the house. "Sacred Carving." He said as the tendrils that manifested his noble phantasm covered the pillar, before he moved into the next one. Once they were both done he walked inside the house and sat down on a chair.

"Zero, we need to have words."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

This time Rei was not going lightly to keep her from any kind of exertion, nor was she going to use a weapon she did not fully understand, or fake weakness in order to gain an advantage.

Just because he was strong, with an incredible talent, did not mean victory was his. She charged.

Before the cage of swords had closed around her, Rei had passed the incoming projectiles, and was closing in on Shirou. _"Pierce Through."_

This time maintaining the spear in her hands, she met his incoming blades, and then threw her full force, aided by her superior height, into pushing him back. Barely a few steps before he'd stopped her advance, but Rei hopped back and threw the spear at him.

There was a tedium to this battle. It felt unnatural, and she was beginning to wonder about it. But she wouldn't drop her eyes from her opponent. She wouldn't back down here.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> "Oh I got through fine. But what if I didn't what if I lit the napalm and the house exploded, what then?"
> 
> Caster was fuming. "There was name for people like you when I was younger... dead."
> 
> ...



Zero was shocked and awed, he knew what he could do but this magnitude was amazing, but he stopped himself to think, caster was too logical, but it wouldn't really hurt them, the thought was stuck in his head and left him to marinade the idea into new ones. Caster wanted to speak to him but he already said that he would keep in line and respect caster. "I already said I would work with you and keep myself down. What exactly do you want? Or would you like to discuss something with me?"


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2010)

Argh! This was taking too long! But finally, Aoru and Assassin had arrived at the edge of the zone where two Masters were fighting.

"Quickly now, Aya. We need to get to the top of that building, so we can actually see what's going on." She had no idea which Masters and Servants were fighting or what their capabilities were, and for someone whose Servant focused on stealth and assassinations, that was not a situation she wanted to remain in any longer than she had to.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Argh! This was taking too long! But finally, Aoru and Assassin had arrived at the edge of the zone where two Masters were fighting.
> 
> "Quickly now, Aya. We need to get to the top of that building, so we can actually see what's going on." She had no idea which Masters and Servants were fighting or what their capabilities were, and for someone whose Servant focused on stealth and assassinations, that was not a situation she wanted to remain in any longer than she had to.



"Very well." Assassin answered. Before she could do anything, Assassin picked her up and leaped up the building. Assassin placed the trembling Master onto the floor and turned to look at the battle.

"With your permission, I would like to see if any other master and servant are nearby."


----------



## Watchman (Jul 8, 2010)

"O-okay..." Aoru said shakily, grasping for a railing to help support her. _That's something I don't think I'll be getting used to anytime soon..._ "I can help, hold on." Clapping her hands together and closing her eyes, she concentrated, blocking out all sounds, forming the mental image of a lily flower opening.

"_O, I call upon thee to guide me_", she whispered, and let the spell work its magecraft. "Two on the rooftop of the mall, one other in that building." She pointed to one of the other large buildings. "Be careful. I'll remain here."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2010)

The boy was too soft. That is all that Archer could think. Why else would he be holding back when he could have clearly ended this fight when ever he wanted too. Pulling the hood from his head Archer leans out over the street a bit to get a better vantage point. Seemed that this girl was intent on winning as she pushed Shirou's attack back. She even managed to push Shirou himself back a couple of steps. It was clear at this point, as the girl could hold the spear as much as throw it, that she was a talented Master. But as she backed away and tossed the projectile Archer saw his opening. Glancing down at the observer a smile crossed Archer's lips.  "Lets see you muck about with this." Archer says.

 "One, Two, Three targets acquired." Archer says as he pulls three arrows from his quiver. With a small pulse of Mana the arrows change shape according to Archer's need. The one on the far left gained a wad of wax and cloth. The one in the middle stayed pretty much the same but it's point extended a bit. The last turned into a nasty nightmarish point. It looked more like a hooked claw then an arrow point. A moment later Archer has his bow outstretched the string is pulled taut as all three arrows are notched up. As the limbs strain to their limit Archer pushes a little more Mana into the bow itself. The String glows a pale white as it's pull goes from it's normal 75lbs to 150lbs this should effectively double the speed of Archer's shot.  "Lets see you stop this you bloody Goff(fool)."  Archer growls.

With a moving snap of his wrist Archer losses the arrows. The one with wax and cloth ignites as it heads toward rider's ax. The one with the longer point hits it's trajectory and heads to intercept the spear that was tossed at Shirou. The nightmarish looking arrow is fired at the young ladies wrist. Archer was ready to cut this fight short.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2010)

dark0 said:


> Zero was shocked and awed, he knew what he could do but this magnitude was amazing, but he stopped himself to think, caster was too logical, but it wouldn't really hurt them, the thought was stuck in his head and left him to marinade the idea into new ones. Caster wanted to speak to him but he already said that he would keep in line and respect caster. "I already said I would work with you and keep myself down. What exactly do you want? Or would you like to discuss something with me?"



"Young Zero, please do not get too rude with me, I am many times your age and power." Caster said while he was sitting down.

"I merely wish to discuss our new course of action. And surprisingly enough I believe you could greatly help me in this one. We need to expand our forces and recruit some more people to help us in this war. What do you think?"


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> The boy was too soft. That is all that Archer could think. Why else would he be holding back when he could have clearly ended this fight when ever he wanted too. Pulling the hood from his head Archer leans out over the street a bit to get a better vantage point. Seemed that this girl was intent on winning as she pushed Shirou's attack back. She even managed to push Shirou himself back a couple of steps. It was clear at this point, as the girl could hold the spear as much as throw it, that she was a talented Master. But as she backed away and tossed the projectile Archer saw his opening. Glancing down at the observer a smile crossed Archer's lips.  "Lets see you muck about with this." Archer says.
> 
> "One, Two, Three targets acquired." Archer says as he pulls three arrows from his quiver. With a small pulse of Mana the arrows change shape according to Archer's need. The one on the far left gained a wad of wax and cloth. The one in the middle stayed pretty much the same but it's point extended a bit. The last turned into a nasty nightmarish point. It looked more like a hooked claw then an arrow point. A moment later Archer has his bow outstretched the string is pulled taut as all three arrows are notched up. As the limbs strain to their limit Archer pushes a little more Mana into the bow itself. The String glows a pale white as it's pull goes from it's normal 75lbs to 150lbs this should effectively double the speed of Archer's shot.  "Lets see you stop this you bloody Goff(fool)."  Archer growls.
> 
> With a moving snap of his wrist Archer losses the arrows. The one with wax and cloth ignites as it heads toward rider's ax. The one with the longer point hits it's trajectory and heads to intercept the spear that was tossed at Shirou. The nightmarish looking arrow is fired at the young ladies wrist. Archer was ready to cut this fight short.



Seeing a glint in the window where the arrow shots came from before, Observer prepared his coat. "Hook Scorpion!" Observer shouted as three arrows came zooming at ludicrous speed out the window, even the blinding speed of the six hooks exiting from his coat barely able to intercept them in time, two hooks blocking each arrow. Pouring a large amount of mana into the rope and hooks to deflect the arrows, Observer could easily be detected by any Magus in the area, including the ones fighting in the event. After a few seconds of clashing with the hooks, the arrows ran out of energy and fell to the ground, numerous cracks and steam hissing out of the majority of Observer's hooks. "Ugh." Observer said simply, the rope and hooks recoiling into his coat.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2010)

Archer watched as his Arrows were deflected for a second time. Even with the power he and Rin put into the attacks they were still deflected. But not with out great effort this time. Archer's left eye twitched a bit. If this guy wanted to play, well Archer would be more then happy to oblige him.  "So you want to play huh? Well it looks like your toys are taking a beating." Archer growls under his breath so not to startle Rin. Pulling two more arrows from his quiver Archer readjust his stance.  Let's see how you like being the one shot at Goff." Archer whispers as he pulls his bow up. 

The tension of the string increases as he pull it taut, the limbs creak their lullaby as they are forced into place. The arrows are notched together one setting upon the other. Again Archer pours a little Mana into the bow itself. The string lights back up increasing the pull back to 150 lbs.  "Calm and careful, make it count." Archer says as he levels the bow on the Observer below. The taking careful aim he compensates for wind and drag. Then with an exhale he lets the arrows fly as he again twist his wrist to alter the arrows path so they are hitting two areas.

In mid flight they split on the way to their intended targets as a rope of Mana appears between the two. If Archer couldn't help Shirou and Saber because of a freely acting man, what would happen if that man were to be tied up? And with the arrows traveling just as fast as the last shots he took they might sting a little.

(OOC: The arrows are meaning tie Observer up if they hit, if they do they'll circle him once or twice roping him up before they bury themselves into land or building ^^)


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Archer watched as his Arrows were deflected for a second time. Even with the power he and Rin put into the attacks they were still deflected. But not with out great effort this time. Archer's left eye twitched a bit. If this guy wanted to play, well Archer would be more then happy to oblige him.  "So you want to play huh? Well it looks like your toys are taking a beating." Archer growls under his breath so not to startle Rin. Pulling two more arrows from his quiver Archer readjust his stance.  Let's see how you like being the one shot at Goff." Archer whispers as he pulls his bow up.
> 
> The tension of the string increases as he pull it taut, the limbs creak their lullaby as they are forced into place. The arrows are notched together one setting upon the other. Again Archer pours a little Mana into the bow itself. The string lights back up increasing the pull back to 150 lbs.  "Calm and careful, make it count." Archer says as he levels the bow on the Observer below. The taking careful aim he compensates for wind and drag. Then with an exhale he lets the arrows fly as he again twist his wrist to alter the arrows path so they are hitting two areas.
> 
> In mid flight they split on the way to their intended targets as a rope of Mana appears between the two. If Archer couldn't help Shirou and Saber because of a freely acting man, what would happen if that man were to be tied up? And with the arrows traveling just as fast as the last shots he took they might sting a little.



"Hook Punch!" Observer shouted once again, one of the lesser damaged hooks attaching itself to the string between the two arrows, the arrows winding around it like a snake. The hook recoiled backward far over Observer in an arc from the power of the arrows, burying itself behind him in the concrete of the building he was standing on, the arrows smashing against the wall. The hook making the quick wind back under his coat, Observer waited for the the assailant's next move.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2010)

A smile traced over Archer's face.  "Good counter. But I wonder." Archer says aloud as his hand falls back onto his quiver.  "Yes I believe I know how to handle this situation, and rather nicely too." Archer says, to himself this time; as the hand resting on the quiver pulled forth a grouping of arrows. Pouring a small portion of his mana into the arrows they changed shape. The points become broad and flat, specifically for impacting then piercing. Pulling one of the shafts out further Archer reaches into his cloths and pulls out a small portion of string and secures the grouping of arrows together. If Rin had any doubts about Archer's skill with a bow, they were about to be calmed.

Notching the group Archer pulls himself out a little ways so that he can get maximum effectiveness from this shot. Pulling back his bow tells it's story for any that could understand to hear as the limbs lock in place. "If you're trying to build for the future, you must build it's foundation strong." Archer says as he lets the group fly skyward. Then as quick as an hiccup another arrow is notched and the bow pulled taught.  "Fly." Archer says as he pours a little mana into the bow yet again. The arrow streaks up at incredible speed slamming into the group that was fired earlier. The group fragments as the six arrows scatters and falls to the earth at an accelerated rate. They curve in their trajectory aiming for six different areas on the observer's coat. Each was lined up with a hook.

 "Lets see what those toys are made of." Archer says as he watches his shots rain toward the man.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Serp said:


> "Young Zero, please do not get too rude with me, I am many times your age and power." Caster said while he was sitting down.
> 
> "I merely wish to discuss our new course of action. And surprisingly enough I believe you could greatly help me in this one. We need to expand our forces and recruit some more people to help us in this war. What do you think?"



His face lower a bit and he said remorsefully, "sorry I don't know how not to be rude." He thought about his idea for a bit, "That's a great idea, all we need is something to convince them, Money is a great motivator for any man. Or gold, could you get anything like gold or diamonds to bribe some guys into coming with us? Also we probably need to get more food for them. Or at least have them use their money to buy food. Since the locusts should be coming in and starving everyone and driving non-magi out of the city." After his big speech his mouth was a little dry so he wanted to head out to the car so he could get a drink, and they could go steal some diamonds for their plan.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "O-okay..." Aoru said shakily, grasping for a railing to help support her. _That's something I don't think I'll be getting used to anytime soon..._ "I can help, hold on." Clapping her hands together and closing her eyes, she concentrated, blocking out all sounds, forming the mental image of a lily flower opening.
> 
> "_O, I call upon thee to guide me_", she whispered, and let the spell work its magecraft. "Two on the rooftop of the mall, one other in that building." She pointed to one of the other large buildings. "Be careful. I'll remain here."



Assassin quickly ran to the edge of the roof and jumped off. Assassin landed on the ground and ran towards he mall. Assassin may be outnumbered at the mall, but discovering the appearance of two enemies was worth it.

Several more jumps landed Assassin on the edge of the mall roof. Presence Concealment hid any trace of Assassin from the other pair's eyes.


----------



## Gig (Jul 8, 2010)

The 2nd Commando took his chance Saber and the 1st commando had detracted Rider long enough, drawing his combat knife he blitzed forward towards Rider's exposed back, there was no way he could react in time with such a huge weapon this was there best chance to disable him. 

Bringing his knife into a combat position he struck stabbing Rider directly in the abdomen it was a swift and powerful strike, but it was not over yet almost as soon as the blade entered Rider's body the commando withdrew it slashing across Rider's abdomen, before quickly backing away he knew if he lingered to long Rider quickly counter attack.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2010)

Caster got up and walked out the front of their fort, the grass he had cursed was filling with insects, Grasshoppers mainly. "Just as planned." When there was enough they would swarm.

"Ok Zero, lets go." Caster said as he walked towards the Enzo. "And don't worry I got enough juice to get something good enough to pay them." Caster said as he entered the drivers seat. He took his hat off, and ran his hand through his red hair.

"Ok shall we get going?"


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 8, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> A smile traced over Archer's face.  "Good counter. But I wonder." Archer says aloud as his hand falls back onto his quiver.  "Yes I believe I know how to handle this situation, and rather nicely too." Archer says, to himself this time; as the hand resting on the quiver pulled forth a grouping of arrows. Pouring a small portion of his mana into the arrows they changed shape. The points become broad and flat, specifically for impacting then piercing. Pulling one of the shafts out further Archer reaches into his cloths and pulls out a small portion of string and secures the grouping of arrows together. If Rin had any doubts about Archer's skill with a bow, they were about to be calmed.
> 
> Notching the group Archer pulls himself out a little ways so that he can get maximum effectiveness from this shot. Pulling back his bow tells it's story for any that could understand to hear as the limbs lock in place. "If you're trying to build for the future, you must build it's foundation strong." Archer says as he lets the group fly skyward. Then as quick as an hiccup another arrow is notched and the bow pulled taught.  "Fly." Archer says as he pours a little mana into the bow yet again. The arrow streaks up at incredible speed slamming into the group that was fired earlier. The group fragments as the six arrows scatters and falls to the earth at an accelerated rate. They curve in their trajectory aiming for six different areas on the observer's coat. Each was lined up with a hook.
> 
> "Lets see what those toys are made of." Archer says as he watches his shots rain toward the man.



"Hook Hand!" Observer shouted, six damaged hooks speeding out from under his coat, arranged in the vague shape of a large fist. As these arrows weren't reinforced or special, the giant fist broke through the majority of them, one sneaking past a gap in the fist and into Observer's back due to the damaged hooks not being able to create a proper formation, though it didn't penetrate deep due to being slowed down by the hooks and the protection of his coat. "Crap." Observer said simply, deftly removing the arrow from his back and snapping it in half. He couldn't let his body interrupt for him, as the ensuing curse would kill the assailant, so Observer gripped his head and focused himself as the hooks returned back under his coat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2010)

Rider's counter-attack failed. While it did succeed in forcing Saber and his friend off him, the other minion attacked him from behind. A blade sliced into his flesh, actually doing damage. 

But that was nothing compared to what his master was going through. From the looks of things she wasn't faring as well as they had hoped. 

Though he was instructed to stall his enemy for as long as possible, he couldn't possibly ignore the plight of his master for this long, no matter how strong she thought she was. 

"Sorry, but I gots bigger fish to fry!" Rider reduced his axe's size back to normal. He ran towards the edge of the roof, and then grabbed the ground, muscles growing in size. "I'll see you later."

The ground rumbled, and giant cloud of dust rose from above the mall. Rider grinned. Flipping the roof over was a stunt he didn't expect to pull out this early in the fight.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 9, 2010)

If Observer was to say he wasn't impressed with the roof flipping over like a pancake, he would be a gigantic liar. Archer seemed to have stopped firing as well, perhaps from surprise, having given Observer enough time to override the whims of his body. Taking advantage of the surprise granted by Rider's actions, Observer poured his mana through the thick rope and into the hooks, the cracks in the material resealing itself under his coat. Taking a card out of his pocket, Observer took a quick look at it and slid it back in. "This event is halfway over, let's see if you can pull out an advantage Emiya." Observer said quietly, standing up from his kneeling position on the ground.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 9, 2010)

Archer was about to deliver the Coup de grâce to the medeling Observer, coup de grâce as in take out both knees, when his attention was brought to the rooftop that their allies were battling on. His eyes widen as he allows the bow to relax. Was that servant the Berserker Class? Archer's blue eyes narrow as he looks down at his bow. Seeing the strength the Servant possessed he quickly realized that his initial shots would have mattered little. He would have had to dig deeper into his bag of tricks to even hope to have hurt that one. But something did come good of these recent events. That servant was loyal to his master. While that was bad for Shirou. It was good for Rin and he. Especially sense that human seemed to be preoccupied at the moment.

 "By faith and fell." Archer says as he realized that the Observer had recovered. If it weren't for that damned display he'd shot him already. Well that was troublesome, Archer thought as he propped his foot up on the edge allowing his arms to cross over his knee as he observed the human below. After getting bored with that he turned his attention back to the destroyed battleground across the way.  "Any ideas Milady?" Archer asks as he looks intently at the wreckage.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 9, 2010)

Rei had charged Shirou with the spear in her hand, and had even managed to push him back a few steps despite the fact that he was using Bakuya and Kanshou. Her abilities in close combat were not to be underestimated, for all that Shirou was her superior in that aspect. Still, the moment she retreated and threw it spear, the advantage quickly returned to Shirou. Placing Kanshou in the path of the spell, Shirou simply blocked it without slowing down. The twin swords were engraved with the markings of a simple protective charm, and holding on to them was equivalent to carrying of carrying a blessed amulet. It was not enough to completely reflect any magic of any worth, but it made it such that basic spells were nothing to be afraid of either. The trick was to be alert.

If only he had carried one of Tohsaka's ice gems, he could just cut her arm off and freeze it, so that it could be easily reattached with some magecraft and surgery, but he did not, so he would have to make do with trying not to deal any permanent damage as per normal. He would have to ask her for some later, but it was a bit too late for that right now. Shirou would just have to make do, to make sure that he kept the battle between Servants as exactly that, improving his chances of victory, and more importantly so that no living people would be implicated in the somewhat senseless battle that was the Magus Trial - the bastard son of the Holy Grail War and some foreign Magus' idea of fun. To that end, he kept watch on the Servants' battle, ready to break free of the fight and lend a hand to Saber should the fight ever turn against him. Still, Archer was there to lend a hand, so it was probably no problem.

It was no problem for Saber to win, but apparently Rei's Servant had a penchant for the ridiculous, as he watched the Servant flip the roof. His mind's eye jumped into overtime for that, trying to calculate how he was going to land without losing his advantage like he did when he was thrown off the building by Rei. In the end it decided that the best path of action was simply to jump down onto the top floor at the first chance and watch out for debris from above. Which was exactly what he did, managing to land himself onto a point on the top floor even as concrete fell like rain around him, swatting away the stray bricks that would have hit him with his twin swords. It was unnecessary environmental destruction, but at least nobody was going to get hurt with the mall closed, unless the security guards he had knocked out suddenly woke up and walked into an area where they were not protected by the floors above them.

Now to watch for Rei. She could stand on air, so she could be quite literally anywhere in the fight...

Elsewhere, Rin watched the fight with displeasure, as the observer continued his constant interruption of their plan to interrupt Saber's fight in turn. It was a magus' instinct to scramble for every advantage they had, and whoever it was who chose to deny them that right to cheat like only magi could was just being ridiculous. Ridiculous, and foolish. Rin cheated because it was the easy thing to do, not because she was too weak to win otherwise.

"That man only has six weapons. I counted. Just fire seven shots." She said as she recast the reinforcement on Archer's arrows, fully intent on shooting down anything in her way.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

_"Show Me, Never Fall."_

Both spells active, Rei simply stood her ground as the rooftop was flipped. No matter the angle, she was standing firm, unable to be shaken. And her eyes were locked on Shirou, even through the stone.

_"Pierce Through."_

A pair of lances, one slightly higher than the other, punched through the stone. In the dust and debris, they would go unseen until they were right on top of him. And also... 

Rei cast her eyes about, spotting the recovering servant of Shirou. He was about to launch himself off the roof, more than likely evading this entire destruction with ease. But for a moment, just a moment, Rei saw him in line with the trap of ten spears she had seen before. And there was no better time.

_"Pierce THROUGH!"_ She had used a good portion of power so far, but this was the most satisfying moment to do so, the trap sprung. Ten spears erupted from the stone, and surged in the direction of the servant. Rei formed an eleventh and aimed, knowing that should he dodge this, the next she threw would hit.

She launched it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 11, 2010)

The problem was not seeing Rei. His reinforced eyes and their resulting clairvoyance gave him a limited ability to see past visual obstructions like falling debris. The problem was finding her before she had time to set up a major spell. Her standard spears were not much of an issue for Shirou as long as he knew they were coming, but if he did not detect them or she had the chance to cast something bigger, then he would have a problem on his hands. Unfortunately, in between preventing concrete blocks from falling on his hand and watching the fight between Saber and Rider, searching for where Rei had positioned herself to was far more difficult than it sounded, even with clairvoyance.

So he had not looked right above him until it was too late, as a pair of spears ripped through his back, going through his kidneys like they were not even there. The damage would have been worse than two clean holes in his abdomen if he was not carrying Bakuya and Kanshou, but as it was, he still had two clean holes in his abdomen. Nothing that would kill him, he knew that from experience, but it hurt like hell. It hurt like hell, but it was nothing that would stop him.

Dropping to his knee for support, Shirou concentrating on his wounds first and foremost, trusting that Saber could take care of whatever it was Rei was cooking up for the moment. In this arena, the smaller Saber had the advantage against Rei's giant Servant, with the cramped corridors and lack of space for the giant Servant to swing his axe. That was something he knew from experience too, as he remembered how Saber had managed to outfight Berserker in that graveyard a year ago, even if she could not wound him due to his Noble Phantasm. So he had to focus on closing the wound and stopping the bleeding, unless he wanted to die a slow death as his lifeblood leaked away through his small wounds. The method was painful, but it would have to do.

He closed his eyes, imagined a body that could fight and could win, and forced it to become reality. So it did, according to his image, but with one caveat. Shirou's skill was the creation of weapons, the closer to a sword the better. Healing was not within its jurisdiction. So it had to create a reality with the tools it had, which was fire and steel taken from the forge. A thousand tiny blades sprouted from his wounds, stitching the flesh together like so many needles. It was a stopgap measure for an injury like this until he could get Tohsaka to look it over, but it was all he could do to continue fighting. He had found out a lot about his body over the past year, what had went into it and what it could do. If Saber was here, such an injury would not have been an injury at all. It was just too bad that things were the way they were, and Saber had been left in London.

His wound closed, Shirou stood up and looked straight at Rei, an open target walking around in the air as she was. It was a bit of a stupid move from Shirou's point of view, but then again he knew that Archer was watching this very battle and ready to fire at any time, and she did not know that she was being an open target that Tohsaka would not hesitate to fire upon. He had not wanted to injure her, but in such a situation, there was very little he could do to stop Tohsaka from doing whatever she wanted. Though it was rather odd that he had not seen any of Archer's arrows yet.


----------



## Gig (Jul 11, 2010)

“Well that was inconvenient” Saber thought as he got to his feet pushing the rubble which had fallen onto him to the side

Only moments ago Rider had flipped the roof an incredible feat of power which had caused him and his allies to fall though the roof down to the top floor of the mall. 

If that was not enough Rider's master had launched several spears towards him as he fell Saber had been lucky most of the spears had narrowly missed him while most of the rest had done minor damage to his body, one though had managed to price right though Saber's torso creating a small hole going right though Saber's chest, the spear had struck with such force that it had knocked Saber of course down to the bottom floor. 

The small hole in his torso had already began to heal but it was nothing really, well nothing to him, brushing himself of Saber took a few moments to assess the new combat zone it, it possessed far more space than the roof as it had multiple floors, along with several walkways, it was a far superior area to continue the fight as it allowed Saber to utilize his superior agility and skills. 

Then he layed his eyes on it, it was a display of some short he had seen them many times before back in his home country “beautiful” he said with a tear in his eye “Wonderful”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2010)

Shirou had landed on one of the walkways of the top floor, recovering nicely, even after taking both spears. Rei raised an eyebrow, as she slowly descended from the air to stand before him. He wasn't showing any of the injury. She narrowed her eyes, Radar telling her of the mana pulsing around his wounds. That, at least, might curb his ridiculous sword forming technique. Or perhaps not. That wasn't important.

Inside the building, she couldn't be seen by the observers, the other Master she had sensed. So now was the time to go all out. She raised a hand, and took her stance. As a high born Magus, she had been trained in every form of combat, physical, mental, magecraft, from the beginning, so that should a Magus War emerge, she would bring honour to her family. A wry smile at what her true plan was, and how it would insult them, spread across her face.

This form, using her refined mana sensing ability, was the combat she herself had developed, something built exclusively for her. This was now what she would use.

She stood there, stance ready, watching Shirou for his next move.


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2010)

Caster and Zero got in the Enzo and made their way down town. It didn't take long for Caster to find the dirty people that lived in every city, Caster knew how cities and society developed, it was in his blood afterall. 

Caster asked Zero to wait outside as he walked into the dirty hovel, his Italian suit was getting dirty just being in that air. "Ok boys? whats the game?" Caster asked as he walked upto a bunch of dirty dirty men playing dice. 

"Eets dice. You wanna play pretty boy?"

Caster started to act oblivious.  "How do you play?"

The guys figured him an easy mark and explained the game to Caster. 

"I see. Highest number wins." Caster said nodding to show he understood the game.


"So what you gonna bet." The lead guy said.

"Hmmm, I don't have much." Caster took out a crystal he had formed earlier, it was cheap trash not worth anything, but these guys couldn't tell that. "But I could bet this I guess."

"Thats nice, man. But I anit got anything to match that." The one with one tooth said. 

"How about if I win, you work for me to work off the debt." Caster said to the guy.

"Bwahahahaha, yea that sounds like a mighty fine deal pretty boy." Toothy said.

Caster ran his hand through his hair and the clasped hands with Toothy, all the other gamblers nodded. They were a mafia type set up, amatuers though no real focus. Although noobs they didn't plan to let Caster leave with his gemstone, even if he did win.

But then the game began. Toothy threw a 4,5,6, he friend threw 6,6,2, and the last one threw 2,4,1. Caster realised the odds were against him only one of them needed to win, for them all to win and Caster needed to roll 16 or higher to win. 

Caster threw the dice. "Six." He said calmly. And each on the face of each of the roughly carved stones was the 6 facing upwards.

Toothy was the first to rise, drawing a knife. "Sorry pretty boy it looks like your not gonna collect your share."

"To break an agreement like this, gives me full moral rights to do this?"

"Do what? Just give us the diamond thingy."

"This. Assifa Ramlia!" Caster said as he rose his hand. 

The screams of the men was muffled under the waves. 
"You belong to Caster now, any questions?"

Toothy had his head poking out and pain across his face. "No sir."

"Good to see out agreement still stands." Caster said smiling.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2010)

Rider landed a few meters behind his master, nearly destroying the floor with his landing. He had little choice but to use his last trick, as he thought his master would be severely injured if he did not. 

In a battlefield like this however, that still might happen. Narrow spaces like this gave Rider a disadvantage, but if he could pin down the master, he could finish this off right now. 

"Should I stomp on the kid now, master?" He asked, waving his axe around lazily.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

"Hang back and be ready to intercept the servant from wherever he attacks," Rei instructed, never taking her eyes from Shirou. "He's on the ground floor right now, but with his way of moving, he'll be back here in moments. Be wary, with this area, he will have the advantage. Most of the time."

Rei smiled slightly, indicating the walkway they stood on. "Of course, in more confined areas, the advantage goes completely to you. Your move," she called forward, "Emiya Shirou."


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

Leiro halted for a moment and turned to look at Lancer. "Preparations have already been made, I'm going to pick them up now which is why I am travelling to the postal office. Don't worry I'm not just wasting time. Also, it is still early in the conflict Lancer and disregarding the notice of the event happening at the power plant I doubt many Servants and Masters will make their move yet without properly preparing yet. Once I have picked up the items I sent to this town, I will be ready for battle and we can then plan the correct course of action based on our individual skills." Leiro spoke confidently and he left his usual casual and joking tone behind. He knew that his Servant was the main key to winning this contest if what Lancer had said earlier was correct. If he himself was no match for a Servant, then he had no choice but to rely on Lancer to take care of other Servants. 

Leiro exited the postal office, carrying a large bag slung over his shoulder and he looked over at Lancer who stood close to the entrance of it. He had asked Lancer to wait outside of the postal office, to which Lancer reluctantly ended up agreeing, because he didn't want to get questioned about travelling with such an armed man again. "So Lancer," Leiro spoke as he started walking on the road back to hotel they were staying at. "Through the rules explained to me, I can deduce that I provide the prana for you to fight with. Do you have any ridiculously draining moves that I should be aware of?" Leiro looked over his shoulder to check if Lancer was following.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Archer pulled out a gold cross from his clothing, after kissing it he pulled himself from his current position.  "Our Farther who art in heaven, hollow be thy name." He says as he readies his bow again.  "Thy kingdom come, thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven." Archer says as he continues the old prayer as he pulled another arrow from his quiver. Then walking up to the edge of the window he hops up onto the frame work. The cross swayed back and forth from his neck as he moved like a large cat. Busting out into the world Archer traces across the building and runs straight up. As he reaches the top of the building he leaps higher in to the air and spins allowing himself to come back around so that he is looking into the mall itself. 

Pulling the bow taut the limbs seem to sing the lament of death as he lined the arrow up on the girl that had been battling Shirou. Luckily at that moment her Servant landed a meter or two behind her. Archer could hit two birds with out endangering Saber and Shirou. Too bad though, he hated having to do this to such a young girl, but his master had decreed it. And it wasn't like he had never killed the young or the innocent.  "Give us this day our daily bread and forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those that trespass against us." Archer continues as his Mana spikes heavily. The bow he wielded turned an eerie white as the bow pull weight went through the roof. The Arrow that was notched up emitted a a ghostly smoke as it turned a bright crimson red. Archer's eyes went form their blue to a gold color as cross hairs traced into them. Looking over the battlefield he locks onto the girl and her servant.  "And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. Amen." Archer finishes as he begins to release the pulled back leather string.  "Thumb of the on high.." (Anti-Unit attack) Archer says as the limbs of the bow snap the string forward so hard and fast that it almost creates a sonic boom. The blood read arrow fires forward lined up between the opposing master and servant. It cover a distance of six meters in what seemed like an instant. 

But if Observer was planning on stopping this attack, he would need more then six hooks he would need a miracle. The arrow flashes gold and then explodes into multiple dozens of of the same blood red arrow reinforced arrow. The splitting did nothing to diminish the strength of the initial attack. In moments the entire area around his targets would be in a deadly rain of arrows that moved at ludicrous speed.  "Forgive me." Archer says as he starts to fall back toward the building he had jumped from.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 12, 2010)

As soon as Observer saw Archer jump out the building and felt a huge burst of mana emanating from him, he knew that Archer was going to use his Noble Phantasm. Using two hooks to grapple to the Power Plant Mall as Archer said his chant, Observer began the use of his Mystic Code, pouring mana heavily into the ropes of his coat, as much as he could spare without killing himself. In truth, the weapon of his coat was the rope, not the hooks as the enemy would expect, something that won him a great many battles. "Web of Lies!" Observer shouted, his ropes elongating past what would be possible to fit in his coat, the speed of the ropes themselves making small sonic booms. Wrapping themselves around any stabilizing structure, they intertwined together to make a shell around the mall, the ropes covering over half a kilometer of building, Observer ignoring the piercing look of Rider's Master.

As the arrows crashed into the flexible barrier, Observer buckled to the ground, using a ludicrous amount of mana to keep the web from buckling. Within seconds, many of the arrows pierced through the barrier and made solid thuds on the ground, not being able to pierce the concrete due to losing the majority of their momentum from passing the rope barrier. Observer could tell Archer held back with the shot, and as the rain of steel, wood, and mana subsided, Observer knelt on the ruins of the roof. Suddenly, Observer felt a heavy pressure, and in combination with the mana loss, he fainted to the ground, the ropes and hooks automatically rewinding back into his coat.

One of the guards that Shirou cattle prodded stood up, having pretended to be unconscious all along. Taking off his uniform and replacing his hat with another one, it revealed a young man, another of the Observers in this war. "Can't even do what you wanted to do? You make me sick." the second Observer said to the unconscious man on the ground, slinging Observer over his shoulder. "You better be on guard over there Master of Rider, Archer and his Master are gunning for you." the second Observer said, jumping off the building, leaving the dumbfounded Master of Rider behind, along with all of Archer's arrows resting uselessly on top of the building.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

The Graveyard-

After entering the main building, Dorando quickly turned the embalming room into his office. He would allow Berserker to pick whichever room he wanted but he would need him close enough. "Alright, With this set up, We'll need to get a few more supplies. Berserker, come with me." He then pointed at the groundskeeper. "You, If anyone shows up, lock them in my office. I'll deal with them later." Galvoni nodded. "Y..yes sir." He gulped. "Good boy Come along then Berserker." Before he left however, he turned to the groundskeeper. "Toss me your keys." He ordered. The groundskeeper nodded and tossed him his keys. "Good now we really are headed out." With that the two left the building. "We're headed for town Berserker, We'll get a few supplies and then come back here." 

They left the gates and then he looked down at his keys. "Let's see." He pushed the alarm button, Boop-bweep. Turning towards the sound, it was a ford truck, 1998 f-250. "Good enough." Dorando shrugged and got into the vehicle. "Come on Berserker." His servant entered the other door and the two drove off into town. He made sure to avoid the mall, but that was far from where he was anyways. He made his way towards a grocery store, turned off the truck and looked at Berserker. "Stay here and wait for me." He ordered and went inside. 

As he entered he realized he was low on mana. "It would be bad for him to see how i feed." Berserker thought and grabbed a cart. Headed over to one of the isles, he began to fill his car with large coffee containers. Then he looked around. "They should have more in the back." He thought and began to make his way to the door. No one was around the entrance to the back and so he made his way inside. 

As he entered the storage area, there were a few stock boys who looked at him. "Sir! you can't be back here this is employee-" THWAM! Dorando let a quick punch to the boys neck and watched him struggle for breath. "You'll pass out soon if you can't get a breath in." He commented. "Hey! He just hit Steve!" Another boy shouts. "What the hell is he doing back here!" Soon more stockboys show up to try and stop him. "Just relax, I'm not here to kill you yet." Dorando comments. 

"I'm here for some coffee containers. Play nice and i'll simply walk out of this store and none of you will suffer any major injuries." They all looked around, there was a security phone on the wall behind Dorando. "If we can get to the phone." One whispers and they all nod. The five looked at him and gulped, they'd need to get past him to get to the phone. One of them takes a set of box cutters and holds them in his hands.

"If you're going that far." Dorando cracks his neck. "Then i wont go easy." The boys charge him, Dorando kicks one in the gut and punches another one's Adam's apple. Three left, they gulp as the other two drop to the ground. "C..come on... We... we can do it!" They rush forward, Dorando pops two on the Adam's apple and one in the groin. "And that's why you can't beat me." He comments and looks down at them. "I'll leave you alive... for now..." He smirked. 

Exiting the back of the storage area, he walks out pushing three carts filled with large coffee containers and loads them into the back of the truck. They fill up the bed almost completely. "Alright, Now i've only got one more stop to make." He got back in the drivers seat. "Let's head to the gun shop."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

"Joy," Rei grimaced, withdrawing her card. No signs of when this match would be empty, which annoyed her. She had thought inside this building she was out of the line of sight. It seemed she had thought wrong.

A sign on the opposite wall flashed for a few moments, informing patrons of the building of the basement below. "I had hoped to use the high ground, but it seems an even battle won't be happening. Rider, collapse the bridge, we're going to the ground floor."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 13, 2010)

"Tch. What's up with that guy? If I didn't know better, I'd say he has something against Shirou. If they go any lower, we won't be able to get a clear shot against them. At least he's gone now, so don't let up. The sooner we get the other Servants out of the way, the better." Rin bit her lip as she watched the observer block the full barrage of Archer's Noble Phantasm and got knocked out for his effort. He was an idiot, trying to prevent her from getting what she wanted. If Archer had used just a bit more power, and she knew that he had a lot more where that came from, the fool would have been turned into a pin cushion or worse. That was the kind of behaviour she expected from Shirou, and Shirou was one of a kind. Even then, a battle between magi was not something Shirou would sacrifice himself over, and if he stepped in, it would be because he knew it would work.

Shirou would not lose to a single magus. Even if he would never advance beyond an apprentice, as a specialist his combat ability would earn him respect as a Magus Killer like his father had if he ever so much as applied himself. Saber even more so, was always the most outstanding Servant in straight combat barring ridiculous exceptions like Ilyasviel or Goldie, and so Rin was hardly worried about them dying so early in the war. The issue was that they had to get an easy win from the beginning, or they would suffer in later engagements, as Shirou would soldier on no matter what kind of injuries he received, and if it went on, he would die because of it. That was the sort of idiot he was. The kind of idiot who would join two wars despite never wanting anything out of them for himself.

The idiot who upon looking behind him, finally realised why he had not seen any of Archer's attacks as of yet. There had been somebody intercepting them, somebody insane enough to challenge a Servant in a direct contest of strength and stamina. That was just the sort of thing that would get a person killed, and Shirou knew that better than anyone else, having seen the horror that a Servant could inflict first hand. He had done his research, and in a pure contest of strength, there were only a few vampires in the whole world that could be said to be a match for the Heroic Spirits of yore. No wonder the man fainted. At least there were going to be no more interruptions from here on.

"My move? You really shouldn't let your opponent attack if you can help it. Trace, on." Shirou smirked inwardly, talking to himself as he concentrated, calling upon a dozen different swords, each one a Noble Phantasm. Trying to play nice had gotten him a pair of spears through the gut for it. It was not as though hands could not be replaced. A twitch of his hand, and the swords were called into existence, charging towards Rei's limbs with pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

"If you believe," Rei took a step forward, twisting her body side on and jerking her arms out. At the odd angle, the first few blades whooshed past her. "That I am backing down," the way she was moving, aided by both training and spell, allowed her to twist and jump her way right past the barrage, "you're only setting yourself up for the fall."

Rei lashed out with a forearm, striking Shirou's before he could bring the white blade, already in hand, down. She placed her other hand on his shoulder, pushing down to flip herself right over him.

"I SAID FLOOR DOWN!" she called back to Rider, landing and leaning back to dodge the around swing.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 13, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "Tch. What's up with that guy? If I didn't know better, I'd say he has something against Shirou. If they go any lower, we won't be able to get a clear shot against them. At least he's gone now, so don't let up. The sooner we get the other Servants out of the way, the better." Rin bit her lip as she watched the observer block the full barrage of Archer's Noble Phantasm and got knocked out for his effort. He was an idiot, trying to prevent her from getting what she wanted. If Archer had used just a bit more power, and she knew that he had a lot more where that came from, the fool would have been turned into a pin cushion or worse. That was the kind of behaviour she expected from Shirou, and Shirou was one of a kind. Even then, a battle between magi was not something Shirou would sacrifice himself over, and if he stepped in, it would be because he knew it would work.



A bright flash and burst of mana appeared behind Rin, Rin instantly turning around and aiming her hand at what had appeared. It was a brown haired girl in a denim jacket, her hands raised in the air. "I'm only here to watch what's going on below, don't mind me." the girl said plainly, walking slowly towards Rin and the window. It was obvious to anyone with sense that this girl was more powerful than she looked, something Rin definitely felt. "I'm just an Observer." the girl said flatly, leaning out the window, ignoring Rin. 

An older man with a decorated brown suit was standing a few hundred meters away from the mall on the roof of a stout building. Checking his watch and card while tapping his foot on the floor impatiently, he stayed silent as he watched the event. Mulling through his thoughts, the man gazed intently at the side of the large building, as if he was expecting something to happen.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

There was no way they could dodge all those swords at once. One way or another they were going to get hit. Rider was going to take all the punishment for his master, but then she charged into the rain of swords.

"I SAID DROP!" She yelled.

Rider bit his lip. All he wanted to do now was to protect his master, but if she wanted him to do something he would do it with no hesitation. "Here I go!" Rider's axe doubled in size, and with a single swing he shattered the floor they stood on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Rei calmly rode down the piece of falling masonry, her airwalk spell allowing her to stand on it and control it's fall, not allowing it to throw her around wildly. A spear formed in her hand once more, which she launched at Shirou. She prepared more, even as she took a step upwards, off the rock so that it could break on the ground.

However he chose to land, these attacks she was launching would be perhaps impossible to dodge. That was her hope.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2010)

Arrival at the Gunshop-

"Hmm, It seems it's closed." Dorando stepped out of the truck and looked into the window. The place seemed trashed. "Looks like someone beat us here already..." He rubbed his chin. "The back entrance then." He got back into the truck and drove around to the back. "Alright." He stepped out and looked around. The door was a simple wooden one with a couple locks on it. "How do you plan to get in?" Berserker asked. "Doors are annoying." Dorando raised his leg and kicked at the door, splintering the wood and causing it to crack around the lock.

"And thus, We can enter." Pushing the door open he stepped into the back of the shop. "Hmm.." The back seemed to be untouched, but as they got towards the front they noticed guns, glass and bullets laying across the floor. Someone was in a hurry to get everything they could. "But they left ammo." Dorando calmly jumped over the counter.

"Oh... poor soul." He saw the shop owner lying dead and sighed. "Such a waste... he could have been used for so much more." Dorando took the keys off the owner, then took his wallet. He walked over to the cash register and busted it open. Taking the money that lie inside. "Alright." He picked up some of the bags the shops uses for people buying from the shop and tossed a stack to Berserker. 

"We're going to get all the bullets we can stuff into the back of that truck, along with any gunpowder available." He opened up a few bags, taking as many containers of the gunpowder he could. When they finished, they moved onto the storage area, cleaning out the rest of the stock. "Whoever was here last left too many valuable items." The shop was left with not a single container of gunpowder left and only a few packs of bullets. 

"Phase one is complete." They took a tarp from inside and tossed it over the back of the truck, hiding the supplies in the back. Then, taking some bungee cords that were wrapped around a few boxes inside, Dorando secured the tarp and both got back into the truck. "Now then, to the base."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

Archer landed back on the building with all the grace of a dancer. And within moments he was back in the room with his master. The next order was to continue the assault. That was a good idea, although with his level of clairvoyance even if the girl were to take this further into the building or even into the lower depths, she nor her servant could escape his gaze. Turning to hop back out the window Archer stops as a flash of light and burst of Mana entered the room. In a burst of speed he, Archer, is between his master and this intruder. The sword that once hung at his waist was now pulled from it's resting place and was held up against this person who dare enter without invitation.

She said that she wasn't here to do anything more then watch the events that were taking place in the mall and that she was an Observer. Archer's eyes narrow as he circles around his master as the girl walked around and headed toward the window. Archer knew what his master wanted him to do, and that was help that other Master. But he wasn't about to leave her in the room with this woman. Sensing the same Mana that he had felt when the man blocked his Noble Phantasm. Well he was about to see if this woman was planning on doing the same thing. 

-SKIIIINT- Archer slides the sword away as he once again pulls his bow from his back. As he did so he never once took his eyes off the girl that was looking out the window. The next thing he did was pull out three arrows, again watching the girl, and notch them up. Pulling the bow taut again it sings of this man's accuracy. And briefly looking past the girl he looks into then trough the building they were in. And then through the mall Shirou was fighting in. Pouring Mana into the bow, string in arrows Archer was going to make sure that if she was going to stop them she was going to work. And for lack of better words to use Archer was pissed. The Arrows change color turning slate black as the points turned to razor sharp lion heads with mouths pulled opened teeth bared. 

If the girl had been watching the whole time, she knew that this attack was different from Archer's others, he was falling back to his older self, the soldier of a king. A warrior with out mercy, without compassion. Only a dark feeling flowed from archer as he lined up on Rider and his master.  "Ut deus , EGO trado vos." (To God, I commit you.)[Very strong Anti-Personnel]  Archer says as he looses the arrows. The string snaps with such force that micro sonic boom split from the larger sonic boom the bow produces. All the windows in the building they were in shatter as the arrows seem to roar like lions as they rocket toward the window at beyond ludicrous speeds. Two of the arrows were lined up on Rider, one for the head, the other for the chest. The other was lined up with the girl's heart and nothing as silly as man made building material was going to stop them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2010)

The base-

Dorando parked the car a decent ways from the main office, he didn't want someone to accidentally blow the entire thing up. "You might not like the plan from here Berserker. But i assure you, I am playing for victory. We're not going to go silently, In fact, We're not going out at all." The two called for the groundskeeper and had him help in putting their spoils into the building. "Can, Can i ask why so many packs of gunpowder?" Galvoni asked them. "We're going to be making some bombs. However, we are still missing components." The man blinked. "Uh, sir, but you have the container and the explosives... what else do you-" "We need fuses. Fireworks would be good... We'll also need some nails and ball barrings. Glass would be good too." He rubbed his chin. 

"We'll need to collect some more things Berserker. Propane tanks, helium tanks, butane re-fillers. Glasses, nails, ball barrings and fuses. That should just about do it." He rubbed his chin. "We'll work on that in a little bit, for now." He looked at the groundskeeper. "Did anyone arrive?" The man gulped. "T..they are in your office sir." Dorando nodded. "Berserker, I'll be going into my office for a little while. I'll be back in a little bit, if i get into trouble i shall signal you with beam." Berserker nodded and Dorando was off.

"Hello." He states as he walks into his "Office." Which was just the embalming room. There was four people in the room, a man and wife with their two kids. "W..what are you doing here? We... we just wanted to see our grandfather..." The woman gulps. "Oh? See your grandfather? How wonderful." He smiled. "Come here then, I'm sorry, We just have to be more careful now a days you know? Never know who might be... trying to sneak in."


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 14, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> If the girl had been watching the whole time, she knew that this attack was different from Archer's others, he was falling back to his older self, the soldier of a king. A warrior with out mercy, without compassion. Only a dark feeling flowed from archer as he lined up on Rider and his master.  "Ut deus , EGO trado vos." (To God, I commit you.)[Very strong Anti-Personnel]  Archer says as he looses the arrows. The string snaps with such force that micro sonic boom split from the larger sonic boom the bow produces. All the windows in the building they were in shatter as the arrows seem to roar like lions as they rocket toward the window at beyond ludicrous speeds. Two of the arrows were lined up on Rider, one for the head, the other for the chest. The other was lined up with the girl's heart and nothing as silly as man made building material was going to stop them.



"Actually, I lied." the girl said with a small grin, her pupils resembling a wild beast's. The ludicrously fast arrows zoomed right through the floor and wall under her, heading towards the event participants at mach speeds, the Observer heavily impressed with the power of the projectiles. Compared to her perception however, they seemed to move at the speed of snails. "I don't want to fail, after all. Your arrows are impressive in their speed, however they look slow to my eyes. In this way, I might be able to counter with something faster." the Observer said firmly, waving her hand in the air. Three bolts of lightning aligned themselves with the fatal arrows, slowing them down, the girl Observer continuing to wave her hand and conjuring lightning, both power and speed being impossible for most Magus, the godly arrows being disintegrated in mid air. "This first event is more of a test for us Observers than you participants, we're supposed to stop everyone from interfering for the duration without harming them." the girl said honestly as she looked straight at Archer and Rin, her eyes still looking somewhat wild.

As the brown suited Observer predicted, something did happen, another floor of the large mall collapsing. Nodding slightly and picking up his suitcase, he muttered something under his breath and disappeared in a flash of light, appearing at a better vantage point to observe the current actions of the event and it's participants. It was quite an enjoyable show to the Observer, though none of it showed on his calm and stoic face.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 15, 2010)

Shirou was falling again. This time though, he was more than prepared for it, knowing exactly what path to take to victory. His body was still reinforced, the prana not so easily lost, so landing was not a problem. The problem was that he was completely open to attacks as he was now, and Tohsaka and Archer were definitely having some kind of trouble at their perch outside the arena radius. There were way too many things he had to take care of now, and so it was unfortunate, but he would really have to start fighting for real this time, and accept that they had all chosen to put their lives on the line to win this war and claim its prize.

"しんぎ むけつにしてばんじゃく" He chanted in his native language, calling upon the technique that he had glimpsed upon when he had fought against Archer, their knowledge and experience flowing into each other like a dream even as their blades clashed. He had not known what it meant then, but from those glimpses, he had worked himself towards something greater, for that secret skill that could take down even Servants, a skill that the Emiya Shirou of the future had forced himself to develop to become stronger, even if that strength was only enough to protect one more person. The strength Emiya had sought was not a mistake, and so Shirou had made it his own. Throwing his twin swords upwards right at Rei, they cut straight through the spear she had cast without stopping, freeing his hands long enough for him to land on all four limbs safely.

"ちから やまをぬき" He continued as he straightened himself, summoning a second set of Bakuya and Kanshou. If he had to, he would throw them too, but he did not want to show his hand to whoever was watching. This was one of his trump cards, and showing all of one's trump cards was a sure-fire path to a quick death.

===​
Rin glanced at the observers for a moment, pouring all of her murderous intent into that split second. If she had had time to prepare for battle, she would have already blasted the living daylights out of them, but as it was, Rin had to avoid overexertion. Shirou was still operating on his own mana, but after two Noble Phantasms from Archer, even a great magus like herself was going to start feeling the strain. Archer's arrows did not even begin to compare to the sheer might of Excalibur and the kind of prana that sword had costed, but even the most efficient of all Noble Phantasms was still extremely powerful, and that power had to come from somewhere. That was the difference between the magecraft she practised and the Magic they all sought after all.

"I'll hold you to that promise, but if anything happens to my partner because Archer couldn't make his move, I'll make all of you wish you had never been born." She said simply, using as diplomatic and friendly a tone of voice as she could without meaning any of it. In fact, they were both going to pay regardless. It was just that if Shirou was hurt in any shape or form, she would have to destroy them completely in body and soul, in a way that would make what had happened to her sister seem mild. That was what it meant to hurt her apprentice.

"Archer, do whatever you want."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 15, 2010)

Assassin was unhappy. The roof had suddenly flipped during the observation of the fight. The move had not injured Assassin, but instead forced Assassin to move to another location. Two leaps and a jump through a top floor window brought her a few meters behind the master called Rin. Of course Assassin did not know a Master was here. The building had offered a good view of the battle, that was it. It seems Assassin was not the only who thought so.

This was strange. It seems this Master had already formed an alliance with the boy currently fighting. It might be advantageous for Assassin to get close to them and speak with them when the fight was over. 

Killing the Master now had Crossed Assassin's mind. Here, the Master was without her Servant close by, at least not close enough to help. Such carelessness. Assassin could end her life without her Servant knowing what had happened.

Assassin held back. This was not how this Assassin operated, as strange as this may sound. An assassin that did not kill the target when a chance was given. Still, Assassin was not helpless. It was just that Assassin used more subtle techniques.

Staying silent, Assassin decided to continue observing and move then the time as right.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

The Servant Assassin had landed about midway between Rin and Archer as he was about to go and do some reconnaissance. For some reason she didn't seem to notice Archer or the female Observer that was looking over the battle as he thought to himself. What ever class of Servant she was, she wasn't all that attentive. With a quick blur of motion Archer was on the girl, his long sword was drawn in one instant and in the next it was the flat of the blade was laying on the shoulder of the intruder. The edge of the sword seemed to kiss at the flesh of the servant's neck.

It was a chilling greeting one could assure another that.  "What have we here? A wench without her Master? I wonder if I should part your head from your shoulders?" Archer says as he draws the bite of the blade a little closer to her neck.  "And I wouldn't try anything stupid." Archer added as he put his free hand on the handle as well.

Archer didn't know what was going on, but as he was turning to leave he felt another in room with them. With a quick pull of the sword that was at his side and in a blur of agility he is between his Master and what ever may have entered the room.  "Keen eye Milady, something isn't right." Archer says as he surveys the area.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 15, 2010)

Aoru kept her mouth set in a thin, grim line as she watched the fight unfold. She knew her opponents in this contest would be formidable, drawn from the ranks of the hungriest of magi, but even despite her own inadequacies in direct combat, all would have been well had their Servants been the equal of hers.

But having witnessed one of the Servants tip the building upside down, she doubted that was the case. This made things _difficult._ She was at a truly monumental disadvantage in direct combat against monsters like this, and so she would need to think thrice as hard to be able to match them. 

Watching the afterimages left by the duelling Magi and their complementary Servants, she folded her arms and thought. There was more to this than simple brute force brawling - the environment came into play, the rules could be exploited and there were seven distinct sides. More than that, even. She hadn't recognised the man with the Hook Coat, who had stood against what she assumed must have been Archer, but he hadn't been amongst the Masters. The enemy of her enemy could be her friend... for a time, at least. Allying with a Magus might be a necessary evil in order to ensure her own victory, she decided.

And as she decided that, another strange man appeared in front of her, seemingly out of thin air. Aoru's mind raced through the possibilities - was this the Second Magic? No, couldn't be, that was impossible - even in Shin'i they knew that the Second Mage was Kishua Schweinborg Zelretch, and this was certainly not him. Some youkai power, then? Was he dangerous? The other unknown quantity had been able to stand up to a Servant for a time - was this one as formidable? Would she need Assassin here if he turned hostile? Was he even aligned with that one, and if so did they share the same goal? And what goal _was_ that? Too many questions, too fast.

"Who are you? Are you with the man with the Hook Coat? What is your purpose in interfering in this contest?" As she spoke, she took a step back and into a stance. _O, I call upon thee - be my shield, protect me from harm_ rushed through her mind - the incantation too quick to provide a barrier of much protection, but it would do for a rush job and if this observer was to turn hostile she would have time this way to form a more solid shield.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 15, 2010)

"I'm an Observer, the man with the hook coat is my associate." the brown suited Observer said firmly, not even turning his head to talk to Aoru. "We're supposed to stop people from interfering without harming them, though I will not hesitate to eliminate you if you make a direct attempt at my life." the Observer continued flatly, tapping his foot on the floor. This building was the perfect vantage point for watching the lowered match, the brown suited man paying complete attention to the event, toying with the purple string rosary in his hand. In his deep detachment, it seemed Aoru could even push him off the building and the brown suited man would not notice.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, that seemed right. The other Observer had not instigated hostilities with Archer, but had just responded to his attacks. And though he had performed admirably, he had ultimately succumbed to Archer. These Observers were not at the level of a Servant, but they were nonetheless an important factor to consider in any fight.

"You teleported. How?" she asked next.


----------



## Nimademe (Jul 15, 2010)

"I'm not obliged to answer that question." the brown suited man responded quickly, taking a quick glance at his expensive looking wristwatch before continuing to watch the happenings. Patiently waiting to see if something interesting would happen, the Observer continued tapping his foot in a steady rhythm.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

Last time on Dorando-Kai said:
			
		

> "Hello." He states as he walks into his "Office." Which was just the embalming room. There was four people in the room, a man and wife with their two kids. "W..what are you doing here? We... we just wanted to see our grandfather..." The woman gulps. "Oh? See your grandfather? How wonderful." He smiled. "Come here then, I'm sorry, We just have to be more careful now a days you know? Never know who might be... trying to sneak in."



The woman looked over at her husband, He gulped and nodded. "Sorry, But it's just... we were put in such a creepy place..." she laughed. "Yes, That's because the main office is being renovated, I've been forced to use this for now." The man looked Dorando over. "And... Why do you wear such an outfit?" He blinked. "You don't like it?" He did wear an odd outfit, camo jacket with punk belts around his sides. He also carried a case with him, though he had left in the corner of the office. 

"It's just, we're not used to it." The man laughed. "It's fine, please come over here." He smiled at them, they nod and begin to make their way over to him. "Hahaha, I feel kind of silly for being afraid now." The man laughs. "Oh, such cute kids." Dorand crouches down and looks at the children, he smiles at them and they smile back. "I just wanna pinch their little..." He raises his hand to the boys cheeks. "Heads off." He grabs the boys throat and begins to crush his windpipe. "DAVID!" The woman shouts. "GET OFF MY SON!" 

The husband attacks, Dorando throws the boy at him. "Please calm down. It would be bade if my servant heard you." While his back was turned, the woman reached into her purse to try and find anything to use as a weapon. "Don't do that." Dorando walked over to her and grabbed her hand. "You would only make me angry." He placed his other hand on her cheek. "So pretty." Then, with a swift motion, grabbing the back of her head with his other hand and releasing her arm, he snaps the woman's neck.

"YOU BASTARD!" The husband drops his son, he was already dead anyway. He charges, Dorando turns, grabs the bands jaw from behind him and pulls his neck back until it cracks. The little girl had found her way into a corner and began to cry. "Don't worry little girl.. It'll all be over soon." He grinned as he stepped near her.

Moments later-

Dorando had begun his feasting, eating the flesh of the humans. He'd torn through the children with ease, he left nothing but the clothes behind and was already halfway through the mother. "It's so nice to have a good meal every now and then!" His clothing was different now, red leather it appeared. "Mmm~ It's like chicken!" He chuckled.... a few more moments, the father and mother had been eaten. "Ahhh~ I'm stuffed." He burped, washed his face in the sink and changed back into his old clothes. 

"Now then Beserker, I've handled that mess." He closes the door behind him. "You... you were in there a while sir." Galvoni gulped. "Yes, i sent them out the back way." Dorando comments. "I... I see.." He nods. "We need to begin collection phase 2. You know the rules Galvoni." He nods as the two walk off. "But... there is no back exit..." He thinks to himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Rei's eyes narrowed, as the knives zoomed towards her. They'd cut through her spears. Deflecting them would take far too much power. Indeed, there was a significantly easier way to deal with this. She cut the mana flow feeding Airwalk.

She wasn't that far above the ground, not nearly as much as she'd need to be for landing on the ground to stun her. As she landed, she prepared another spear, and launched it.

Radar was telling her the knives were curving around, but they were going to go back to Shirou. Interesting technique. Rider was nearby as well. And Shirou's servant was not.

It was time to push forward for their win. Rei charged another spear, packing it densely. Unlike the others she had used, this one was a lot more manaheavy. This was what she used to deliver a winning strike.

_"Pierce through."_


----------



## Gig (Jul 16, 2010)

Saber watched the fight from a moderate distance away, “Sir is rather impressive” Saber thought as Shirou used his knifes to cleave the incoming spears to shreds, “Well I can't have sir have all the fun” climbing upon his mighty steed Saber began to rev it the engines sound was beautiful music not as beautiful as the bagpipes but it was a fine sound never the less.  

After a few moments of admiring the sound of the engine Saber decided it was time to join his master in battle, Riding forward on his motorcycle at maximum speed he was ready to finish this fight he could see Rider, Rei and Shirou getting closer the bike was an impressive mount it never complained or needed to eat and it even played nice little tunes as he rid it. 

But something caught his attention as he rid the bike an escalator for a moment time froze as something instantly ticked in Saber head he was a man of adventure not of practicality merely riding down the hall of the mall would not satisfy his adventurous spirit. 

Deciding to take a minor detour Saber rid up the escalator at full speed it was no problem for a rider of his skill to ride up stairs it may as well been a ramp.

Launching off the escalator he reached one of the walk ways his speed never decreasing it was almost time smashing though the walk way's barricade the bike flew down towards the battle.

 “TALLY HO!!” Saber screamed as he leaped of the falling bike, his scream having attracted the attention of all those below him, doing a flip as he left the bikes vicinity, while extending his right foot forward Saber concentrated all the mana he could spare on his right foot it was time smashing his foot into Riders chest he blasted the giant several meters away though the wall of a nearby store.  

But that was not all as the kick connected Saber had used Rider as sought of a kick board using the giant as a way to launch himself back into the air towards the falling motorcycle, as Saber flew up into the air he grabbed the handle bars of his commandeered motorcycle which he had mere moments ago abandoned, lifting himself back onto the bike he flipped around the bars onto the seat quickly regaining control before it landed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2010)

Rider felt that the fight was about to end right here. Rei's next spear was powerful, and in their enemy's condition, there was no way he'd survive.

"TALLY HO!" 

It would seem that Saber was not as out of the fight as they thought. He had come back from the bottom floor of the building, riding upon a mechanical device of some sort. He used the momentum of his arrival to launch himself of the device and land a kick strong enough to push him into one of the stores. 

Rider landed on some more mechanical machines, many of them he did not know by name, yet he seemed to have an almost instinctual knowledge of them. He stood up and walked up to a pair of machines, and grinned. "My kind of rides."

A loud roar blared out of the shop Rider was thrown into. The large servant leapt out of the room, wearing a pair of ATVs on both feet. On their own neither machine could support Rider's size, but together they were just enough. 

He engaged Saber at once, tackling him at full speed and knocking him to the other side of the mall.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 18, 2010)

Rei had released her spell and avoided his swords by falling under their path. That was a good move on her part, but certainly within his expectations. If only she had been a bit stupider, he could have ended this fight already, but it was apparent that it was not going to be the case. All the Masters in this war were talented and intelligent magi with the exception of himself. It was only right to assume that they would take the most efficient path to victory that they could find. Still, in the end, they would not get anywhere if they did not recognise the extent of Shirou's ability, and the power that it gave him. He could not blame her though, not when Shirou himself did not truly understand his ability, and certainly not when she had not seen the terror that was a Noble Phantasm.

"つるぎ みずをわかつ" He chanted as she threw her powered up spear at him. It was a mighty spell indeed, capable of ripping through human flesh like it did not exist. It might even be enough to truly threaten a Servant. Unfortunately, when it came to throwing sharp objects, Shirou was infinitely better than Rei could ever hope to be. So he raised the twin swords in his hands and threw them straight ahead, right into the spell that she had cast. The yin and yang swords crashed into the spear of pure prana, the sheer energy of the spell knocking the swords aside even as they overpowered and destroyed it. If Kanshou and Bakuya were lesser swords, the clash would have been considered a draw, because even if the swords were not destroyed, knocking them aside made them useless anyway. Unfortunately, Kanshou and Bakuya were not lesser swords.

The married blades always found their way back to one another, that was the bond that they shared. Even if they were on opposite ends of the world, they would find a way to reach each other. Being knocked aside a few metres was nothing, and they looped back towards each other with Rei being right in the path of their reunion. The same was true of the first pair of swords that Shirou had thrown. They were the same weapons after all, and they circled back towards their owner, united in his hands.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 18, 2010)

This was useless. Aoru's magecraft provided her with some notion of what was going on inside the mall, but it was by far inferior to being able to watch it with her own eyes. She hoped her Servant was watching it in her stead so that they could properly document the abilities of their foes...

It was likewise useless trying to probe this observer for more information. He was clearly not inclined to give it. There wasn't much more she could do here, then. To conserve her prana, she ceased using Radar, and let the weak barrier she'd prepared dissipate. Assassin would handle things here, and there wasn't anything she could do to help the situation, so she might as well go and fix up the boring, mundane chores they needed completed and think of a plan in the meantime.

She trusted the Servant would find her way back to the hostel they were staying at when she'd finished up here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2010)

Rei's eyes had been focused on Shirou even before she launched her Heavy Spear. She was an analyst and planner by nature. She was trained to see things. Black to white. White to black. That was their nature.

_"Never fall."_ Rei pushed down on the air, hoisting herself up into a midair handstand, as the pair of swords clashed below. Changing her mana flow, she let her feet support her upside down, while her hands reached down, closing around the handles of the swords that clashed just beneath her. She began to turn in a circle, unleashing each blade as she spun in a throw aimed right back at Shirou. As she turned a third time, her hand crackled with power and another spear launched after the sword pair. Rei flipped over, and landed on the ground again, a fourth projectile following the stream.

In a battle of range and quick thinking, she wasn't going to let herself be beat.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 19, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"If it's like chicken, why wouldn't you just eat a chicken?" Berserker may have been outside the door, but this was not some sound proof studio. Between the screams of the family, and Berserker's inhuman sense of hearing, he was able to pick up everything that happened in that room. 

Murder was not as terrible a crime in Berserker's time. As long as compensation was provided, it would be overlooked by the law. However, even in his day, Berserker looked upon those murderers with disgust. Had he been given a choice, Berserker would never have chosen this man as his Master.

In addition, all the preparations his Master has taken so far, have seemed little more than jokes. The sooner Berserker was taken out of this war, the happier he'd be.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 19, 2010)

Shirou could very well fight with his eyes closed, if that was what Rei was going to bring to the table. Catching Bakuya and Kanshou betrayed a level of athleticism that would have been considered impossible for a human without the backup of magecraft, but in the end, she was trying to use Shirou's own weapons against him. It was too bad for her that he was the bone of his sword, the single thing allowing those weapons to exist in this world, and there was no way for them to be turned against him. After all, they were the swords that were his to use and his alone, and the moment they threatened him, they were no longer the swords that he had imagined, the unbreakable blades that would help him defeat any enemy. So when the pair of swords that Rei had thrown cut through his shirt and scratched his skin, they disappeared, the Gradation Air returning to the air from whence it came before it could betray their master and creator any further.

"せいめいりきゅうにとどき" Emiya Shirou whispered as he swung the pair of swords that was still in his hands, cutting away Rei's spears with a forward step and a slash each time. What Rei did, what Rei was doing, was absolutely nothing compared to the sheer devastation of when he had faced down Gilgamesh one year ago. Her spears were merely a drop in the sea compared to Gate of Babylon in both volume and power, and he would overcome her just as he had beaten the King's Treasury. If she had chosen to use any other type of spell as her main offence, perhaps there would be a real danger to Shirou's life, but the way spears worked made it such that she would never be able to beat him. He had already played this game, and he had already beaten it. It did not matter if it were a sword she threw, or a halberd or a hammer or a spear, because she simply did not have enough of them.

He threw his swords outwards, the yin-yang blades arcing away from Shirou even as another pair of the same swords appeared in his hands. He threw those too, straight at Rei without hesitation, having already seen the paths his blades would take in his mind's eye. He summoned a third pair of swords, and ran straight for her to finish off the combination.

"われらともにてんをいだかず... Trace, on!" The slight problem here was that Rei could fly, and so the normal strike with three sets of Kanshou and Bakuya would not be enough. He would have to cover the top as well, and to do that, Shirou summoned a flurry of swords that cut through the air overhead. She had nowhere to run now, and just as well, because this was the move that Archer had spent all his life trying to master, his secret move that could take on even a Servant and win. It was the proof that Emiya Shirou gave everything he could to become a superhero, no matter the time or the place, even in a different world where everything had changed. This was after all, his only path, a path he would walk with no regrets.

The first pair of swords hit the apex of their arc and turned inwards, returning to each other as was the only way it should be, with Rei in the centre. The second pair of swords flew straight towards Rei, unwavering in their path as they spun around each other, a _taiji_ that heralded death. The third pair remained with Shirou, and he ran straight ahead, cutting a path towards victory. It was to bad for Rei, but he was going to win here and now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

Fighting while under the effects of Radar was the only reason Rei was still going here. During the course of the fight, she couldn't help but admire this power Shirou has. It was so...unique. It was something special. Something that belonged in a world of magic. Rei let a smile form as she stepped back, putting strength into jumping back further. The four blades in the air crashed together as one, falling to the ground. If she had waited a few more moments, there would have been no evading.

But she was a High Magus.

She did not wait.

"That your blades," she spoke to her charging opponent, "Always return to one another is a powerful ability. It is also a powerful weakness. I won't let you harm me, Emiya Shirou."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 22, 2010)

Shirou's brow furrowed as his blades crashed into each other, a weakness that the technique was not supposed to have. Clearly his Crane Wing Triple Strike was still lacking, and was hardly the Servant killing technique that Archer had mastered in his life. It was a move that required absolute control over every single facet of its execution, and a split second had caused the absolute unstoppable attack to miss. It was no Tsubame-Gaeshi, and certainly no Gae Bolg, but it was still an attack that was the pride and joy of Emiya Shirou, the one technique that he could call his own. Shirou would have to do better than that. There was no time to practice now though, so he would have to make do.

"Do you honestly think that these blades are mine?" Shirou smiled wryly at Rei's statement, as though she really knew how his power worked. Throwing the swords that were still in his hands at Rei, Shirou dismissed the swords that had crashed and fallen onto the ground, no longer having any use for them. Instead, he called a large golden war hammer into his hands, the Noble Phantasm with no name sailing through the air right at, long enough to reach his enemy with ease. Gilgamesh had owned nearly every single Noble Phantasm ever made, every sword forged in the birth pangs of humanity, every treasure ever crafted when civilisation was still young, and not all of them would go on to become famous, to gain names and legends for themselves. Even so, they had existed since humanity could remember, and that history had meaning even if it was not great. That was the place from which Shirou pulled his weapon from, the faker imitating the tools of heroes right until the very end.


----------



## Gig (Jul 23, 2010)

Saber held his love in his arms it's roar had died after the last attack there was nothing he could do for it now. His beloved bike which in there few moments together he had grown attached to had been destroyed by the Evil Rider's last attack which had smashed Saber and his motorcycle across the entire mall, slowly lowing the bike Saber gave an evil glare towards Rider, he felt an emotion he rarely experienced being a general cheerful soul at heart. 

Bringing his arm forward he summoned his Legendary Bow the last bow to have ever killed a man during a war, the last bow ever used in war by the British army. 

Pulling the string back gently as he had taught himself long ago though years of practice he fired a single arrow towards Rider, moving at tremendous speed the arrow almost instantly crossed the distance of the mall, slamming into Rider at mach speed the arrow knocked rider off his pair of pseudo skates.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2010)

Dorand- 

After not doing much for a little while, Dorando decided to stop at a hardware store. He stepped inside and began to pick up the necessary items, Berserker waited in the car. "Ball barrings... Nails... PVC pipes..." He nodded, putting all the items into his cart. He picked up sheets of glass and nuts and bolts, any objects he could. He preferred the screws and nails though. Taking all the items to the register, he paid for it and left, putting everything in the back of the cart. "We'll be going to the store next, It'll be time to steal a few canisters of helium and propane." He smirked, this plan would take a while to complete, but be plenty worth it in the end.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2010)

Just when he thought their enemy had been beaten, they countered with a barrage of their own attacks. Rider was going to charge towards the mage and slice him in half with his axe, but a powerful shot from a bow threw him off his skates.

"That's one nasty bow arm you got there!" Rider remarked while he got up from the ground. The strike was especially power, and if Rider had not steered himself to the right at the last minute his arm would've been shredded off. Now he only had use of one arm, but for Rider this would be enough.

"Master, it looks like I'll have to use my secret weapon." Rider said to Rei. "Will you let me?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "Do you honestly think that these blades are mine?"



Rei didn't have time to consider these words, the giant hammer being launched in their wake. Even though she sidestepped it, the pressure it admitted and the shockwave from its smashing into the ground was immense. And in that time, Shirou had already launched another pair of swords.

Rei stepped back once spun and stepped around the incoming attacks. It was a dangerous ability, yes, but it was one she was learning the feel of already. Rider stepped forward.

"It is foolish to continue in the current vein," She stated, "But both master and servant have taken damage so far. They will not outlast us. Rider, fight with all the strength we need."

This next move was going to be more difficult. Rei focused her eyes, charging mana to both hand and head. She had to nail the direction perfectly. Spear was not as straight-forward as it appeared. She swung her hand, and launched two. One would go straight at Shirou. While he defended that, the other would appear to miss, but reflect off the surfaces behind him to strike him in the back.

He wouldn't notice that as long as Rei held his attention. But if she got the angle even the slightest wrong, it would miss completely.

This was a moment to trust in her training. She focused more mana, preparing a third spear to hold Shirou's attention.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2010)

Rei's answer was good enough for Rider. If they were going to win this, he'd need to take out his best friend. 

A sphere of blue light appeared in front of rider. A pair of horns came out of the sphere, followed by a bovine creature of azure hue. It was huge, dwarfing Rei, the mage and his servant. It was a wonder that it didn't bring the floor down with its sheer weight. 

"Well ol' buddy, glad to see ya." Rider said, stroking the creature's head. It nuzzled Rider with its horns, happy to see its master too. But there was plenty of time for reunions later. Right now they had a fight to win. 

The great bull roared, the sound shattering all the glass throughout the mall. It lowered its horns, and charged towards the enemy.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2010)

Frontal attacks were not going to do anything to Shirou with such a low volume. Even the most dense of people would know that by now. Perhaps it was just that magi were often too proud in their much vaunted abilities, and just refused to accept that sometimes they were just poorly matched. He sidestepped the first spear without much difficulty, noting that the second spear had seemed to miss, but that was just plain impossible, because magi did not miss, not if they were any good. Not that it would matter in the long run, because Shirou was going to have to end this exchange here and now, because the enemy Servant had used his Noble Phantasm.

The role of a Master was to support his Servant. Shirou supported Saber by preventing his opponent's Master from supporting her Servant in turn, as it was pretty much a fact that Saber, as the most outstanding Servant, would not lose in a straight fight short of truly ridiculous circumstances. On the other hand, once Noble Phantasms came into the picture, everything was fair game. A Servant that was previously much weaker suddenly became a real threat, and the Servant that was already strong could become next to invincible. He had already seen that the last time around, and knew that he had to respond appropriately. His Saber now could not be relied upon to win any clash of Noble Phantasms, not when he had already seen the strongest holy swords and demonic blades, neither of which Saber owned, so the Master would have to step in.

"Trace, on." Shirou muttered as he jumped backwards, concentrating on projecting the weapon that he needed. His speciality was swords, but almost anything else could be created for a greater cost, and Shirou knew exactly what it was he needed. The enemy's Noble Phantasm was an ox or bull of some kind, but no matter how great it was, it probably did not compare to the sheer might of the Bull of Heaven, whose horns were like the crescent moon itself. In that case, the chain that bound the bull, having been granted the ability to bind those of divine blood by its legend, would surely also be able to bind any bull in its path. So he summoned the magical chain known only as Enkidu, though it had no true name, and called upon it to surround the blue bovine and pin it down.

He hardly noticed the spear that would surely have skewered him if he had not suddenly changed his rhythm.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

"Hmpf," Rei clenched her hand, building power. This was getting ridiculous. The wide variation of weapons this Shirou was forming and using to attack was causing more trouble than it was worth. She was a warrior of attrition, not confrontation. That she had attacked another mage of this level in such a foolhardy manner was telling of her arrogance. A mistake she wouldn't make again.

"The enemy has taken an injury already," Rei informed Rider. "That the battle will tilt in our favour with time is guaranteed. There is no need to expend energy at no benefit. Fight so that they have to fight harder."

She pointed at Shirou. "Such a glorious technique," she smiled, "what name do you have for it, Emiya Shirou?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2010)

Rider had to admit, that was pretty cool. There were few things that could ever stop his bull when he was on the charge. His bull was effectively pinned down, the magic chains binding him in place.

But not for long.

"Nice little trick you got there!" Rider said. "But I wonder how long it'll last?" 

Rider's bull snorted, sending out a small gust from his nostrils. He began to raise his right leg, the chains glowing as they continued to hold him down. Rider's bull let out an angry roar, shaking itself furiously. Then, the chains tying down his legs shattered.

In the legend of Gilgamesh, the aforementioned hero was said to have the defeated the bull of heaven through the use of a magic chain that could bind the gods. 

Problem is, it wasn't binding a god, or anything divine for that matter.

With a triumphant stomp the chains of enkidu were shattered. Rider's bull had broken what even the great Hercules could not, through sheer force and his own mortality.

"Haha! Quicker than I thought!" Rider boasted. "Now let's finish this!"

Now free from the chains, Rider's bull stomped on the ground once again, destroying the floor they were standing on.


----------



## Gig (Aug 8, 2010)

Watching the beast smash the Floor acted somewhat calmly his rage about the lose of his precious bike had receded and he was now ready to serve his master again taking aim with his bow he fired several powerful arrows at the Enraged Ox, but the arrows where useless they harmlessly bounced of the beasts steel like hide “Blasted beast is more durable than tank” Saber noted as he watched his  arrows bounce off the beasts hide. “well I've battled a few bovines in my time you just have to show them who's boss” raising his sleeves his flesh of his arms became visible they where slightly brused most likely caused by the fall he had suffered earlier closing his fists Saber walked towards the raging Ox fearlessly he'd show this ruffian who was in charge like he'd done all those year ago in India.


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2010)

Caster was bored as shit, he returned to his plot of land behind the newly created castle. The grasshoppers had slowly crawled into the grass and were ravaginag away at it. The second layer of sacred carvings upon the grasshoppers themselves, kept them from escaping the area in which theyy were bound. The bugs now fueled into Locust's were a small swarm, but it would grow in time.

Caster started to think, Locust he got this idea from his brother, his brother was always the smarter one, although they parted on bad terms he loved him. True they weren't related by blood, but he was more than a friend he was his brother. 

"Ach." Caster said soothingly. A tear almost was brought to his eye, if he gained true magic he would go back and sort it all out.


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 20, 2010)

"Trial Over!"

The sound emanated from the cards of the Masters, catching them completely off guard, the cards returning to their normally displayed images. The four observers in the area all raised their right hands, brushing themselves off with the left. "Is that all? Ese." the observer with the hat said, unheard by anyone else in the area. "Finished already? That's a load off my back, somebody could have actually died. Toh." the girl observer said, not even looking at Rin or Archer. "Tra." the brown suited observer finished, a flash of bright light completely engulfing the area, teleporting everybody far away except Shirou Emiya and his Saber. Rin Tohsaka and her Archer were teleported with the hatted Observer. Aoru Kasai and her Assassin were moved along with the girl Observer. Rei Nashimi and her Rider were brought along by the brown suited Observer, while Shirou Emiya and his Saber were confronted by the man with the Hook Coat.

"We're done for now." all of the observers said in tandem, now being in different parts of the city.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 20, 2010)

If the sudden leap from ground to rooftop with the aid of Assassin had been uncomfortable, this sudden teleportation was downright nauseating; like being on a rollercoaster after a steep drop, leaving her with the uncanny feeling that certain parts of her body were struggling to catch up with the rest of her. The fact that she hadn't expected it at all didn't help matters. _Call me boring, but I think I'd rather get around the old-fashioned way from now on._

It was only after she'd caught her breath that she noticed there was someone else here aside from her and Assassin, another person she did not recognise as one of the Masters, which probably meant that she was another one of the 'Observers', along with the brown-suited man and the guy with the hook coat.

"Another one? How many of you _are_ there?" The questions sprang from her lips almost like reflexes, before she'd consciously thought them out. There was something far more important she had to confirm first. "Who won the fight?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2010)

"Hmm," Rei stretched a little, "This is for the best. Things can be approached from a new angle now."

Then she realised she hadn't grabbed her box. Oh well, in the long run, it probably wouldn't have been as useful as her power would anyway. And the weapons were easily replaced. Now then, as for what's next...

She turned an eye to look at the brown suited man. Instantaneous relocation, most impressive. "Is there anything of interest, you wish to tell us," she asked him, "Or is it simply that we go on our own way from here?"


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 20, 2010)

"You'd like to know little girl?" the girl observer taunted, even though she actually looked younger than Aoru did. With a slight sneer on her face, she began answering. "There are four of us observers! Only three really though, as hooky isn't really as strong as I am!" she continued, obviously downplaying Hook Coat's strength, but she didn't seem to be lying in that regard. "I'd say Sashimi and Rider came out better, even with Memiya's better magecraft!" the girl observer joked, straightening her coat out. "I think Old Man Mikato would count it as her win too, really." she finished, then made stood up straight. "Well! You're on your own now!" the girl added as an afterthought, disappearing in a flash of light.

-------------

"Aside from you being acknowledged as the winner of this event, nothing." the brown suited man said unhesitantly, tapping his foot against the concrete then disappearing.


----------

